# للمسلميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييين(مهم لازم الكل ايشوفوا )



## stan55 (1 يناير 2007)

" وتعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم " (يوحنا 32:8)

15«اِحْتَرِزُوا مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الْكَذَبَةِ الَّذِينَ يَأْتُونَكُمْ بِثِيَاب الْحُمْلاَنِ، وَلكِنَّهُمْ مِنْ دَاخِل ذِئَابٌ خَاطِفَةٌ! 16مِنْ ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ. هَلْ يَجْتَنُونَ مِنَ الشَّوْكِ عِنَبًا، أَوْ مِنَ الْحَسَكِ تِينًا؟ 17هكَذَا كُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ جَيِّدَةٍ تَصْنَعُ أَثْمَارًا جَيِّدَةً، وَأَمَّا الشَّجَرَةُ الرَّدِيَّةُ فَتَصْنَعُ أَثْمَارًا رَدِيَّةً، 18لاَ تَقْدِرُ شَجَرَةٌ جَيِّدَةٌ أَنْ تَصْنَعَ أَثْمَارًا رَدِيَّةً، وَلاَ شَجَرَةٌ رَدِيَّةٌ أَنْ تَصْنَعَ أَثْمَارًا جَيِّدَةً. 19كُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ لاَ تَصْنَعُ ثَمَرًا جَيِّدًا تُقْطَعُ وَتُلْقَى فِي النَّارِ. 20فَإِذًا مِنْ ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ.
انجيل متى


18لأَنِّي أَشْهَدُ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ أَقْوَالَ نُبُوَّةِ هَذَا لْكِتَابِ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَزِيدُ عَلَى هَذَا يَزِيدُ للهُ عَلَيْهِ لضَّرَبَاتِ لْمَكْتُوبَةَ فِي هَذَا لْكِتَابِ. 19وَإِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْذِفُ مِنْ أَقْوَالِ كِتَابِ هَذِهِ لنُّبُوَّةِ يَحْذِفُ للهُ نَصِيبَهُ مِنْ سِفْرِ لْحَيَاةِ، وَمِنَ لْمَدِينَةِ لْمُقَدَّسَةِ، وَمِنَ لْمَكْتُوبِ فِي هَذَا لْكِتَابِ. 20يَقُولُ لشَّاهِدُ بِهَذَا: «نَعَمْ! أَنَا آتِي سَرِيعاً». آمِينَ. تَعَالَ أَيُّهَا لرَّبُّ يَسُوعُ. 21نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ لْمَسِيحِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ. آمِينَ.
انجيل متى

11طُوبَى لَكُمْ إِذَا عَيَّرُوكُمْ وَطَرَدُوكُمْ وَقَالُوا عَلَيْكُمْ كُلَّ كَلِمَةٍ شِرِّيرَةٍ، مِنْ أَجْلِي، كَاذِبِينَ. 12اِفْرَحُوا وَتَهَلَّلُوا، لأَنَّ أَجْرَكُمْ عَظِيمٌ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ
الأصحَاحُ الْخَامِسُ انجيل متى

«لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ النَّامُوسَ أَوِ الأَنْبِيَاءَ. مَا جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ بَلْ لأُكَمِّلَ. 18فَإِنِّي الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِلَى أَنْ تَزُولَ السَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ لاَ يَزُولُ حَرْفٌ وَاحِدٌ أَوْ نُقْطَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ مِنَ النَّامُوسِ حَتَّى يَكُونَ الْكُلُّ. انجيل متى

38«سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. 39وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ، بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضًا. 40وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَكَ وَيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَ فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ الرِّدَاءَ أَيْضًا. 41وَمَنْ سَخَّرَكَ مِيلاً وَاحِدًا فَاذْهَبْ مَعَهُ اثْنَيْنِ. 42مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ، وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَقْتَرِضَ مِنْكَ فَلاَ تَرُدَّهُ.
انجيل متى

وكل روح لا يعترف بيسوع المسيح انه قد جاء في الجسد فليس من الله.وهذا هو روح ضد المسيح الذي سمعتم انه يأتي والآن هو في العالم . 1 يوحنا 4:3


أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ، وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ، 45لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ،
انجيل متى

3وَلِمَاذَا تَنْظُرُ الْقَذَى الَّذِي فِي عَيْنِ أَخِيكَ، وَأَمَّا الْخَشَبَةُ الَّتِي فِي عَيْنِكَ فَلاَ تَفْطَنُ لَهَا؟ 4أَمْ كَيْفَ تَقُولُ لأَخِيكَ: دَعْني أُخْرِجِ الْقَذَى مِنْ عَيْنِكَ، وَهَا الْخَشَبَةُ فِي عَيْنِكَ؟ 5يَامُرَائِي، أَخْرِجْ أَوَّلاً الْخَشَبَةَ مِنْ عَيْنِكَ، وَحِينَئِذٍ تُبْصِرُ جَيِّدًا أَنْ تُخْرِجَ الْقَذَى مِنْ عَيْنِ أَخِيكَ!


16«هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُكُمْ كَغَنَمٍ فِي وَسْطِ ذِئَابٍ، فَكُونُوا حُكَمَاءَ كَالْحَيَّاتِ وَبُسَطَاءَ كَالْحَمَامِ. 17وَلكِنِ احْذَرُوا مِنَ النَّاسِ، لأَنَّهُمْ سَيُسْلِمُونَكُمْ إِلَى مَجَالِسَ، وَفِي مَجَامِعِهِمْ يَجْلِدُونَكُمْ. 18وَتُسَاقُونَ أَمَامَ وُلاَةٍ وَمُلُوكٍ مِنْ أَجْلِي شَهَادَةً لَهُمْ وَلِلأُمَمِ. 19فَمَتَى أَسْلَمُوكُمْ فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا كَيْفَ أَوْ بِمَا تَتَكَلَّمُونَ، لأَنَّكُمْ تُعْطَوْنَ فِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ مَا تَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِهِ، 20لأَنْ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ بَلْ رُوحُ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ فِيكُمْ


من هو الكذاب الا الذي ينكر ان يسوع هو المسيح. هذا هو ضد المسيح الذي ينكر الآب والابن . 1 يوحنا 2:22


----------



## Michael (3 يناير 2007)

ربنا يباركك ستان وعقبال همتك معانا زى منتدى انجيلى كدة يارب


----------



## stan55 (3 يناير 2007)

شكرا يا عمري يا حياتي يا قلبي


----------



## stan55 (3 يناير 2007)

او بنسبة للايات كل هذة الايات بنعرفها او مش داخلة راسي او راس حدا من المسيحية


----------



## stan55 (3 يناير 2007)

انا من الاردن يعني راسي من الاخر يابس فا دير بالك على حالك


----------



## فتاة عربيه (5 يناير 2007)

ماهو المطلوب حضرتك؟


----------



## حازم (8 يناير 2007)

stan55 قال:


> المطلوب شكلك ما قرات الايات ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> المطلوب انوا الناس المتعجرفة زيك تفهم ديانتنا




*يعنى بديتها ععجرفه!!!!!!!!!!!!!
انا معنديش اى مانع افهم ان افهم ديانتك 
واقبل اى حوار .
ولاكن لابد ان يكون تعريفك لى مختلف عن الاخرين.
يعنى انا حفظت الجملتين دول(الله محبه.....ان تقبل المسيح)
فانا اعلم ان الله محبه واقبال المسيح رسول الله
هل عندك جديد لنتعرف على هذا الدين؟*


----------



## stan55 (8 يناير 2007)

حازم قال:


> *يعنى بديتها ععجرفه!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> انا معنديش اى مانع افهم ان افهم ديانتك
> واقبل اى حوار .
> ولاكن لابد ان يكون تعريفك لى مختلف عن الاخرين.
> ...




يوجد الكثير لتتعرف ,  ادا بدك المزيد اقراء المواضيع التى ف المنتدي اولا  لتعرف الديانة المسيحية يا اخ حازم

ا تمنى ان الاخرين يكونون مثلك ف الحوار و شكرا


----------



## حازم (8 يناير 2007)

stan55 قال:


> يوجد الكثير لتتعرف ,  ادا بدك المزيد اقراء المواضيع التى ف المنتدي اولا  لتعرف الديانة المسيحية يا اخ حازم
> 
> ا تمنى ان الاخرين يكونون مثلك ف الحوار و شكرا



*شكرا لك 
هذا لسان حال من يحمل فى قلبه الايمان ان شاء الله 

نحن نختلف فى العقيده فهل من الممكن ان نتفق فى الاخلاق*
.
.
.


----------



## Mariam80 (8 يناير 2007)

*رد*



stan55 قال:


> " وتعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم " (يوحنا 32:8)
> 
> 15«اِحْتَرِزُوا مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الْكَذَبَةِ الَّذِينَ يَأْتُونَكُمْ بِثِيَاب الْحُمْلاَنِ، وَلكِنَّهُمْ مِنْ دَاخِل ذِئَابٌ خَاطِفَةٌ! 16مِنْ ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ. هَلْ يَجْتَنُونَ مِنَ الشَّوْكِ عِنَبًا، أَوْ مِنَ الْحَسَكِ تِينًا؟ 17هكَذَا كُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ جَيِّدَةٍ تَصْنَعُ أَثْمَارًا جَيِّدَةً، وَأَمَّا الشَّجَرَةُ الرَّدِيَّةُ فَتَصْنَعُ أَثْمَارًا رَدِيَّةً، 18لاَ تَقْدِرُ شَجَرَةٌ جَيِّدَةٌ أَنْ تَصْنَعَ أَثْمَارًا رَدِيَّةً، وَلاَ شَجَرَةٌ رَدِيَّةٌ أَنْ تَصْنَعَ أَثْمَارًا جَيِّدَةً. 19كُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ لاَ تَصْنَعُ ثَمَرًا جَيِّدًا تُقْطَعُ وَتُلْقَى فِي النَّارِ. 20فَإِذًا مِنْ ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ.
> انجيل متى
> ...



*

لا إله إلا الله..محمد عبد الله ...المسيح عبد الله
*


----------



## Raymond (8 يناير 2007)

*عزيزتي المحترمة Mariam80

جهد كبير بصراحة اللي انتي عاملاه ... احييكي عليه !! 

لكن فلنستقصي الحقائق سويا !!




			أولا : جاء في التوراة في سفر التثنية الإصحاح الثامن عشر الفقرات 18و19 : " يا موسى أني سأقيم لبني إسرائيل نبيا من إخوتهم مثلك أجعل كلامي فيه ويقول لهم ما أمره به والذي لا يقبل قول ذلك النبي الذي يتكلم باسمي أنا أنتقم منه ومن سبطه " ، وهذا النص موجود عندهم الآن ، فقوله :" من إخوانهم " ، لو كان منهم من بني إسرائيل لقال سأقيم لهم نبياً منهم قال من إخوتهم أي أبناء إسماعيل .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


و الرد علي هذا :

الاية من سفر التثنية
18 أُقِيمُ لَهُمْ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلَكَ، وَأَجْعَلُ كَلاَمِي فِي فَمِهِ، فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ19  

اصلا هذه النبؤة تنطبق علي السيد المسيح له المجد !

لاننا لو جبنا من اول ايه 15

 «يُقِيمُ لَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. 16 حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا طَلَبْتَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ فِي حُورِيبَ يَوْمَ الاجْتِمَاعِ قَائِلاً: لاَ أَعُودُ أَسْمَعُ صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِي وَلاَ أَرَى هذِهِ النَّارَ الْعَظِيمَةَ أَيْضًا لِئَلاَّ أَمُوتَ. 17 قَالَ لِيَ الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَحْسَنُوا فِي مَا تَكَلَّمُوا. 18 أُقِيمُ لَهُمْ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلَكَ، وَأَجْعَلُ كَلاَمِي فِي فَمِهِ، فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ.

الله حقق نبؤته لموسي في العهد الجديد و قال في متي 5:17 «هذَا هُوَ ابْني الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ. لَهُ اسْمَعُوا». 


لان "اقيم لهم نبيا" عائدة علي بني اسرائيل ! و السيد المسيح هو من نسل يهوذا
1 كِتَابُ مِيلاَدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِ دَاوُدَ ابْنِ إِبْراهِيمَ: 2 إِبْراهِيمُ وَلَدَ إِسْحاقَ. وَإِسْحاقُ وَلَدَ يَعْقُوبَ. وَيَعْقُوبُ وَلَدَ يَهُوذَا وَإِخْوَتَهُ.متي 1:1
و بالتالي من بني اسرائيل ! و من الاسباط الاثني عشر ! و قضي عمره وسط اليهود !

ثم إسماعيل أخٌ لإسحق من أبيه، لأن بني إسماعيل وبني إسرائيل إخوة، ولكن الأوْلى أن نعتبر أسباط إسرائيل الاثني عشر إخوة بعضهم لبعض ايضا ! وعدا ذلك فقد كثر في سفر التثنية عينه اعتبار الإسرائيليين إخوة للبعض الآخر 

7:15 «إِنْ كَانَ فِيكَ فَقِيرٌ، أَحَدٌ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ فِي أَحَدِ أَبْوَابِكَ فِي أَرْضِكَ الَّتِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ، فَلاَ تُقَسِّ قَلْبَكَ، وَلاَ تَقْبِضْ يَدَكَ عَنْ أَخِيكَ الْفَقِيرِ، 

15:17 فَإِنَّكَ تَجْعَلُ عَلَيْكَ مَلِكًا الَّذِي يَخْتَارُهُ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ. مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِكَ تَجْعَلُ عَلَيْكَ مَلِكًا. لاَ يَحِلُّ لَكَ أَنْ تَجْعَلَ عَلَيْكَ رَجُلاً أَجْنَبِيًّا لَيْسَ هُوَ أَخَاكَ


أما محمد فأعلن رسالته بين العرب الذين منهم وُلد وبينهم نشأ فلا علاقة له ببني اسرائيل !

----------------------------------------------------------------------




			ثانيا : جاء في إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح السادس عشر الفقرات 16-17 : " إن خيراً لكم أن أنطلق لأني إن لم أذهب لم يأتكم الفارقليط فإذا انطلقت أرسلته إليكم فإذا جاء فهو يوبخ العالم على الخطيئة ، وان لي كلاماً كثيراً أريد قوله ولكنكم لا تستطيعون حمله لكن إذا جاء روح الحق ذاك الذي يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق لأنه ليس ينطق من عنده بل يتكلم بما يسمع ويخبركم بكل ما يأتي " ، وهذا لا ينطبق إلا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الايات:

7 لكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الْحَقَّ: إِنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ، لأَنَّهُ إِنْ لَمْ أَنْطَلِقْ لاَ يَأْتِيكُمُ الْمُعَزِّي، وَلكِنْ إِنْ ذَهَبْتُ أُرْسِلُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ. 8 وَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُبَكِّتُ الْعَالَمَ عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ وَعَلَى بِرّ وَعَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ 9 أَمَّا عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ فَلأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِي. 10 وَأَمَّا عَلَى بِرّ فَلأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى أَبِي وَلاَ تَرَوْنَنِي أَيْضًا. 11 وَأَمَّا عَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ فَلأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هذَا الْعَالَمِ قَدْ دِينَ.
12 «إِنَّ لِي أُمُورًا كَثِيرَةً أَيْضًا لأَقُولَ لَكُمْ، وَلكِنْ لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ تَحْتَمِلُوا الآنَ. 13 وَأَمَّا مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ، رُوحُ الْحَقِّ، فَهُوَ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ، بَلْ كُلُّ مَا يَسْمَعُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ، وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأُمُورٍ آتِيَةٍ. 14 ذَاكَ يُمَجِّدُنِي، لأَنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ. 15 كُلُّ مَا لِلآبِ هُوَ لِي. لِهذَا قُلْتُ إِنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ.

الرد علي هذا :
كلمة بارقليط لا تعني محمداً بل تعني المعزي أو المؤيِّد كما في قوله عن المسيح" وأيدناه بروح القدس" في القران
أو الوكيل وهذه لا تناسب محمد مطلقاً، لأن لقب المعزي لا يلائم حامل السيف, ولقب المؤيِّد والوكيل لا يصح إسنادهما إلى مخلوق، لأنهما من ألقاب الله،
 كما ورد في القرآن" وما أرسلناك عليهم وكيلاً "

لم تُستعمل كلمة البارقليط في أسفار العهد الجديد إلا للدلالة على الروح القدس 

16 وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّيًا آخَرَ لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ  يوحنا 6:14

26 «وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الآبِ، رُوحُ الْحَقِّ، الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ، فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي يوحنا 26:15

"يمكث معكم الي الابد" و "من عند الاب ينبثق" !!!!

هل هذا ينطبق علي محمد ؟ هذا ينطبق علي شيء روحي غير مادي !!

و جاء ايضا في يوحنا 14  17:16

16 وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّيًا آخَرَ لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، 17 رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ، وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ.

"روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع ان  يقبله  العالم لانه لا يراه و لا يعرفه"

بالله عليكي !! كيف ينطبق وصف البارقليط هنا علي محمد ؟؟؟؟

ده غير
1-إن الذي يرسل البارقليط هو المسيح ---> فهل ارسل المسيح محمد ؟
2-البارقليط يمجد المسيح ------> هل مجد محمد المسيح ؟
3-البارقليط يدين العالم علي عدم ايمانهم بالمسيح -----> دعوة محمد بان المسيح هو مجرد رسول الله هو اساسا محو للايمان بالوهية المسيح !!
4-يأخد البارقليط مما للمسيح ... و يؤكد المسيح و يقول "كل ما للاب فهو لي , لذلك اقول انه يأخذ مما لي" ----> فهل اساسا محمد أكد علي ان "كل ما لله هو للمسيح" ؟
بالعكس فقد نفي تماما ذلك الشيء !!!!

ثم تمَّت هذه النبوات بعد صعود المسيح ببضعة أيام، وذلك بحلول الروح القدس على المائة والعشرين مسيحياً الذين كانوا يسبحون الله في العلية في مدينة أورشليم، وأخذوا يتكلمون بألسنة أخرى كما أعطاهم الروح القدس أن ينطقوا بلغات أخري ماكانوا يعرفونها !!

اعمال الرسل 1   4:1
1 وَلَمَّا حَضَرَ يَوْمُ الْخَمْسِينَ كَانَ الْجَمِيعُ مَعًا بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ، 2 وَصَارَ بَغْتَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ صَوْتٌ كَمَا مِنْ هُبُوبِ رِيحٍ عَاصِفَةٍ وَمَلأَ كُلَّ الْبَيْتِ حَيْثُ كَانُوا جَالِسِينَ، 3 وَظَهَرَتْ لَهُمْ أَلْسِنَةٌ مُنْقَسِمَةٌ كَأَنَّهَا مِنْ نَارٍ وَاسْتَقَرَّتْ عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ. 4 وَامْتَلأَ الْجَمِيعُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ، وَابْتَدَأُوا يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ أُخْرَى كَمَا أَعْطَاهُمُ الرُّوحُ أَنْ يَنْطِقُوا





			ثالثا : قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : " قال في التوراة في السفر الخامس : - : " أقبل الله من سيناء ، وتجلى من ساعير ، وظهر من جبال فاران ، ومعه ربوات الإظهار عن يمينه " وهذه متضمنة للنبوات الثلاثة : نبوة موسى ، ونبوة عيسى ، ونبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فمجيئه من " سينا " : وهو الجبل الذي كلم الله عليه موسى ، ونبأه عليه إخبار عن نبوته ، وتجليه من ساعير هو مظهر المسيح من بيت المقدس، و " ساعير " : قرية معروفة هناك إلى اليوم ، وهذه بشارة بنبوة المسيح . 

"وفاران " : هي مكة ، وشبه سبحانه نبوة موسى بمجيء الصبح ، ونبوة المسيح بعدها بإشراقه وضيائه ونبوة خاتم الأنبياء باستعلاء الشمس ، وظهور ضوءها في الآفاق ، ووقع الأمر كما أخبر به سواء . فإن الله سبحانه صدع بنبوة موسى ليل الكفر فأضاء فجره بنبوته ، وزاد الضياء والإشراق بنبوة المسيح ، وكمل الضياء واستعلن وطبق الأرض بنبوة محمد صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم ، وذكر هذه النبوات الثلاثة التي اشتملت عليها هذه البشارة نظير ذكرها في أول سورة ( والتين والزيتون ، وطور سينين ، وهذا البلد الأمين " ا.هـ [ انظر هداية الحيارى ص 110 ، وما ذكره ابن القيم هو في العهد القديم سفر التثنية الإصحاح 33 فقرة 1 ]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فاران هي مكة ؟ ده عند مين ده ؟ لا بجد ده فين ؟ تصدقي ماكنتش اعرف ؟

1 وَهذِهِ هِيَ الْبَرَكَةُ الَّتِي بَارَكَ بِهَا مُوسَى، رَجُلُ اللهِ، بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَبْلَ مَوْتِهِ، 2 فَقَالَ: «جَاءَ الرَّبُّ مِنْ سِينَاءَ، وَأَشْرَقَ لَهُمْ مِنْ سَعِيرَ، وَتَلأْلأَ مِنْ جَبَلِ فَارَانَ، وَأَتَى مِنْ رِبْوَاتِ الْقُدْسِ، وَعَنْ يَمِينِهِ نَارُ شَرِيعَةٍ لَهُمْ.

الرد علي هذا :

هناك تضارب حول فاران .. فهناك مراجع تقول انها جبال بين الشام و مصر و مراجع تقول انها في السعودية و مراجع تقول انها في مصر !!! لكن تعالي نري من الكتاب المقدس

تك 14 : 6 [ و في السنة الرابعة عشر أتي كدر لعومر و الملوك الذين معه و ضربوا الرفائيين في عشتروت قرنايم و الزوزيين في هام و الإيميين في شوى قريتايم ، و الحوريين في جبلهم سعير إلى بطمة فاران التي عند البرية ]
ففاران هنا ملاصقة لسعير التي هي مسكن الحوريين ، و لا يمكن أن نقول إن فاران في مكة لأن الحوريين لم يسكنوا مكة إطلاقاً . 

عدد 10: 12 [ فأرتحل بنو إسرائيل في رحلاتهم من برية سيناء فحلت السحابة في برية فاران ] و المعروف أن تلك السحابة كانت تظل بني إسرائيل طوال ترحالهم . و لو قلنا أن فاران هذه هي تلك التي في مكة لكان ذلك دليلاً على دخول موسى و بني إسرائيل مكة و هذا ما لم نقرأه أو نعلم عنه في التاريخ سواء الإسلامي أو المسيحي . 

عدد 13: 3 [ فأرسلهم موسى من برية فاران ] و هذا النص جاء بمناسبة إرسال موسى لبعض الجواسيس من كل سبط ليتجسسوا أرض كنعان فذهبوا و عادوا ثانيةً إلى فاران كما في عدد 26 [ فرجعوا إلى برية فاران ] و هذا أيضاً يعني أن فاران ليست في مكة إنما هي في  برية سيناء


لو كانت فاران المذكورة في الكتاب المقدس هي مكة يبقي موسي راح مكة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هو موسي راح مكة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





			رابعا : ذكر الشيخ عبد المجيد الزنداني في كتابه : ( البشارات بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في الكتب السماوية السابقة ) أن إنجيل برنابا في الباب 22 جاء فيه : " وسيبقى هذا إلى أن يأتي محمد رسول الله الذي متى جاء كشف هذا الخداع للذين يؤمنون بشريعة الله " ، وجاء في سفر أشعيا : إني جعلت اسمك محمدا يا محمد ، يا قدوس الرب : اسمك موجود من الأبد ، وجاء في سفر أشعيا : " وما أعطيته لا أعطيه لغيره ، أحمد يحمد الله حمدا حديثا يأتي من أفضل الأرض ، فتفرح به البرية ، ويوحدون على كل شرف ، ويعظمونه على كل رابية " انتهى . 

وقد ذكر العلماء العديد من المواضع التي ذكر فيها اسم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، مرة بذكر اسمه الصريح ، ومرة بذكر وصف لا ينطبق إلا عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



بالنسبة لانجيل برنابا فده لينك به 10 كتب تفنده و تمحو شبهة صحته من الاساس
http://www.christpal.com/shobohat/barnaba/index.htm
ده اذا كنتي لسه مش عارفة ان احنا لا نعترف باكذوبة انجيل برنابا ذلك الانجيل الذي ظهر بعد القرن الخامس عشر !!!!!!!!

و الكلام اللي في سفر اشعيا ده انتي جايباه منين ؟؟؟؟ من انجيل برنابا المزيف برضه و لا ايه ؟





			هل معنى هذا أن الكتاب (المقدس) ليس محرف؟؟؟ و أنه لا يجرأ أحد على تحريفه؟؟ 

لا معنى هذا العدد أن من يحرف الكتاب له عقوبة على هذا التحريف..

مثلا: إذا جاء أمر من سرق يقتل..ألن يوجد أحد يسرق ؟ لا ستجد من يسرق و تنفذ عليه العقوبة.
من زنا يرجم مثلا...أليس هناك من يزنون؟؟ نعم يوجد و يقام عليهم العقوبة
من يزد على هذا..ما هو عقابه؟؟؟يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب. نفس الشيء أليس هناك من يزد؟؟ نعم و يقام عليه العقوبة..
من يحذف من أقوال كتاب هذه النبوة...ما هو عقابه؟؟؟ يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة

إذن الفعل هنا له عقوبه و لا يعني أن لا يجرأ أحد أن يحرفه..هو فعل خطا و قبيح مثله مثل القتل و السرقة و الزنا...

ولكن حين تنظر إلى آيات القران الكريم...لا تجد مثل هذا الكلام..لا تجد آيه تحذر من تحريف القرآن الكريم....لماذا؟؟ لأنه لا يجرأ أحد على تحريفه...

لن تجد آيه فيها عقاب لمن يحرف بالزيادة أو النقصان...لن تجد!! لماذا؟ لأنه لا يجرأ أحد على هذا الفعل...لأنه محفوظ من الله سبحانه و تعالى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر و إنا له لحافظون) إنتهت القضية..لا تحذير و لا عقاب.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



سؤال بسيط !!!!

هل قرانك هو الصحيح ؟ ام قران الشيعة هو الصحيح ؟

هل الشيعة زادوا سورا علي القران ؟ ام انتم قمتم بمحو تلك السور ؟؟؟

اي كان انتم ام هم .. فهناك فرقة حرفت تحريفا علنيا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





			“لَكِنِ الآنَ مَنْ لَهُ كِيسٌ فَلْيَأْخُذْهُ وَمِزْوَدٌ كَذَلِكَ. وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ فَلْيَبِعْ ثَوْبَهُ وَيَشْتَرِ سَيْفاً.” (لوقا 22: 36)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


35 ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُمْ:«حِينَ أَرْسَلْتُكُمْ بِلاَ كِيسٍ وَلاَ مِزْوَدٍ وَلاَ أَحْذِيَةٍ، هَلْ أَعْوَزَكُمْ شَيْءٌ؟» فَقَالُوا: «لاَ». 36 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«لكِنِ الآنَ، مَنْ لَهُ كِيسٌ فَلْيَأْخُذْهُ وَمِزْوَدٌ كَذلِكَ. وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ فَلْيَبِعْ ثَوْبَهُ وَيَشْتَرِ سَيْفًا. 37 لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتِمَّ فِيَّ أَيْضًا هذَا الْمَكْتُوبُ: وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ. لأَنَّ مَا هُوَ مِنْ جِهَتِي لَهُ انْقِضَاءٌ». 38 فَقَالُوا: «يَارَبُّ، هُوَذَا هُنَا سَيْفَانِ». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«يَكْفِي!».


لم يقصد المسيح مطلقاً السيف بمعناه المادي، بدليل أنه بعد قوله هذا بساعات، في وقت القبض عليه، استل بطرس سيفه وضرب عبد رئيس الكهنة فقطع أذنه, فأمره المسيح: ردَّ سيفك إلى غمده (يوحنا 18: 10) لأن كل الذين يأخذون السيف، بالسيف يهلكون (متى 26: 51 و52), فلو دعا المسيح لاستخدام السيف، ما كان يمنع بطرس عن استخدامه في مناسبة كهذه, ولكن المسيح كان يقصد السيف بمعناه الرمزي، أي الجهاد, كان يكلمهم وهو في طريقه إلى جثسيماني (لوقا 22: 39) قبل تسليمه ليُصلب، ولذلك بعد أن قال فليبع ثوبه ويشترِ سيفاً فقال مباشرة: لأني أقول لكم إنه ينبغي أن يتم فيَّ أيضاً هذا المكتوب وأُحصِي مع أثمة (لوقا 22: 37) كأنه يقول لهم: حينما كنت معكم، كنت أحفظكم بنفسي, كنت أنا السيف الذي يحميكم, أما الآن فأنا ماضٍ لأُسلَّم إلى أيدي الخطاة، وتتم فيّ عبارة وأُحصي مع أثمة , اهتموا إذاً بأنفسكم، وجاهدوا, وما دمت سأفارقكم، فليجاهد كل منكم جهاد الروح، ويشترِ سيفاً,
وقد تحدث بولس عن سيف الروح و سلاح الله الكامل ، ودرع البر، وترس الإيمان (أفسس 6: 11-17), وهذا ما كان يقصده السيد المسيح لكي تقدروا أن تثبتوا ضد مكايد إبليس في تلك الحرب الروحية,
ولكن التلاميذ لم يفهموا المعنى الرمزي وقتذاك, فقالوا: هنا سيفان , كما لم يفهموا من قبل المعنى الرمزي في قوله: احترزوا من خمير الفريسيين يقصد رياءهم (لوقا 12: 1)، وظنوا أنه يتكلم عن الخبز (مرقس 8: 17), هكذا قالوا وهو يكلمهم عن سلاح الروح هنا سيفان ، فأجابهم هذا يكفي, أي يكفي مناقشة في هذا الموضوع، إذ الوقت ضيق حالياً, ولم يقصد السيفين بعبارة هذا يكفي وإلا كان يقول هذان يكفيان , ولعله قصد بقوله: هذا يكفي : يكفي عدم فهمكم للمعاني الروحية التي أقصدها، كما لم تفهموني في السابق ,
لذلك ينبغي أن نميّز بين أقوال المسيح بالمعنى الحرفي، وأقواله بالمعنى الروحي !!!!





			حِينَ تَقْرُبُ مِنْ مَدِينَةٍ لِتُحَارِبَهَا اسْتَدْعِهَا لِلصُّلحِ 11فَإِنْ أَجَابَتْكَ إِلى الصُّلحِ وَفَتَحَتْ لكَ فَكُلُّ الشَّعْبِ المَوْجُودِ فِيهَا يَكُونُ لكَ لِلتَّسْخِيرِ وَيُسْتَعْبَدُ لكَ. 12وَإِنْ لمْ تُسَالِمْكَ بَل عَمِلتْ مَعَكَ حَرْباً فَحَاصِرْهَا. 13وَإِذَا دَفَعَهَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ إِلى يَدِكَ فَاضْرِبْ جَمِيعَ ذُكُورِهَا بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ. 14وَأَمَّا النِّسَاءُ وَالأَطْفَالُ وَالبَهَائِمُ وَكُلُّ مَا فِي المَدِينَةِ كُلُّ غَنِيمَتِهَا فَتَغْتَنِمُهَا لِنَفْسِكَ وَتَأْكُلُ غَنِيمَةَ أَعْدَائِكَ التِي أَعْطَاكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ. 15هَكَذَا تَفْعَلُ بِجَمِيعِ المُدُنِ البَعِيدَةِ مِنْكَ جِدّاً التِي ليْسَتْ مِنْ مُدُنِ هَؤُلاءِ الأُمَمِ هُنَا. 16وَأَمَّا مُدُنُ هَؤُلاءِ الشُّعُوبِ التِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَصِيباً فَلا تَسْتَبْقِ مِنْهَا نَسَمَةً مَا 17بَل تُحَرِّمُهَا تَحْرِيماً ... (تثنية 20: 10- 18)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



لماذا لم تسألي نفسك لماذا جاء الكلام بصيغة المفرد ؟؟؟

لان الله يكلم يشوع !!! و هو يقود الشعب لارض الميعاد !!!
لن يقود الله بني اسرائيل لفتح الكرة الارضية !!
لكن لارض الميعاد !!
لانهم مالهمش مكان !!
مطرودين من مصر و ربنا نجاهم !!

عكس الاسلام !! يفتح كل البلاد اللي يقدر عليها علشان ينشر الاسلام !!
هما كانوا بينشروا اليهودية ؟؟؟؟





			20فَهَتَفَ الشَّعْبُ وَضَرَبُوا بِالأَبْوَاقِ. وَكَانَ حِينَ سَمِعَ الشَّعْبُ صَوْتَ الْبُوقِ أَنَّ الشَّعْبَ هَتَفَ هُتَافاً عَظِيماً, فَسَقَطَ السُّورُ فِي مَكَانِهِ, وَصَعِدَ الشَّعْبُ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ كُلُّ رَجُلٍ مَعَ وَجْهِهِ, وَأَخَذُوا الْمَدِينَةَ. 21وَحَرَّمُوا كُلَّ مَا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ مِنْ رَجُلٍ وَامْرَأَةٍ, مِنْ طِفْلٍ وَشَيْخٍ - حَتَّى الْبَقَرَ وَالْغَنَمَ وَالْحَمِيرَ بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ. ... 24وَأَحْرَقُوا الْمَدِينَةَ بِالنَّارِ مَعَ كُلِّ مَا بِهَا. إِنَّمَا الْفِضَّةُ وَالذَّهَبُ وَآنِيَةُ النُّحَاسِ وَالْحَدِيدِ جَعَلُوهَا فِي خِزَانَةِ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ. (يشوع 6: 20- 24)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


 كانت الأمم التي سكنت أرض كنعان قبل دخول بني إسرائيل إليها تحت قيادة يشوع في منتهى الشر والفجور، فلما أعطى الله نواميسه وأحكامه لبني إسرائيل حذّرهم من الرذائل والرجاسات، وكرر لهم القول إنه قد حكم بالقضاء على أولئك الشعوب بسبب شرورهم ورجاساتهم (لاويين 18: 24-30), فإن كانت في تاريخ البشرية شعوب قد استوجبت غضب الله ونقمته فهي هذه الشعوب، لأن شرورهم قد وصلت إلى أقصى حد، حتى أن الأخلاق البشرية تنفر من مجرد تصورها!

يجب أن لا ننسى أيضاً أن الله إله المحبة هو إله العدل أيضاً, فهو يريد أن يغفر ويقبل، ولكن من يتمادى في رفض محبته والعصيان عليه فلا بد أن يقع تحت عدله, وكما أننا على يقين من وجود سماء كذلك لا ريب في وجود جهنم, قد يتعذّر على عقولنا القاصرة ومعرفتنا الناقصة أن نوفّق بين عدل الله ونعمته، ولكن الكتاب يعلّم عن الحقيقتين بكل وضوح,
 ولم يكن أمراً خارقاً للعادة أن يأتي قضاء الله على تلك الأمم بلا استثناء كبير أو صغير, ففي حادثة الطوفان هلك الجميع رجالًا ونساء، كباراً وصغاراً، ما عدا نوحاً وعائلته, وعند إحراق سدوم وعمورة لم ينجُ من تلك المنطقة إلا لوط وابنتاه, وكذلك في وقتنا الحاضر إذا وقع وبأ أو جوع على إقليم تعم الضربة كل سكانه ولا يُستثنى الأطفال أيضاً, ولما كانت طرق الله وأحكامه بعيدة عن الفحص وجب علينا التسليم بحكمته وعدم استغراب قضائه في هذه الحوادث وسواها, غير أن العقل البشري قد لا يجد في كل ما تقدم رداً على اعتراضه,
 من المحتمل أن الله من رحمته قضى على أولئك الأطفال ونقلهم من العالم الشرير قبل أن يكبروا فيسيروا في رجاسات أسلافهم، مسوقين بإرادتهم الشريرة النجسة, وكما يُستفاد من نور تعليم الكتاب أنه خيرٌ للطفل أن يموت في عهد الطفولة من أن يكبر ويعيش في الشر ثم يموت في حالة عدم الإيمان بعد العصيان والتمرد على الله,

 يعترض البعض على عدم إعطاء الكنعانيين فرصة للتوبة، ظانين أنهم كانوا يتوبون لو أمر الله بني إسرائيل بإرشادهم وتعليمهم بدلًا من إهلاكهم, فعلاوة على ما سبقت الإشارة إليه في النقطة الثانية نقول: إن كان الله قد قَصَّر عهد النعمة لتلك الأمم الأثيمة فلا بد أنه قد تصرّف بحكمة، ورأى بعلمه السابق أن الإرشاد ما كان يفيد أولئك الفجار الأثمة!

 كان بقاء بني إسرائيل في حالة التعبد الصحيح يستلزم ليس فقط إخضاع أولئك الأثمة وإذلالهم، بل استئصالهم والقضاء عليهم، لأنهم لو بقوا في أرض كنعان لكانوا خطراً دائماً على طهارة عبادة الله، الأمر الذي قد حصل فعلًا (كما نرى أخيراً في تاريخ بني إسرائيل), فخير إسرائيل الروحي قضى بالانتقام من أولئك الشعوب الأثمة, فيمكننا أن نقول في الختام إن الله في معاملته الكنعانيين بالعدل لم يتعدَّ ناموس رحمته، بمعنى أنه بيَّن محبته لإسرائيل باستئصال أولئك الفجار، الذين لو بقوا لجلبوا عليهم الانحطاط 

الي اااااااااااااااخر اللي انتي كاتباه انا بس عايز اقولك حاجة !!!

الله كان يأمرهم .... هم ... و ليس نحن ... نحن نأخذ العظات من العهد القديم ... لكن ليست هناك اوامر استطيع ان استند عليها و اقول الله يقول لي "اقتل"!!!
الله لا يأمرني بالقتل !!!*


----------



## Mariam80 (8 يناير 2007)

*يا ريمووووووند إيه ده كله؟؟؟ :scenic: 

هرد عليك بإذن الله بس إديني شويه وقت

:36_3_11: *​


----------



## Mariam80 (8 يناير 2007)

*رد على ريموند*

*شكرا على ردك العلمي الذي عودتني عليه*

الاية من سفر التثنية
18 أُقِيمُ لَهُمْ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلَكَ، وَأَجْعَلُ كَلاَمِي فِي فَمِهِ، فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ19  

اصلا هذه النبؤة تنطبق علي السيد المسيح له المجد !

*ألم تقرأ كلمة مثلك؟؟؟ ما معناها؟؟؟ معناها المسيح عليه السلام؟؟؟

ألم تقرأ إجعل كلامي في فمه؟؟؟ فمه مش فمك

فهو يقول : "قال لي الرب" لو كان يخاطبه لقال فمك بدلا من فمه

و قال مثلك معناها نبي آخر يا أستاذ ريموند

لاننا لو جبنا من اول ايه 15

دي أول نقطة*

لان "اقيم لهم نبيا" عائدة علي بني اسرائيل ! و السيد المسيح هو من نسل يهوذا
1 كِتَابُ مِيلاَدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِ دَاوُدَ ابْنِ إِبْراهِيمَ: 2 إِبْراهِيمُ وَلَدَ إِسْحاقَ. وَإِسْحاقُ وَلَدَ يَعْقُوبَ. وَيَعْقُوبُ وَلَدَ يَهُوذَا وَإِخْوَتَهُ.متي 1:1
و بالتالي من بني اسرائيل ! و من الاسباط الاثني عشر ! و قضي عمره وسط اليهود !

ثم إسماعيل أخٌ لإسحق من أبيه، لأن بني إسماعيل وبني إسرائيل إخوة، ولكن الأوْلى أن نعتبر أسباط إسرائيل الاثني عشر إخوة بعضهم لبعض ايضا ! وعدا ذلك فقد كثر في سفر التثنية عينه اعتبار الإسرائيليين إخوة للبعض الآخر 

*لأ أسباط إسرائيل الإثنى عشر لا يقال عليهم  " إخوتك" يقال "منهم" يا ريموند

لاكن بني إسماعيل و بني إسرائيل أخوة من أب واحد...هم الأخوة*



الايات:

7 لكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الْحَقَّ: إِنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ، لأَنَّهُ إِنْ لَمْ أَنْطَلِقْ لاَ يَأْتِيكُمُ الْمُعَزِّي، وَلكِنْ إِنْ ذَهَبْتُ أُرْسِلُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ. 8 وَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُبَكِّتُ الْعَالَمَ عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ وَعَلَى بِرّ وَعَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ 9 أَمَّا عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ فَلأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِي. 10 وَأَمَّا عَلَى بِرّ فَلأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى أَبِي وَلاَ تَرَوْنَنِي أَيْضًا. 11 وَأَمَّا عَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ فَلأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هذَا الْعَالَمِ قَدْ دِينَ.
12 «إِنَّ لِي أُمُورًا كَثِيرَةً أَيْضًا لأَقُولَ لَكُمْ، وَلكِنْ لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ تَحْتَمِلُوا الآنَ. 13 وَأَمَّا مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ، رُوحُ الْحَقِّ، فَهُوَ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ، بَلْ كُلُّ مَا يَسْمَعُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ، وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأُمُورٍ آتِيَةٍ. 14 ذَاكَ يُمَجِّدُنِي، لأَنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ. 15 كُلُّ مَا لِلآبِ هُوَ لِي. لِهذَا قُلْتُ إِنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ.

الرد علي هذا :
كلمة بارقليط لا تعني محمداً بل تعني المعزي أو المؤيِّد كما في قوله عن المسيح" وأيدناه بروح القدس" في القران
أو الوكيل وهذه لا تناسب محمد مطلقاً، لأن لقب المعزي لا يلائم حامل السيف, ولقب المؤيِّد والوكيل لا يصح إسنادهما إلى مخلوق، لأنهما من ألقاب الله،
 كما ورد في القرآن" وما أرسلناك عليهم وكيلاً "

لم تُستعمل كلمة البارقليط في أسفار العهد الجديد إلا للدلالة على الروح القدس 

بالله عليكي !! كيف ينطبق وصف البارقليط هنا علي محمد ؟؟؟؟

تعودت منك القراءة و البحث يا ريموند...

*أ ) هذا الاسم "بارقليط" يوناني. وتفسيره باللغة العربية أحمد أو محمد أو محمود. وقال المهتدي عبد الأحد داود: ومن المدهش أن الاسم الفريد الذي لم يعط لأحد من قبل كان محجوزاً بصورة معجزة لأشهر رسل الله وأجدرهم بالثناء، ونحن لا نجد أبداً أي يوناني كان يحمل اسم "برقليطس" ولا أي عربي كان يحمل اسم أحمد.
ب) قال المهتدي عبد الأحد داود موضحاً هذا التطابق: (إن التنزيل القرآني القائل بأن عيسى ابن مريم أعلن لبني إسرائيل أنه كان "مبشراً برسول يأتي من بعدي اسمه أحمد" – واحد من أقوى البراهين على أن محمداً كان حقيقة نبياً، وأن القرآن تنزيل إلهي فعلاً، إذ لم يكن في وسعه أبداً أن يعرف أن كلمة البارقليط كانت تعني أحمد إلا من خلال الوحي والتنزيل الإلهي، وحجة القرآن قاطعة ونهائية، لأن الدلالة الحرفية للاسم اليوناني تعادل بالدقة ودون شك كلمتي "أحمد" و "محمد" صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ج ) أن اسم البارقليط لفظة يونانية يجتمع من معانيها في القواميس المعزي، والناصر، والمنذر، والداعي. وإذا ترجمت حرفاً بحرف إلى اللغة العربية صارت بمعنى "الداعي" وهو من أسمائه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقد وصف في القرآن الكريم بمثل ذلك في قوله تعالى: (يا أيها النبي إنا أرسلناك شاهداً ومبشراً ونذيراً. وداعياً إلى الله بإذنه) وقد فهم أوائل النصارى أن هذه اللفظة إنما تعني الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .*



فاران هي مكة ؟ ده عند مين ده ؟ لا بجد ده فين ؟ تصدقي ماكنتش اعرف ؟

1 وَهذِهِ هِيَ الْبَرَكَةُ الَّتِي بَارَكَ بِهَا مُوسَى، رَجُلُ اللهِ، بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَبْلَ مَوْتِهِ، 2 فَقَالَ: «جَاءَ الرَّبُّ مِنْ سِينَاءَ، وَأَشْرَقَ لَهُمْ مِنْ سَعِيرَ، وَتَلأْلأَ مِنْ جَبَلِ فَارَانَ، وَأَتَى مِنْ رِبْوَاتِ الْقُدْسِ، وَعَنْ يَمِينِهِ نَارُ شَرِيعَةٍ لَهُمْ.

الرد علي هذا :

هناك تضارب حول فاران .. فهناك مراجع تقول انها جبال بين الشام و مصر و مراجع تقول انها في السعودية و مراجع تقول انها في مصر !!! لكن تعالي نري من الكتاب المقدس

*ريموند لا خلاف عند أي عاقل ومتأمل منصف أن جبال فاران هي جبال مكة ،  لا يمكن أن تكون فاران إلا مكة ؛ لأنه لم يظهر أحد -لا في بني إسرائيل ولا في بني إسماعيل- مصدقاً لما بين يديه من الكتاب، إلا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

ثم قال شيخ الإسلام : "قلنا: أليس في التوراة أن إبراهيم أسكن هاجر وإسماعيل فاران ؟! وقلنا: دلونا على الموضع الذي استعلن الله منه واسمه فاران ".

القضية الأولى أن نقول: إن الله ذكر في التوراة أنه سبحانه وتعالى قال لإبراهيم: اذهب وأسكن هاجر وابنها إسماعيل في برية فاران ، والقصة موجودة بكاملها، مع ذكر نبع الماء من تحت أقدام إسماعيل، بما يشبه إلى حد كبير ما في صحيح البخاري من حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما، وشيخ الإسلام رحمه الله سيؤكد ذلك، ولكن هذا كلام ابن قتيبة ، والنص الذي ذكره شيخ الإسلام وابن قتيبة موجود إلى اليوم في التوراة.

والقضية الثانية: من أين استعلن الرب إذا لم يكن من مكة ، ولم يظهر كتاب أو رسول من غيرها؟!

قال شيخ الإسلام : "وقلنا: دلونا على الموضع الذي استعلن منه واسمه فاران ، والنبي الذي أنزل عليه كتاباً بعد المسيح؛ أوليس (استعلن) و (علن) وهما بمعنى واحد؟ وهو ما ظهر وانكشف. فهل تعلمون ديناً ظهر ظهور الإسلام وفشا في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها فُشُوَّه؟! 

وقال أبو هاشم بن ظفر : ساعير جبل بـالشام ، منه ظهرت نبوة المسيح. قلت: وبجانب بيت لحم القرية التي ولد فيها المسيح، قرية تسمى إلى اليوم ساعير ، ولها جبال تسمى ساعير . 

وفي التوراة: أن نسل العيص كانوا سكاناً بـساعير ، وأمر الله موسى ألا يؤذيهم، وعلى هذا فيكون ذكر الجبال الثلاثة حقاً، جبل حراء الذي ليس حول مكة جبل أعلى منه، ومنه كان نزول أول الوحي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وحوله من الجبال جبال كثيرة، حتى قد قيل: إن بـمكة اثني عشر ألف جبل، وذلك المكان يسمى فاران إلى هذا اليوم، وفيه كان ابتداء نزول القرآن، والبرية التي بين مكة وطور سينا تسمى برية فاران ، ولا يمكن أحداً أن يدعي أنه -بعد المسيح- نزل كتاب في شيء من تلك الأرض ولا بعث نبي".

يقول شيخ الإسلام : فاران إلى الآن تطلق على جبال مكة وبالذات جبل حراء ، فهذه الجبال التي يقال: إنها اثنا عشر ألف جبل، و (75%) من مباني مكة مبنية على الجبال؛ فهي من أكثر مدن العالم صعوبة في التضاريس، فالجبال فيها كثيرة جداً، فتكون فاران إما اسم المنطقة كلها، أو اسم لجبل حراء .

وأمر آخر: وهو أن البرية -وهي الصحراء- الممتدة ما بين الطور إلى مكة ، هي برية فاران ؛ فسواءٌ قلنا: إن فاران هو الجبل، أو قلنا: إن فاران هي البرية، فلا يستطيع أحد أن يدعي أن نبياً أرسل بها أو أن كتاباً أنزل فيها، إلا أن يكون ذلك النبي هو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأن يكون ذلك الكتاب هو القرآن الكريم.

قال شيخ الإسلام : "فعلم أنه ليس المراد باستعلانه من جبال فاران إلا إرسال محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهو سبحانه ذكر هذا في التوراة على الترتيب الزماني، فذكر إنزال التوراة، ثم الإنجيل، ثم القرآن، وهذه الكتب نور الله وهداه". 

يقصد أن الترتيب في البشارة بين المواضع الثلاثة موافق لترتيب نزول الوحي على موسى وعيسى ومحمد عليهم الصلاة والسلام، وذلك أن الله أول ما أوحى إلى موسى عليه السلام، ثم إلى عيسى عليه السلام، ثم إلى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. *



*سؤال بسيط !!!!

هل قرانك هو الصحيح ؟ ام قران الشيعة هو الصحيح ؟


هل قرأت أنت قرآن السنة و قرآن الشيعة؟؟ قبل أن تسأل هذا السؤال؟
ما الفرق بينهم إذا كنت قرأت الإثنين؟


35 ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُمْ:«حِينَ أَرْسَلْتُكُمْ بِلاَ كِيسٍ وَلاَ مِزْوَدٍ وَلاَ أَحْذِيَةٍ، هَلْ أَعْوَزَكُمْ شَيْءٌ؟» فَقَالُوا: «لاَ». 36 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«لكِنِ الآنَ، مَنْ لَهُ كِيسٌ فَلْيَأْخُذْهُ وَمِزْوَدٌ كَذلِكَ. وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ فَلْيَبِعْ ثَوْبَهُ وَيَشْتَرِ سَيْفًا. 37 لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتِمَّ فِيَّ أَيْضًا هذَا الْمَكْتُوبُ: وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ. لأَنَّ مَا هُوَ مِنْ جِهَتِي لَهُ انْقِضَاءٌ». 38 فَقَالُوا: «يَارَبُّ، هُوَذَا هُنَا سَيْفَانِ». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«يَكْفِي!».


لم يقصد المسيح مطلقاً السيف بمعناه المادي، بدليل أنه بعد قوله هذا بساعات، في وقت القبض عليه، استل بطرس سيفه وضرب عبد رئيس الكهنة فقطع أذنه, فأمره المسيح: ردَّ سيفك إلى غمده (يوحنا 18: 10) لأن كل الذين يأخذون السيف، بالسيف يهلكون (متى 26: 51 و52), فلو دعا المسيح لاستخدام السيف، ما كان يمنع بطرس عن استخدامه في مناسبة كهذه, ولكن المسيح كان يقصد السيف بمعناه الرمزي، أي الجهاد,

لقد تطرقنا هذا الموضوع سابقا ولكن نعيده مفيش مشكلة:

أول سؤال: كيف لي أن أبيع شيء مادي بشيء معنوي؟
ثاني سؤال: ها قطعت أذنه بسيف الإيمان أم بسيف مادي؟
ثالث سؤال: ما هم السيفين المذكورين؟ لو بتقول واحد منهم هو سيف الإيمان الثاني سيف إيه؟؟
رابع سؤال: طيب قال كفى إيه؟؟حين قالوا لدينا سيفان؟ كفى قتال..إذن السيفان حقيقيين و ليسوا معنويين..أصل مش معقول يقول لهم كفى إيمان!

على فكرة أنا أحترم طبعا العلماء المفسرين و لكن يجب أن يكون عندهم دليل على هذا الكلام.. بيعوا ثوبكم! لو قال بيعوا الدنيا ماااشي..نقول معنوي بمعنوي.....لكن ده خصص الثوب...

خامس سؤال: طيب هما يعني قبل ما يقول لهم هذا الكلام لم يكن عندهم إيمان؟ كان خلص؟ و هو ماشي قالهم بيعوا ثيابكم و إشتروا إيمان تاني؟؟

كان قال تمسكوا بسيف الإيمان
تسلحوا بالإيمان

مش بيعوا ثوبكم يا ريموند

مهو أنا ممكن أقول لك الإسلام أيضا حين ذكر السيف كان يقصد سيف الإيمان..

إيه رأيك؟

لا تغالط نفسك...


لماذا لم تعلق على باقي الأعداد التي ذكرتها في رسالتي..لماذا علقت على هذا العدد فقط؟

طيب بلاش

علق على دول:

MT:10:34 لا تظنوا اني جئت لألقي سلاما على الارض.ما جئت لألقي سلاما بل سيفا. 


Lk:19:27: 27 اما اعدائي اولئك الذين لم يريدوا ان املك عليهم فأتوا بهم الى هنا واذبحوهم قدامي (SVD) 

Jos:6:21: 21 وحرّموا كل ما في المدينة من رجل وامرأة من طفل وشيخ حتى البقر والغنم والحمير بحد السيف. (SVD) 

: Is:13:16: 16 وتحطم اطفالهم امام عيونهم وتنهب بيوتهم وتفضح نسائهم 

: 1Sm:15:3: 3 فالآن اذهب واضرب عماليق وحرموا كل ما له ولا تعف عنهم بل اقتل رجلا وامرأة.طفلا ورضيعا.بقرا وغنما.جملا وحمارا. 

: Hos:13:16: 16 تجازى السامرة لانها قد تمردت على الهها.بالسيف يسقطون.تحطم اطفالهم 


الله كان يأمرهم .... هم ... و ليس نحن ... نحن نأخذ العظات من العهد القديم ... لكن ليست هناك اوامر استطيع ان استند عليها و اقول الله يقول لي "اقتل"!!!
الله لا يأمرني بالقتل !!![/QUOTE]

طيب و لما الله كان يأمرهم هم و ليس نحن كما تقول...ما هي فائدة الكتاب المقدس إذن؟؟ إذا كنت لا تستطيع أن تستشهد به أو تأخذ من أحكام أو أو...ما فائدته؟؟؟

لتأخذ العظات فقط؟؟؟
ألا تستطيع أن تأخذ العظات من أي كتاب آخر ..كتاب تاريخي كتاب قصص...أي كتاب...

الكتاب المقدس يا ريموند...و لا نستطيع أن نعمل به أو نستشهد به..فهو لا يستحق هذه القدسية..*


----------



## stan55 (8 يناير 2007)

حازم قال:


> *شكرا لك
> هذا لسان حال من يحمل فى قلبه الايمان ان شاء الله
> 
> نحن نختلف فى العقيده فهل من الممكن ان نتفق فى الاخلاق*
> ...




اتمنى ان نتفق في الاخلاق


----------



## Raymond (8 يناير 2007)

*



			ألم تقرأ كلمة مثلك؟؟؟ ما معناها؟؟؟ معناها المسيح عليه السلام؟؟؟

ألم تقرأ إجعل كلامي في فمه؟؟؟ فمه مش فمك

فهو يقول : "قال لي الرب" لو كان يخاطبه لقال فمك بدلا من فمه

و قال مثلك معناها نبي آخر يا أستاذ ريموند
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


نعم انا لم اقل غير هذا ... الرب يكلم موسي النبي يخبره عن نبي اخر "السيد المسيح" !! الذي قال الله عنه لموسي "له تسمعون"





			لأ أسباط إسرائيل الإثنى عشر لا يقال عليهم " إخوتك" يقال "منهم" يا ريموند

لاكن بني إسماعيل و بني إسرائيل أخوة من أب واحد...هم الأخوة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



الكتاب ماجابش اشارة للاسماعيلين انهم "اخوة" لبني اسرائيل كما سنري

طيب النبي الموعود ده حييجي من انهي نسل بالظبط ؟؟؟؟؟ اسماعيل ام اسحق ؟؟؟

بالفعل الله بشر ابراهيم في العهد القديم انه هذا النبي العظيم حيكون من نسل اسحق و ليس اسماعيل !!


(1) أنَّ الله وعد إبراهيم في (تكوين12/1-3) بأنَّ فيه ستتبارك جميع الأمم مرتبط بشعب وأرض وأنَّ نسله حامل البركة سيكون غريب في أرض غريبة مدّة أربعمائة سنة ‏(تك15) ولم كن إبراهيم قد أنجب أى ابن له.‏

‏(2) وبعد ولادة إسماعيل، بلّ وهو في سنّ الثالثة عشر من عمره وقبل ميلاد إسحق بسنة عاد الله وكرّر هذا الوعد ثانية مؤكدًا أنّض البركة ستكون لا من إسماعيل بل من إسحق، ‏ابن الموعد، الذي ستلده سارة (تكوين 17). أمّا إسماعيل فسيباركه الله من جهة العدد، فهو ليي ابن الموعد، ولم يُعط الله وعدًا بأنْ يُبارك أحد من خلاله، بل الله هو الذي سيباركه من جهة العدد.‏

‏(3) وأكد الله لإبراهيم قائلاً "وَلَكِنْ عَهْدِي أُقِيمُهُ مَعَ إِسْحَاقَ الَّذِي تَلِدُهُ لَكَ سَارَةُ " (تكوين17/21)، وأنه " بِإِسْحَاقَ يُدْعَى لَكَ نَسْلٌ "(تكوين21/12)، وقال له بعد نجاة إسحق " وَنَادَى مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ ثَانِيَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، وَقَالَ: «بِذَاتِي أَقْسَمْتُ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ أَنِّي مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكَ فَعَلْتَ هَذَا الأَمْرَ وَلَمْ تُمْسِكِ اِبْنَكَ وَحِيدَكَ، أُبَارِكُكَ مُبَارَكَةً وَأُكَثِّرُ نَسْلَكَ تَكْثِيراً كَنُجُومِ اَلسَّمَاءِ وَكَالرَّمْلِ اَلَّذِي عَلَى شَاطِئِ اَلْبَحْرِ وَيَرِثُ نَسْلُكَ بَابَ أَعْدَائِهِ، وَيَتَبَارَكُ فِي نَسْلِكَ جَمِيعُ أُمَمِ اَلأَرْضِ مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِقَوْلِي" (تكوين22/15-18) مؤكدًا أنَّ النسل الذي ستتبارك به جميع أمم الأرض يأتي من خلال إسحق فقط. أمّا إسماعيل فسيباركه الله في العدد فقط.‏

‏(4) ولم تتضمن وعود اته لإبراهم إى إشارة عن نبوة أو نبي يأتي من أبناء إسماعيل، بل على ‏العكس ففي قول الملاك لهاجر تَكْثِيراً أُكَثِّرُ نَسْلَكِ فَلاَ يُعَدُّ مِنَ الْكَثْرَةِ. وَقَالَ لَهَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ: هَا أَنْتِ حُبْلَى فَتَلِدِينَ ابْناً وَتَدْعِينَ اسْمَهُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ

و النص الكامل اهوه

وَقَالَ اللهُ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ: سَارَايُ امْرَأَتُكَ لاَ تَدْعُو اسْمَهَا سَارَايَ بَلِ اسْمُهَا سَارَةُ. وَأُبَارِكُهَا وَأُعْطِيكَ أَيْضاً مِنْهَا ابْناً. أُبَارِكُهَا فَتَكُونُ أُمَماً وَمُلُوكُ شُعُوبٍ مِنْهَا يَكُونُونَ. فَسَقَطَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ وَضَحِكَ وَقَالَ فِي قَلْبِهِ: هَلْ يُولَدُ لابْنِ مِئَةِ سَنَةٍ؟ وَهَلْ تَلِدُ سَارَةُ وَهِيَ بِنْتُ تِسْعِينَ سَنَةً؟. وَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِلَّهِ: لَيْتَ إِسْمَاعِيلَ يَعِيشُ أَمَامَكَ! فَقَالَ اللهُ بَلْ سَارَةُ اِمْرَأَتُكَ تَلِدُ لَكَ اِبْناً وَتَدْعُو اِسْمَهُ إِسْحَاقَ. وَأُقِيمُ عَهْدِي مَعَهُ عَهْداً أَبَدِيّاً لِنَسْلِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ. وَأَمَّا إِسْمَاعِيلُ فَقَدْ سَمِعْتُ لَكَ فِيهِ. هَا أَنَا أُبَارِكُهُ وَأُثْمِرُهُ وَأُكَثِّرُهُ كَثِيراً جِدّاً. اِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ رَئِيساً يَلِدُ وَأَجْعَلُهُ أُمَّةً كَبِيرَةً. وَلَكِنْ عَهْدِي أُقِيمُهُ مَعَ إِسْحَاقَ الَّذِي تَلِدُهُ لَكَ سَارَةُ فِي هَذَا اَلْوَقْتِ فِي اَلسَّنَةِ اَلآتِيَةِ" (تكوين17/15-21). 

اسماعيل سيباركه الله في عدد نسله سيكون كبيرا اما اسحق فالله سيقيم معه عهده اي سيكون السيد المسيح من نسله !!!!!

ثم

تقول النبوّة " يقيم لك الرب إلهك " والمخاطب هنا فى قوله " لك " هو بنو إسرائيل، أي " يقيم لك يا إسرائيل".

ب – " نبيًا من وسطك " وعبارة " من وسطك " هنا تعني من وسط بني إسرائيل، أي " من وسطك يا إسرائيل "(9) أي من الأسباط الإثني عشر وليس من خارجك، أي ليس من شعب آخر أو أمّة أخري خارج بني إسرائيل.

ج - وقوله " من إخوتك " بحسب ما جاء في سفر التثنية الذى وردت به النبوّة، يقصد به أسباط إسرائيل باعتبارهم أخوة بعضهم لبعض، فقد وردت الكلمة في السفر عشرين مرّة و استُخدمت بخمس طرق:

1)   استُخدمت 14 مرّة للأسباط الإثنى عشر باعتبارهم إخوة بعضهم لبعض.

2)   ومرّة واحدة عن اللاويّين، سبط لاوى، باعتبارهم، أيضًا، إخوة.

3)   ومرّتين عن الآدوميين، نسل عيسو المُلقّب بآدوم، شقيق يعقوب التوأم.

4)   ومرّة واحدة عن الأخوة بمعناها الحرفي " إذا سَكَنَ إِخْوَةٌ مَعًا " (تثنية25/5). 

5)   ومرّتين في هذه النبوّة.

ولم تُستخدم ولا مرّة واحدة، لا في هذا السفر ولا في غيره من أسفار الكتاب المقدّس، عن أبناء إسماعيل كإخوة لبني إسرائيل، بإستثناء الحديث عن سكن إسماعيل نفسه " وأَمَامِ حَمِيعِ إخوته يسكن " (تكوين16/12)، " أمام جميع إخوته نزل " (تكوين25/18). ومن ثمّ يكون معني الأخوة بحسب مفهوم وتطبيق الكتاب المقدس وقواعد تفسيره هو الأخوة بالمفهوم الذي جاء في الكتاب المقدّس نفسه وفي سفر التثنية نفسه، والذي وردت به هذه النبوّة، والذي يعني من بقيّة الأسباط. فالأسباط هم الإخوة الأقرب بعضهم لبعض، حيث قال الله لهم " إِذَا بِيعَ لكَ أَخُوكَ العِبْرَانِيُّ أَوْ أُخْتُكَ العِبْرَانِيَّةُ وَخَدَمَكَ سِتَّ سِنِينَ فَفِي السَّنَةِ السَّابِعَةِ تُطْلِقُهُ حُرّاً مِنْ عِنْدِكَ " (تثنية15/12)، والأخ العبرانيّ المقصود هنا هو الذي من بني إسرائيل.

 مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِكَ تَجْعَلُ عَليْكَ مَلِكاً. لا يَحِلُّ لكَ أَنْ تَجْعَل عَليْكَ رَجُلاً أَجْنَبِيّاً ليْسَ هُوَ أَخَاكَ " (تثنية17/14و15). فهل كان المقصود في قوله هنا " مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِكَ " أن يملك عليهم أحد أبناء إسماعيل! كلاَّ! لأنه يقول بكل تأكيد " لا يَحِلُّ لكَ أَنْ تَجْعَل عَليْكَ رَجُلاً أَجْنَبِيّاً ليْسَ هُوَ أَخَاكَ ". وكان أبناء إسماعيل في ذلك الوقت أجانب بالنسبة لبني إسرائيل. وكان أوّل ملك جلس على عرش إسرائيل هو شاول البنياميني، من سبط بنيامين، وتلاه داود النبي والملك، الذي من سبط يهوذا، وابنه سليمان، وكلّ من جلس على عرش يهوذا بعد ذلك وحتّي السبي البابلي كان من نسل داود النبي، وحتّي في أيّام السبي البابلي والاحتلال الفارسي واليوناني ثم الروماني لكل فلسطين لم يحكم على اليهود أحد من نسل إسماعيل !!!
بل كان يحكم عليهم أحد الولاة اليهود، من نسل داود، من قبل الإمبراطورية المحتلّة ثم إغتصب الحكم هيرودس اليهودي الأدومي الذي من بني آدوم، عيسو، شقيق يعقوب التوأم، حتى زال الحكم نهائيًا في أيام ابنه أرخيلاوس سنة 6/7م وإرسال والي روماني يحكم على اليهودية.

كما قال الرب لهم، بنو إسرائيل، أيضًا " الرَّبُّ إِلهُكُمْ قَدْ أَعْطَاكُمْ هَذِهِ الأَرْضَ لِتَمْتَلِكُوهَا. مُتَجَرِّدِينَ تَعْبُرُونَ أَمَامَ إِخْوَتِكُمْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل " (تثنية3/18)، أي أمام بقية إخوتكم.


اما المقصود ب"أضع كلامي في فمه"

فهذا القول قيل عن جميع الأنبياء وكذلك عن تلاميذ المسيح ورسله. فقد وضع الله كلامه في فمهم جميعًا، يقول الكتاب؛ " فَقَالَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ لإِيلِيَّا:هَذَا الْوَقْتَ عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ رَجُلُ اللَّهِ، وَأَنَّ كَلاَمَ الرَّبِّ فِي فَمِكَ حَقٌّ"  (1ملوك17/24)، وقال الله لأشعياء النبى " قَدْ جَعَلْتُ أَقْوَالِي فِي فَمِكَ "(أشعيا51/16)، وقال أرميا النبى بالروح " وَمَدَّ الرَّبُّ يَدَهُ وَلَمَسَ فَمِي وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِي هَا قَدْ جَعَلْتُ كَلاَمِي فِي فَمِك " (أرميا1/9)، وقال لحزقيال النبى " فَإِذَا كَلَّمْتُكَ أَفْتَحُ فَمَكَ فَتَقُولُ لَهُمْ: هَكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ "(حزقيال3/27)
 لأَنْ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ بَلْ رُوحُ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ فِيكُمْ "(متّي10/20).

و هذه كلمات السيد المسيح التي تشدد علي هذا و تقول عليه

قال الربّ يسوع نفسه " اَلَّذِي لاَ يُحِبُّنِي لاَ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي. وَالْكلاَمُ الَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي "(يوحنا14/24). 
 لأَنَّ اَلْكلاَمَ اَلَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُهُمْ "(يوحنا17/8). كما ينطبق عليه قول النبوة: " فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه " حرفيًا حيث يقول " لأَنِّي لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنْ نَفْسِي لَكِنَّ الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ أَعْطَانِي وَصِيَّةً: مَاذَا أَقُولُ وَبِمَاذَا أَتَكَلَّمُ، وَأَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ وَصِيَّتَهُ هِيَ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ. فَمَا أَتَكَلَّمُ أَنَا بِهِ فَكَمَا قَالَ لِي الآبُ هَكَذَا أَتَكَلَّمُ "(يوحنا12/49-50).

ثم

النبي الذي يشبه موسي يجب ان تتوافر فيه ثلاث توافرت في موسي 

1.   التعامل مع الله مباشرة، وجهًا لوجه وفمًا لفم، بدون وساطة ملاك أو أي طريقة أخرى من طرق الإعلان والوحي الإلهي." وَيُكَلِّمُ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ كَمَا يُكَلِّمُ الرَّجُلُ صَاحِبَهُ "(خروج33/11). قال الله ذاته لمريم النبية وهرون الكاهن أخوي موسى النبي " فَقَال: اسْمَعَا كَلامِي. إِنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ نَبِيٌّ لِلرَّبِّ فَبِالرُّؤْيَا أَسْتَعْلِنُ لهُ. فِي الحُلمِ أُكَلِّمُهُ. وَأَمَّا عَبْدِي مُوسَى فَليْسَ هَكَذَا بَل هُوَ أَمِينٌ فِي كُلِّ بَيْتِي. فَماً إِلى فَمٍ وَعَيَاناً أَتَكَلمُ مَعَهُ لا بِالأَلغَازِ. وَشِبْهَ الرَّبِّ يُعَايِنُ. فَلِمَاذَا لا تَخْشَيَانِ أَنْ تَتَكَلمَا عَلى عَبْدِي مُوسَى؟ " (عدد12/6-8).

2.  وتقوم مهمته على المعجزات والعجائب العظيمة التي يعملها الله على يده كما فعل مع موسى أمام أعين المصريين وبني إسرائيل.

3.  أن يقطع عهدًا مع الله كما قطع موسى النبي عهدًا مع الله في حوربب (خروج34/27: تثنية 9/11).



ثم تعالي نري الشبه بين موسي و المسيح !!! حتذهلي!!!  30 شبه


1- اَلَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ "(كولوسي1/15)، والذي يعرف الله الآب المعرفة الحقيقيّة حيث يقول " أَنَا أَعْرِفُهُ لأَنِّي مِنْهُ وَهُوَ أَرْسَلَنِي " (يوحنا7/29)، " كُلُّ شَيْءٍ قَدْ دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ أَبِي وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ اَلاِبْنَ إِلاَّ اَلآبُ وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ اَلآبَ إِلاَّ اَلاِبْنُ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ اَلاِبْنُ أَنْ يُعْلِنَ لَهُ " (متّي11/27)، " اَللَّهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ " (يوحنا1/18).

2- وكما صنع الله على يدي موسى النبي المعجزات والعجائب العظيمة أمام بني إسرائيل والمصريون، صنع المسيح آلاف المعجزات والعجائب أمام بني إسرائيل والكثير من الذين من الأمم مثل الخلق وإقامة الموتي وشفاء جميع أنواع الأمراض وتحويل الماء إلى خمر وإشباع الآلاف من قليل من الخبز والسمك والمشي على الماء وتهدئة الريح الهائج والبحر العاصف بكلمة الأمر من فمه الطاهر وإقامة نفسه من الأموات بل وصعوده إلى السماء ....الخ، " وَأَشْيَاءُ أُخَرُ كَثِيرَةٌ صَنَعَهَا يَسُوعُ إِنْ كُتِبَتْ وَاحِدَةً وَاحِدَةً فَلَسْتُ أَظُنُّ أَنَّ اَلْعَالَمَ نَفْسَهُ يَسَعُ اَلْكُتُبَ اَلْمَكْتُوبَةَ "(يوحنا21/25).

3- وكما قطع موسى النبي عهدًا مع الله، صنع المسيح العهد الجديد بدمه:

" لأَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ دَمِي اَلَّذِي لِلْعَهْدِ اَلْجَدِيدِ اَلَّذِي يُسْفَكُ مِنْ أَجْلِ كَثِيرِينَ لِمَغْفِرَةِ اَلْخَطَايَا"(متّي26/28)، كما سبق وتنبأ أنبياء العهد القديم " هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي يَقُولُ اَلرَّبُّ وَأَقْطَعُ مَعَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَمَعَ بَيْتِ يَهُوذَا عَهْداً جَدِيداً. لَيْسَ كَالْعَهْدِ اَلَّذِي قَطَعْتُهُ مَعَ آبَائِهِمْ يَوْمَ أَمْسَكْتُهُمْ بِيَدِهِمْ لأُخْرِجَهُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ حِينَ نَقَضُوا عَهْدِي فَرَفَضْتُهُمْ يَقُولُ اَلرَّبُّ، بَلْ هَذَا هُوَ اَلْعَهْدُ اَلَّذِي أَقْطَعُهُ مَعَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ بَعْدَ تِلْكَ اَلأَيَّامِ يَقُولُ اَلرَّبُّ: أَجْعَلُ شَرِيعَتِي فِي دَاخِلِهِمْ وَأَكْتُبُهَا عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ وَأَكُونُ لَهُمْ إِلَهاً وَهُمْ يَكُونُونَ لِي شَعْباً." (أرميا31/31-33). إنها شريعة روحيّة تُكتب علي القلوب وليست مجرّد شريعة فروض وحدود وثواب وعقاب، إنها شريعة حبّ.

4- كان موسى والمسيح من نسل إسحق ويعقوب ( إسرائيل )، النسل الذي إختاره الله ليأتي منه النسل الموعود ولتكون منه النبوّة كقول الله لإبراهيم " وَلَكِنْ عَهْدِي أُقِيمُهُ مَعَ إِسْحَاقَ الَّذِي تَلِدُهُ لَكَ سَارَةُ فِي هَذَا اَلْوَقْتِ فِي اَلسَّنَةِ اَلآتِيَةِ " (تكوين17/21)، وقول القرآن وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَجَعَلْنَا فِي ذُرِّيَّتِهِ النُّبُوَّةَ وَالْكِتَابَ " (العنكبوت27).‏.

5- كانت والدتا موسي والمسيح من نسل يعقوب وكانتا مؤمنتان بالله الحي ولم تكونا مشركتان أو وثنيتان.

6- وقد خُتن موسى والمسيح في اليوم الثامن حسب عهد الله مع إبراهيم " هَذَا هُوَ عَهْدِي الَّذِي تَحْفَظُونَهُ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ: يُخْتَنُ مِنْكُمْ كُلُّ ذَكَرٍ"(تكوين17/10).

7- وقد ولد موسى والشعب يرزح تحت العبودية في مصر كما ولد المسيح الشعب تحت حكم الرومان. بينما ولد نبي المسلمين بين أهله الأحرار.

8- تعرّض كل من موسى والمسيح للقتل والموت في طفولتهما، موسى من قبل فرعون (خروج1/17؛2/2-10) والمسيح من قبل هيرودس (متي2/16). وقد أنقذ كل منهما بتدبير إلهي. ولم يتعرض نبي المسلمين لذلك بل تربى في كنف عمه الذي كان من أعيان قبيلته.

9- وُضع كلّ من موسى والمسيح فى مكان غريب بعد ولادته، فموسى وضعته أمّه في تابوت ( سفط ) في الماء(خروج2/3)، والمسيح وُلد في مزود للبقر(لوقا2/7).

10- وقد حمى الله موسى في طفولته بإيمان والدته (خروج2/2و3)، " " (عبرانيّين11/23). كما حمي المسيح بإيمان وطاعة كل من العذراء ويوسف النجار لرسالة الملاك (متي2/13و14).

11- وقد ترّبي كل من موسى والمسيح في بيت ليس له، فقد تربي موسى في بيت فرعون (خروج2/10) وتربى المسح في بيت يوسف النجار (متي13/55).

12- وقد تنبأ كل منهما عن خراب إسرائيل، موسى بسبب خطاياها (تثنية28)، والمسيح بسبب رفضها له(لوقا13/3و35).

13- موسي عبر ببني إسرائيل البحر الأحمر(خروج14/21و22)، والمسيح مشي علي الماء وجعل بطرس أيضًا يمشي علي الماء(متي14/28و29)، كما أمر الريح العاصفة والبحر الهائج بالهدوء فأطاعاه(متي8/24-27).

14- قدّم كل من موسي والمسيح الطعام للشعب بصورة إعجازيّة، موسي قدّم المنّ الذي أعطاه الله لهم في البريّة(خروج16/14-17)، والمسيح أشبع خمسة آلاف رجل غير النساء والأطفال بخمسة أرغفة وسمكتين وفاض اثنتا عشرة قفّة مملوءة من الكُسر(متي14/14-21). وفي مرة أخري أشبع فيها أكثر من أربعة آلاف بسبع خبزات وقليل من صغار السمك وفاض عنهم سبعة سلال من الكسر(متى15/33-38).

15- كان لموسى سبعون شيخًا حل عليهم الروح القدس كمساعدين له (عدد11/24-29)، وكان للمسيح أيضا سبعون رسولاً، إلى جانب الإثنى عشر يعملون آيات وعحائب باسمه (لوقا10/1و17).

16- وقد كلم الله موسى بصوت مسموع " أمام عيون بني إسرائيل " (خروج24/12-16)، ونادى الله الآب المسيح، الابن، من السماء بصوت مسموع:

" وَلَمَّا اِعْتَمَدَ جَمِيعُ اَلشَّعْبِ اِعْتَمَدَ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً. وَإِذْ كَانَ يُصَلِّي اِنْفَتَحَتِ اَلسَّمَاءُ، وَنَزَلَ عَلَيْهِ اَلرُّوحُ اَلْقُدُسُ بِهَيْئَةٍ جِسْمِيَّةٍ مِثْلِ حَمَامَةٍ. وَكَانَ صَوْتٌ مِنَ اَلسَّمَاءِ قَائِلاً: أَنْتَ اِبْنِي اَلْحَبِيبُ بِكَ سُرِرْتُ!" (لوقا3/21و22).

17- عاش موسي الأربعين سنه الأولى من حياته في مصر وهرب المسيح إليها في طفولته.

18- كان موسي هو كليم الله لأنه كلّم الله فمًا لفم وحمل كلام الله للشعب، وكان المسيح هو كلمة الله الذي كلّمنا من خلاله " كلّمنا في ابنه "(عبرانيين1/2).

19- تكلم كل من موسى والمسيح اللغة العبرية ( لغة بني إسرائيل ) والآرامية ( التي كانت لغة السياسة أيّام موسى واللغة العامة لبني إسرائيل وقت المسيح )، كما تكلما بلغات أخرى ( كالمصرية بالنسبة لموسى واليونانية بالنسبة للمسيح ).

20- يقول الكتاب أن موسى تهذب " فَتَهَذَّبَ مُوسَى بِكُلِّ حِكْمَةِ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ وَكَانَ مُقْتَدِراً فِي الأَقْوَالِ وَالأَعْمَالِ " (أعمال الرسل7/22)، وكان المسيح يقرأ ويكتب ويعلم كل شيء بالرغم من أنّه لم يتعلّم عند معلمين من البشر " فَتَعَجَّبَ اَلْيَهُودُ قَائِلِينَ: كَيْفَ هَذَا يَعْرِفُ اَلْكُتُبَ وَهُوَ لَمْ يَتَعَلَّمْ؟ " (يوحنا7/15)، " وَلَمَّا جَاءَ إِلَى وَطَنِهِ كَانَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ فِي مَجْمَعِهِمْ حَتَّى بُهِتُوا وَقَالُوا: مِنْ أَيْنَ لِهَذَا هَذِهِ الْحِكْمَةُ وَالْقُوَّاتُ؟ " (متي13/54)، كما يقول عنه الكتاب أيضًا " الْمُذَّخَرِ فِيهِ جَمِيعُ كُنُوزِ الْحِكْمَةِ وَالْعِلْمِ " (كولسي2/3) ولم يكن أحدهما أميًا.

21- كما صام كل من موسي والمسيح مدة أربعين نهارا وأربعين ليلة في البرية دون أن يأكلا طعامًا أو يشربا ماء طوال هذه المدة " وَكَانَ هُنَاكَ عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ أَرْبَعِينَ نَهَاراً وَأَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً لَمْ يَأْكُلْ خُبْزاً وَلَمْ يَشْرَبْ مَاءً. فَكَتَبَ عَلَى اللَّوْحَيْنِ كَلِمَاتِ الْعَهْدِ الْكَلِمَاتِ الْعَشَرَ "(خروج34/28؛تثنية9/9و19)، " فَبَعْدَ مَا صَامَ أَرْبَعِينَ نَهَاراً وَأَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً جَاعَ أَخِيراً " (متي4/2).

22- دعي الله موسي لحمل رسالته بأن كلّمه مباشرة من وسط العليقة التي كانث مشتعلة بالنار قائلاً " أَنَا إِلَهُ أَبِيكَ إِلَهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِلَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَإِلَهُ يَعْقُوبَ " (خروج3/6). وبدأ الرب يسوع المسيح خدمته كالإله المتجسد،

ابن الله الوحيد، بلّ وكإنسان ونبي بإعلان صوت الله الآب من السماء قائلاً: " هَذَا هُوَ اِبْنِي اَلْحَبِيبُ اَلَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ "(متي3/17)، وقال القديس بطرس عنه " لأَنَّهُ أَخَذَ مِنَ اللَّهِ الآبِ كَرَامَةً وَمَجْداً، إِذْ أَقْبَلَ عَلَيْهِ صَوْتٌ كَهَذَا مِنَ الْمَجْدِ الأَسْنَى: هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي أَنَا سُرِرْتُ بِهِ "(2بطرس1/17).

23- موسي رُفض من شعبه وعاد إليهم ليقبلوه بدون أنْ يحاربهم وقادهم للخلاص من العبودية وقادهم إلى أرض الميعاد، والمسيح رُفض من شعبه وقبلوه في يوم الخمسين بدون أن يحاربهم وسيقبلوه عند رجوعه الثاني في يوم خلاصهم النهائي. وأمّا نبي المسلمين فقاد مجموعة من الغزوات قتل فيها من قتل وسبي من سبي حتى دخل مكة أخيرًا، وحدثت ردة شديدة بعد وفاته قامت بسببها حروب الردّة الشهيرة بقيادة خليفته الأول " أبو بكر" الذي غزاهم بأحد عشر لواء على رأسها خالد بن الوليد وتم إخماد التمرّد بقوة السيف.

24- عَكَسَ كلّ من موسى والمسيح مجد الله على وجهيهما؛ فعندما نزل موسي من الجبل بعد وجوده في الحضرة الإلهيّة أربعين نهارًا وأربعين ليلة صار جلد وجهه يلمع " فَنَظَرَ هَارُونُ وَجَمِيعُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مُوسَى وَإِذَا جِلْدُ وَجْهِهِ يَلْمَعُ فَخَافُوا أَنْ يَقْتَرِبُوا إِلَيْهِ " (خروج34/30). والمسيح تجلّى على الجبل وكشف عن مجده لتلاميذ: " وَتَغَيَّرَتْ هَيْئَتُهُ قُدَّامَهُمْ وَأَضَاءَ وَجْهُهُ كَالشَّمْسِ وَصَارَتْ ثِيَابُهُ بَيْضَاءَ كَالنُّورِ "(متي17/2).

25- جاء كل من موسى والمسيح مكملاً بعضهما لبعض، فموسى أعطى الناموس والمسيح أكمله وتمّمه في ذاته وأعطى لنا النعمة والحق " لأَنَّ النَّامُوسَ بِمُوسَى أُعْطِيَ أَمَّا النِّعْمَةُ وَالْحَقُّ فَبِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ صَارَا " (يوحنا1/17).

26- كان موسى شفيعًا لشعبه أمام الله وقد قدّم نفسه لله ليفتدي شعبه " فَرَجَعَ مُوسَى إِلَى الرَّبِّ وَقَالَ: " آهِ قَدْ أَخْطَأَ هَذَا الشَّعْبُ خَطِيَّةً عَظِيمَةً وَصَنَعُوا لأَنْفُسِهِمْ آلِهَةً مِنْ ذَهَبٍ. وَالآنَ إِنْ غَفَرْتَ خَطِيَّتَهُمْ - وَإِلاَّ فَامْحُنِي مِنْ كِتَابِكَ الَّذِي كَتَبْتَ" (خروج32/31و32)، 

وجاء المسيح كالشفيع الوحيد والوسيط الوحيد بين الله والناس " إِنْ أَخْطَأَ أَحَدُكُمْ، فَلَنَا عِنْدَ الآبِ شَفِيعٌ هُوَ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ الْبَارُّ. فَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لِخَطَايَانَا، لاَ لِخَطَايَانَا فَقَطْ، بَلْ لِخَطَايَا الْعَالَمِ كُلِّهِ " (1يوحنا2/1و2).

27- عمل الله على يدي موسى عشرات المعجزات العظيمة أمام شعبه وأمام فرعون والمصريين مثل عبور البحر، كما عمل المسيح مئات بل آلاف المعجزات بلا حد ولا حصر أمام جموع الشعب وأمام تلاميذه، ويذكر منها القرآن خلق طير من طين ومعرفة الغيب وشفاء للمرضى وإقامة الموتي وتفتيح لأعين العميان بما فيهم المولودين بدون أعين وتطهير للبرص وإنزال مائدة من السماء لتلاميذه.

28- وقد أمر الله موسى أن يصنع الفصح الأول وختم المسيح هذا الفصح وأسّس الفصح الأخير مع تلاميذه وأما نبي المسلمين فلم يعرف الفصح. كما قدّم المسيح نفسه عنّا كذبيحة فصح " لأَنَّ فِصْحَنَا أَيْضاً اَلْمَسِيحَ قَدْ ذُبِحَ لأَجْلِنَا " (1كورونثوس5/7).

29- يرنم السمائيّون ترنيمة واحدة لموسى والمسيح " وَهُمْ يُرَتِّلُونَ تَرْنِيمَةَ مُوسَى عَبْدِ اَللهِ وَتَرْنِيمَةَ اَلْحَمَلِ قَائِلِينَ: عَظِيمَةٌ وَعَجِيبَةٌ هِيَ أَعْمَالُكَ أَيُّهَا اَلرَّبُّ اَلإِلَهُ اَلْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. عَادِلَةٌ وَحَقٌّ هِيَ طُرُقُكَ يَا مَلِكَ اَلْقِدِّيسِينَ." (رؤيا15/3).

30- تميّز موسى النبي بالحلم الشديد مع شعبه " وَأَمَّا الرَّجُلُ مُوسَى فَكَانَ حَلِيماً جِدّاً أَكْثَرَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ الذِينَ عَلى وَجْهِ الأَرْضِ "(عدد12/3). وكان المسيح أيضًا كما قال عن نفسه " وَتَعَلَّمُوا مِنِّي لأَنِّي وَدِيعٌ وَمُتَوَاضِعُ اَلْقَلْبِ فَتَجِدُوا رَاحَةً لِنُفُوسِكُمْ "(متي11/29).


و ايضا يصدق علي هذا العهد الجديد و "يبصم بالعشرة" انه هو السيد المسيح الذي تم التنبؤ عنه

"وَجَدْنَا الَّذِي كَتَبَ عَنْهُ مُوسَى فِي النَّامُوسِ وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ:يَسُوعَ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ الَّذِي مِنَ النَّاصِرَةِ "(يوحنا1/45). كما أكّد ذلك الربّ يسوع المسيح نفسه الذي قال لليهود " لأَنَّكُمْ لَوْ كُنْتُمْ تُصَدِّقُونَ مُوسَى لَكُنْتُمْ تُصَدِّقُونَنِي لأَنَّهُ هُوَ كَتَبَ عَنِّي "(يوحنا5/46

 وَأَمَّا اللهُ فَمَا سَبَقَ وَأَنْبَأَ بِهِ بِأَفْوَاهِ جَمِيعِ أَنْبِيَائِهِ أَنْ يَتَأَلَّمَ الْمَسِيحُ قَدْ تَمَّمَهُ هَكَذَا. فَتُوبُوا وَارْجِعُوا لِتُمْحَى خَطَايَاكُمْ لِكَيْ تَأْتِيَ أَوْقَاتُ الْفَرَجِ مِنْ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ. وَيُرْسِلَ يَسُوعَ اَلْمَسِيحَ اَلْمُبَشَّرَ بِهِ لَكُمْ قَبْلُ. الَّذِي يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ اَلسَّمَاءَ تَقْبَلُهُ إِلَى أَزْمِنَةِ رَدِّ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ اَلَّتِي تَكَلَّمَ عَنْهَا اَللهُ بِفَمِ جَمِيعِ أَنْبِيَائِهِ اَلْقِدِّيسِينَ مُنْذُ اَلدَّهْرِ. فَإِنَّ مُوسَى قَالَ لِلآبَاءِ: إِنَّ نَبِيّاً مِثْلِي سَيُقِيمُ لَكُمُ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمْ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكُمْ. لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ فِي كُلِّ مَا يُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ. وَيَكُونُ أَنَّ كُلَّ نَفْسٍ لاَ تَسْمَعُ لِذَلِكَ النَّبِيِّ تُبَادُ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ. وَجَمِيعُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ أَيْضاً مِنْ صَمُوئِيلَ فَمَا بَعْدَهُ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ تَكَلَّمُوا سَبَقُوا وَأَنْبَأُوا بِهَذِهِ الأَيَّامِ. أَنْتُمْ أَبْنَاءُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالْعَهْدِ الَّذِي عَاهَدَ بِهِ اللهُ آبَاءَنَا قَائِلاً لإِبْراهِيمَ: وَبِنَسْلِكَ تَتَبَارَكُ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ. إِلَيْكُمْ أَوَّلاً إِذْ أَقَامَ اللهُ فَتَاهُ يَسُوعَ أَرْسَلَهُ يُبَارِكُكُمْ بِرَدِّ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ شُرُورِهِ " (أعمال3/18-26).(13). 

وهذا تأكيد مطلق علي أنّ المقصود فى هذه النبوّة هو المسيح وليس أحد غيره. 

بل اليهود انفسهم صدقوا علي ذلك علي ان يسوع المسيح هو النبي المنتظر
 و اليهود كانوا يعرفون هذه النبوّة، التي نحن بصددها، والتي تنبأ بها موسى النبي، وكانوا ينتظرون هذا النبي، وعندما يقول لهم المسيح " موسي كتب عنّي " يدركون علي الفور أنّه يشير إليها، بدليل أنّه عندما أشبع الجموع بخمسة خبزات وسمكتين قالوا " إِنَّ هَذَا هُوَ بِالْحَقِيقَةِ اَلنَّبِيُّ الآتِي إِلَى اَلْعَالَمِ! " (يوحنا6/14).




=====================================================



			أ ) هذا الاسم "بارقليط" يوناني. وتفسيره باللغة العربية أحمد أو محمد أو محمود. وقال المهتدي عبد الأحد داود: ومن المدهش أن الاسم الفريد الذي لم يعط لأحد من قبل كان محجوزاً بصورة معجزة لأشهر رسل الله وأجدرهم بالثناء، ونحن لا نجد أبداً أي يوناني كان يحمل اسم "برقليطس" ولا أي عربي كان يحمل اسم أحمد.
ب) قال المهتدي عبد الأحد داود موضحاً هذا التطابق: (إن التنزيل القرآني القائل بأن عيسى ابن مريم أعلن لبني إسرائيل أنه كان "مبشراً برسول يأتي من بعدي اسمه أحمد" – واحد من أقوى البراهين على أن محمداً كان حقيقة نبياً، وأن القرآن تنزيل إلهي فعلاً، إذ لم يكن في وسعه أبداً أن يعرف أن كلمة البارقليط كانت تعني أحمد إلا من خلال الوحي والتنزيل الإلهي، وحجة القرآن قاطعة ونهائية، لأن الدلالة الحرفية للاسم اليوناني تعادل بالدقة ودون شك كلمتي "أحمد" و "محمد" صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ج ) أن اسم البارقليط لفظة يونانية يجتمع من معانيها في القواميس المعزي، والناصر، والمنذر، والداعي. وإذا ترجمت حرفاً بحرف إلى اللغة العربية صارت بمعنى "الداعي" وهو من أسمائه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقد وصف في القرآن الكريم بمثل ذلك في قوله تعالى: (يا أيها النبي إنا أرسلناك شاهداً ومبشراً ونذيراً. وداعياً إلى الله بإذنه) وقد فهم أوائل النصارى أن هذه اللفظة إنما تعني الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مين المهتدي عبد الاحد داود ده يا مريم ؟ "يا خبيثة" :t33:    :Love_Mailbox: 
القس المسيحي الذي اسلم ؟
صاحب كتاب (محمد في الكتاب المقدس) الذي يحاول فيه بلا فائدة لاثبات ان محمد هو الشيلوة المذكور في العهد القديم !!

عموما مع احترامي الكامل له فهو انسان اختار بارادته !!

الرد علي الحاج المهتدي عبد الاحد في شبهة البارقليط :

1. خطأ في تهجئة كلمة بارقليط

يؤمن المسيحيون أن كلمة (بارقليط) (في اليونانية Paracletos) تشير إلى روح الله القدوس الذي يسكن في كل مؤمن ليعينه لينتصر على الخطية وهو بالطبع ليس الملاك جبريل ولكن علماء المسلمين قالوا إن هذه نبوَّة خاصة بمحمد، لأن سورة الصف 61:6 تقول: (وَإِذْ قَالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ مُصَدِّقاً لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَمُبَشِّراً بِرَسُولٍ يَأْتِي مِنْ بَعْدِي اسْمُهُ أَحْمَدُ فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ قَالُوا هَذَا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ)



والاسم أحمد (الأكثر حمداً) ومحمد (المحمود) يجيئان من نفس جذر كلمة (حمد) ولذلك يعتقد المسلمون أن هذه نبوة قالها المسيح عن مجيء محمد وقاموا بدراسات مفصَّلة في هذا عبر السنين وقال عبد الله يوسف علي (مترجم القرآن إلى الإنكليزية) تعليقاً على سورة الصف 6 (أحمد أو محمد، أي المحمود هي ترجمة تقريبية للكلمة اليونانية Paraclytos . وفي إنجيل يوحنا الحالي 14:16 و15:26 و16:7 نجد كلمة (المعزي) ترجمة لكلمة Paracletos ويعتقد علماؤنا أن كلمة Paracletos قراءة محرّفة لكلمة Paraclytos أن في كلمات المسيح الأصلية نبوَّة بالإسم عن نبينا أحمد)



ولنا على هذا ثلاثة تعليقات:

1-معروف أن التشكيل في اللغة اليونانية يجيء كجزءٍ من كتابة الكلمة نفسها، فليس في اليونانية فتحة وكسرة، وعليه فإن تغيير كلمة Paraclytos لتصبح Paracletos يعني تغيير ثلاثة حروف موجودة في أصل الكلمة.


2-لا يوجد أي برهان على حدوث تغيير في القراءة الأصلية، فكل مخطوطة عندنا لإنجيل يوحنا، من أقدم مخطوطة ترجع إلى عام 200م وإلى يومنا هذا نجد القراءة Paracletos. وإذا تأملت صورة 7 (وهي للبردية P وتعود إلى عام 200م) سترى يوحنا 14:9-26 وقد جاءت الكلمة الأخيرة في الصفحة باليونانية Paracletos (وهي من آية 26) أما آية 16 فقد تلفت جزئياً، ولكن في منتصف السطر (وقد أشرنا إلى ذلك بسهمين) ترى Paracl. ففي الحالة الأولى ترى الكلمة كاملة وفي الحالة الثانية ترى حرفين من الثلاثة يبرهنان صحة القراءة الحالية.


3-لقد ذكر هوميروس (الشاعر الإغريقي القديم) كلمة Paraclytos (ومعناها مشهور أو معروف) في كتابه الإلياذة والأوديسا باليونانية الفصحي في القرن العاشر ق م ولكن هذه الكلمة لم ترد أبداً بأي صورة من الصور في العهد الجديد، ولا في ترجمة التوراة لليونانية المعروفة بالسبعينية وعليه فلا يوجد أي برهان لغوي أو نصّي يساند القراءة Paraclytos.

ثم

الحقيقة أن كلمة (بارقليط) تعني الشخص الذي يمكن استدعاؤه لتقديم العون، سواء ليدافع عنك أو ليتبنَّى قضيتك ويجيء المعزي إليك وقت الحزن إنه الشفيع، والمحامي، والناصح، والمشجع، والمعزي ولا توجد كلمة واحدة في العربية أو الإنكليزية أو الفرنسية تحمل كل المعاني التي تحملها كلمة (بارقليط) لذلك نحتاج للرجوع إلى القرينة التي وردت فيها كلمة (بارقليط) لنفهم.

ومن قرينة يوحنا 14:18 ندرك أن البارقليط يجيء لليتيم ليعزّيه ويشد إزره ومن قرينة 1 يوحنا 2:1 (إن أخطأ أحد فلنا بارقليط عند الآب) ندرك أن المعنى المقصود هو أن لنا شفيعاً عند الآب ولقد جاءت كلمة Paraclete خمس مرات في العهد الجديد، ولكن تصريفاً منها وهو كلمة Paraklesis جاء 29 مرة، تُرجم في 20 مرة منها بكلمة (معزي) أما الفعل وهو Parakaleo فمعناه يرجو، وينادي، ويعزي، ويشتهي، ويشجع وقد ورد 107 مرة، تُرجم في 24 مرة منها بكلمة (يعزي) وكنموذج نقرأ في 2 كورنثوس 1:3 و4 (مُبَارَكٌ اللّهُ أَبُو رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، أَبُو الرَّأْفَةِ وَإِلهُ كُلِّ تَعْزِيَةٍ، الَّذِي يُعَزِّينَا فِي كُلِّ ضِيقَتِنَا، حَتَّى نَسْتَطِيعَ أَنْ نُعَزِّيَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي كُلِّ ضِيقَةٍ بِالتَّعْزِيَةِ الَّتِي نَتَعَزَّى نَحْنُ بِهَا مِنَ اللّهِ)

وفي هاتين الآيتين تجيء (بارقليط) خمس مرات، تتطلب القرينة في كل مرة منها أن نترجمها تعزية، ويعزينا، ونعزّي، ونتعزّى وهكذا يتضح أن تخطئة د بوكاي لترجمة كلمة (بارقليط) بكلمة (معزي) هي تخطئة لا مكان لها من الصواب.

ثم

هل المعزي بشر ام روح ؟ ما كنه هذا البارقليط ؟ ابشر هو ؟ ام روح ؟

(إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي (المسيح) فَاحْفَظُوا وَصَايَايَ،16وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الْآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّياً آخَرَ لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الْأَبَدِ،17رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لَا يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ، لِأَنَّهُ لَا يَرَاهُ وَلَا يَعْرِفُهُ، وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لِأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ 18لَا أَتْرُكُكُمْ يَتَامَى إِنِّي آتِي إِلَيْكُمْ)

المعزي = روح


26(وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي، الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ، الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الْآبُ بِاسْمِي، فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ)

المعزي = الروح القدس

13(وَأَمَّا مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ، رُوحُ الْحَقِّ، فَهُوَ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ، لِأَنَّهُ لَا يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ، بَلْ كُلُّ مَا يَسْمَعُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ، وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأُمُورٍ آتِيَةٍ 14ذَاكَ يُمَجِّدُنِي، لِأَنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ 15كُلُّ مَا لِلْآبِ هُوَ لِي لِهذَا قُلْتُ إِنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ).

المسيح يقول ان المعزي يأخذ مما للمسيح عند الاب .... فهل يعترف محمد بالمسيح علي انه ابن الله ؟؟؟

(لِأَنَّهُ لَا يَرَاهُ (العالم لا يرى البارقليط) وَلَا يَعْرِفُهُ

هل لم يري العالم محمد ؟؟

ثم

(وَفِيمَا هُوَ مُجْتَمِعٌ مَعَهُمْ أَوْصَاهُمْ أَنْ لَا يَبْرَحُوا مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ، بَلْ يَنْتَظِرُوا (مَوْعِدَ الْآبِ الَّذِي سَمِعْتُمُوهُ مِنِّي) لِأَنَّ يُوحَنَّا عَمَّدَ بِالْمَاءِ، وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَسَتَتَعَمَّدُونَ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ) (أعمال 1:4 و5)

واضح من هذه الآيات أن البارقليط، الروح القدس، روح الحق، سيكون في التلاميذ الأحد عشر في ذات الوقت، وكان عليهم أن يبقوا في أورشليم إلى أن يحل عليهم أثناء حياتهم، ثم يمنحهم القوة أينما كرزوا بالمسيح، سواء تمت الكرازة بتوما في الهند أو ببطرس في روما.

الروح القدس كائن روحي

الكائن الذي يكون في التلاميذ الأحد عشر وفي كل مؤمن بالمسيح في الوقت نفسه، هو كائن روحي، ولا يمكن أن يكون موسى الذي جاء قبل هذا الوعد، ولا أن يكون بطرس الذي سمع الوعد، كما أنه لا يمكن أن يكون محمداً 

هل كان محمد مع بطرس وهو يعظ في أورشليم؟ وهل كان مع أيٍ من التلاميذ ليذكّره بكل ما قاله المسيح؟ وهل يمكن أن يُقال عن محمد إن المسيح هو الذي أرسله، أو إن العالم لا يراه، أو إنه يمكث مع التلاميذ إلى الأبد؟

الإجابة إذاً: لا!



ثم نرجع للمخطوطات

 المسألة الأثرية إن المخطوطات الكبري التي ينقلون عنها الإنجيل، والموجودة في المتاحف الشهيرة، هي من القرن الرابع الميلادي، قبل القرآن بمئتي سنة ونيف . وكل المخطوطات قرأت الفارقليط ، البارقليطس أي المعين - وبعضهم ترجم : المعزي، المحامي، المدافع - ولم يقرأ مخطوط علي الإطلاق" برقليطس" أي محمود الصفات، أحمد الأفعال، كثير الحمد. لكن في نقل الكلمة اليونانية بحرفها إلي العربية "برقليطس" ضاعت  القراءة اليونانية الصحيحة، وجاز تحريف المعني إلي "أحمد" فقولوا الإنجيل ما لم يقل وقد حاول تقويم التحريف الذين قرأوا "فارقليط" القريب في مخرجه من مطلع الحرف اليوناني. فليس في الحرف اليوناني الصحيح، الثابت في جميع المخطوطات، من أثر لقراءة تعني  "أحمد"


و نرجع لوصف البارقليط تاااااني من تفسير تاني !!!!!! يمكن المعلومة توصل

المسألة الموضوعية كذلك ليس في أوصاف الفارقليط، في الإنجيل، ما يصح أن ينطبق علي مخلوق: فكيف يطبقونه علي بشر رسول ؟ 

في حديث أول، قال يسوع : "وأنا أسأل الآب فيعطيكم فارقليط آخر، ليقيم معكم إلي الأبد، روح الحق، الذي لا يستطيع العالم أن يراه، ولا يعرفه. أما أنتم فتعرفونه، لأنه يقيم معكم، ويكون فيكم" (يوحنا 14 : 16 - 17). تلك الأوصاف تدل علي إلهية الفارقليط . الفارقليط يقيم مع تلاميذ المسيح إلي الأبد - وليس هذا في قدرة مخلوق. والفارقليط هو "روح الحق" أي روح الله. وهو أيضاً "روح المسيح لأن المسيح وصف نفسه "الحق" (يوحنا 13 : 6) - فهو روح الله وروح الحق ومن الكفر نسبة هذه المصدرية إلي مخلوق. الفارقليط يتمتع بطريقة وجود الله في كونه وعالمه لوجود خفي، لذلك "لا يستطيع العالم أن يراه" ومن الكفر نسبة تلك الصفة إلي بشر. والفارقليط يتمتع بسعة الله، وروحانيته، في إقامته بنفوس المؤمنين "يقيم معكم، ويكون فيكم" - ومن الكفر إسناد هذه الصفة لمخلوق. فكيف يكون الروح القدس، الفارقليط، النبي "أحمد" ؟ او أي بشر رسول ؟ أو أي مخلوق ؟

ومن ناحية أخري، فإن الفارقليط، الروح القدس، يبعث إلي الحواريين الذين يخاطبهم المسيح، مسلياً لهم في رفعه عنهم إلي السماء فكيف يكون الفارقليط "أحمد" الآتي بعد ستماية سنة للعرب ؟ !. فكل القرائن اللفظية والمعنوية تدل علي أن الفارقليط لا يمكن أن يكون بشراً ولا مخلوقاً وصفاته الإلهية وخلوده وعمله في المسيحيين "إلي الأبد"، براهين ساطعة علي إلهيته

في حديث ثان، يقول يسوع : "قلت لكم هذه الأشياء وأنا مقيم معكم والفارقليط، الروح القدس، الذي سيرسله الآب بإسمي، فهو الذي يعلمكم كل شئ، ويذكركم بجميع ما قلت لكم (يوحنا 14 : 25 – 26). هنا يسمي الفارقليط، باسمه المتواتر "الروح القدس" لاحظ التعبير  المطلق، علي العلمية فهو "الروح" علي الإطلاق - وهذه صفة إلهية، وصفة "القدس" تنزيه له عن المخلوق، لأن "القدس" في لغة التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن كناية عن الله، بصفة التجريد والتنزيه ولاحظ الفرق العظيم مع التعبير القرآني، "روح القدس"، مرادفاً لجبريل، فهنا إضافة للتشريف، لا للمصدرية إنها تسمية، ما بين الإنجيل والقرآن، علي طريقة المشاكلة، لا علي طريق المقابلة وبما أن "روح القدس" هو جبريل في القرآن، فقد كفر بمحمد نفسه من جعل محمداً الملاك جبريل، روح القدس، الفارقليط . هذا في ذات الفارقليط وفي صفاته يقول : 

إن الفارقليط يرسله الله باسم المسيح - فهل أرسل "أحمد" باسم المسيح ؟

إن الفارقليط يعلم الحواريين كل شئ - فهل تخطي "أحمد" الزمن وظهر للحواريين "يذكرهم جميع ما قاله المسيح لهم" ؟

والفارقليط يعلم رسل المسيح "كل شئ" هذا هو العلم الرباني وسعته الإلهية - فهل ينطبق هذا علي بشر ؟ أم لا مخلوق ؟

فذات الفارقليط وصفاته تمنع من أن يكون "أحمد" الرسول البشر . إن مصدر الفارقليط الإلهي، وعمله الإلهي، أسمي من المخلوق، ورسالته تتمة لرسالة المسيح، وهي مخصصة برسل المسيح والمسيحية.

في حديث ثالث قال : "ومتي جاء الفارقليط، الذي أرسله إليكم من لدن الآب، روح الحق، الذي ينبثق من الآب، فهو يشهد لي، وأنتم أيضاً تشهدون، بما أنكم معي منذ الابتداء" (يوحنا 15 : 26) . هذه الآية تعلن مباشرة إلهية الفارقليط أنه "ينبثق من الآب" أي من ذات الآب والتعبير "ينبثق" ينفي الصدور بالخلق . فهو "روح الحق"، يصدر من ذات الآب، في ذات الآب، لذات الآب . وبما أن "الحق" هو أيضاً المسيح نفسه، فصفته "روح الحق" تدل علي صدوره أيضاً من المسيح، بصفة كونه "الحق" مع الله، أي كلمة الله .ودليل صلته المصدرية بالمسيح، كلمة الله، كون المسيح هو الذي يرسله من لدن الآب "أرسله إليكم من لدن الأب".

فالفارقليط، روح الحق، الذي ينبثق من الآب، هو روح الله الآب، والمسيح الكلمة، في آن واحد فمن الكفر نسبته إلي مخلوق. ورسالته هي الشهادة، مع الحواريين، للمسيح فهل كان "أحمد" يشهد مع الحواريين في زمنهم للمسيح ؟

في حديث رابع يقول "إني أقول لكم الحق إن في إنطلاقي لخيراً لكم، فإن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم الفارقليط، وأما متي انطلقت، فإني أرسله إليكم ومتي جاء فهو يفحم العالم علي الخطيئة، وعلي البر وعلي الدينونة فعلي الخطيئة لأنهم لم يؤمنوا بي وعلي البر، لأني منطلق إلي الآب ولا تروني من بعد وعلي الدينونة، لأن زعيم هذا العالم قد دين (يوحنا 16 : 7 - 11) . يسلي المسيح حواريه ببعثه الفارقليط إليهم، ويربط بين رفعه إلي السماء، وبين بعثه الروح الفارقليط فهل من رابط شخصي أو زماني أو مكاني أو حياتي أو رسولي بين رفع المسيح وبعثه محمد ؟ وهل يصح أن ينطبق ذلك علي "أحمد" بعد مئات السنين ؟. ورسالة الفارقليط، "الذي لا يستطيع العالم أن يراه، هي رسالة روحية، فلا يصح بحال أن تنسب إلي "أحمد" ورسالة الفارقليط هي تتمة متلاصقة لرسالة المسيح، وليست هكذا بعثه أحمد.

ورسالة الفارقليط هي الشهادة للمسيح وحده فهو يفحم العالم علي خطيئته لأنه لم يؤمن بالمسيح، ويفحم العالم بصحة الإيمان بالمسيح، وإن رفع إلي السماء، ويفحم العالم بنصر المسيح علي إبليس، زعيم هذا العالم، الذي رفع المسيح سلطان إبليس عنه وهذه رسالة لا يمكن أن يقوم بها "أحمد" ولا أي رسول بشر !

في حديث خامس يقول أخيراً "وعندي أيضاً أشياء كثيرة أقولها لكم، غير أنكم لا تطيقون حملها الآن ولكن متي جاء هو، روح الحق، فإنه يرشدكم إلي الحقيقة كلها فإنه لا يتكلم من عند نفسه، بل يتكلم بما يسمع، ويخبركم بما يأتي إنه سيمجدني لأنه يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم جميع ما هو للآب هو لي من أجل هذا قلت لكم إنه يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم" (يوحنا 16 : 12 - 15). علم الفارقليط إلهي فهو يرشد رسل المسيح "إلي الحقيقة كلها" "ويخبرهم بما يأتي" - فهل يستطيع هذا "أحمد" مع حورايي المسيح ؟ وهو لا يعلم الغيب . علم الفارقليط إلهي أيضاً في مصدره ومصدره هو العلم الإلهي الواحد بين الله الآب والمسيح كلمته، "فجميع ما للآب هو لي، من أجل هذا قلت لكم، إنه يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم" - فهل يستمد "أحمد" علمه، ما يستمد ذاته، من الله الآب نفسه، ومن كلمته ذاته؟ . وعمل الفارقليط الإلهي يتم مع صحابة المسيح أنفسهم  : فهل كان "أحمد" فوق الزمان والمكان، مع صحابة المسيح ؟

وفصل الخطاب أن ذات الفارقليط، الروح القدس، إلهية، وصفاته إلهية، وأفعاله إلهية تلك هي شهادة النصوص الخمسة في الفارقليط أليس من الكفر القول بأن الفارقليط في الإنجيل هو "أحمد" ؟


======================================



			ريموند لا خلاف عند أي عاقل ومتأمل منصف أن جبال فاران هي جبال مكة ، لا يمكن أن تكون فاران إلا مكة ؛ لأنه لم يظهر أحد -لا في بني إسرائيل ولا في بني إسماعيل- مصدقاً لما بين يديه من الكتاب، إلا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مش فاهم قصدك ايه ؟؟؟؟؟




			ثم قال شيخ الإسلام : "قلنا: أليس في التوراة أن إبراهيم أسكن هاجر وإسماعيل فاران ؟! وقلنا: دلونا على الموضع الذي استعلن الله منه واسمه فاران ".
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


حندلك يا سيدي علي موضوع فاران "بس يا مريم هو مين الكاتب؟ ابن تيمية؟ اصلي مش لا قي غير اسم "شيخ الاسلام" فقط !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




			القضية الأولى أن نقول: إن الله ذكر في التوراة أنه سبحانه وتعالى قال لإبراهيم: اذهب وأسكن هاجر وابنها إسماعيل في برية فاران ، والقصة موجودة بكاملها، مع ذكر نبع الماء من تحت أقدام إسماعيل، بما يشبه إلى حد كبير ما في صحيح البخاري من حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما، وشيخ الإسلام رحمه الله سيؤكد ذلك، ولكن هذا كلام ابن قتيبة ، والنص الذي ذكره شيخ الإسلام وابن قتيبة موجود إلى اليوم في التوراة.

والقضية الثانية: من أين استعلن الرب إذا لم يكن من مكة ، ولم يظهر كتاب أو رسول من غيرها؟!

قال شيخ الإسلام : "وقلنا: دلونا على الموضع الذي استعلن منه واسمه فاران ، والنبي الذي أنزل عليه كتاباً بعد المسيح؛ أوليس (استعلن) و (علن) وهما بمعنى واحد؟ وهو ما ظهر وانكشف. فهل تعلمون ديناً ظهر ظهور الإسلام وفشا في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها فُشُوَّه؟! 

وقال أبو هاشم بن ظفر : ساعير جبل بـالشام ، منه ظهرت نبوة المسيح. قلت: وبجانب بيت لحم القرية التي ولد فيها المسيح، قرية تسمى إلى اليوم ساعير ، ولها جبال تسمى ساعير . 

وفي التوراة: أن نسل العيص كانوا سكاناً بـساعير ، وأمر الله موسى ألا يؤذيهم، وعلى هذا فيكون ذكر الجبال الثلاثة حقاً، جبل حراء الذي ليس حول مكة جبل أعلى منه، ومنه كان نزول أول الوحي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وحوله من الجبال جبال كثيرة، حتى قد قيل: إن بـمكة اثني عشر ألف جبل، وذلك المكان يسمى فاران إلى هذا اليوم، وفيه كان ابتداء نزول القرآن، والبرية التي بين مكة وطور سينا تسمى برية فاران ، ولا يمكن أحداً أن يدعي أنه -بعد المسيح- نزل كتاب في شيء من تلك الأرض ولا بعث نبي".

يقول شيخ الإسلام : فاران إلى الآن تطلق على جبال مكة وبالذات جبل حراء ، فهذه الجبال التي يقال: إنها اثنا عشر ألف جبل، و (75%) من مباني مكة مبنية على الجبال؛ فهي من أكثر مدن العالم صعوبة في التضاريس، فالجبال فيها كثيرة جداً، فتكون فاران إما اسم المنطقة كلها، أو اسم لجبل حراء .

وأمر آخر: وهو أن البرية -وهي الصحراء- الممتدة ما بين الطور إلى مكة ، هي برية فاران ؛ فسواءٌ قلنا: إن فاران هو الجبل، أو قلنا: إن فاران هي البرية، فلا يستطيع أحد أن يدعي أن نبياً أرسل بها أو أن كتاباً أنزل فيها، إلا أن يكون ذلك النبي هو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأن يكون ذلك الكتاب هو القرآن الكريم.

قال شيخ الإسلام : "فعلم أنه ليس المراد باستعلانه من جبال فاران إلا إرسال محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهو سبحانه ذكر هذا في التوراة على الترتيب الزماني، فذكر إنزال التوراة، ثم الإنجيل، ثم القرآن، وهذه الكتب نور الله وهداه". 

يقصد أن الترتيب في البشارة بين المواضع الثلاثة موافق لترتيب نزول الوحي على موسى وعيسى ومحمد عليهم الصلاة والسلام، وذلك أن الله أول ما أوحى إلى موسى عليه السلام، ثم إلى عيسى عليه السلام، ثم إلى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



طيب نبتدي نحكي قصة فاران !! علي ضوء الكتاب المقدس و كتب الجغرافيا !!!

وَهَذِهِ هِيَ البَرَكَةُ التِي بَارَكَ بِهَا مُوسَى رَجُلُ اللهِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل قَبْل مَوْتِهِ، فَقَال: " جَاءَ الرَّبُّ ( يهوه יְהוָה ) مِنْ سِينَاءَ وَأَشْرَقَ( يهوه יְהוָה ) لهُمْ مِنْ سَعِيرَ وَتَلأْلأَ( يهوه יְהוָה ) مِنْ جَبَلِ فَارَانَ وَأَتَى مِنْ رَبَوَاتِ القُدْسِ ( מֵרִבְבת קדֶשׁ - مربيبوت قودش ) وَعَنْ يَمِينِهِ نَارُ شَرِيعَةٍ لهُمْ. " (تثنية33/1و2).

مربيوت قودش !!! افتكريها كويس !!

1-سى النبي، في هذه الآيات، يذكّر بني إسرائيل بتجلّي الله لهم في رحلة الخروج من مصر إلى أرض كنعان في هذه المناطق الثلاث التي تقع جميعها في طريق هذه الرحلة، أي فيما بين مصر وفلسطين. ومن ثمّ فهي لا تمثّل نبوّة مستقبلية ولا تشكّل بركة قادمة، وإنما تذكّر بعمل الله معهم طوال رحلة الخروج التي استمرت 40سنة!! وهذا أسلوب مُعْتاد في الكتاب المقدّس يذكّر الله به شعبه مُؤَكدًا أنّه إله حيّ يتدخّل في التاريخ ويُظهر نفسه لهم، وعلى سبيل المثال يقول المرنّم " لأَنَّهُ هُوَ إِلَهُنَا وَنَحْنُ شَعْبُ مَرْعَاهُ وَغَنَمُ يَدِهِ. الْيَوْمَ إِنْ سَمِعْتُمْ صَوْتَهُ، فَلاَ تُقَسُّوا قُلُوبَكُمْ كَمَا فِي مَرِيبَةَ مِثْلَ يَوْمِ مَسَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ، حَيْثُ جَرَّبَنِي آبَاؤُكُمُ. اخْتَبَرُونِي. أَبْصَرُوا أَيْضاً فِعْلِي " (مزمور95/7-9). ومريبة في سيناء هي المكان الذي تمرّد فيه الشعب على موسى وهارون وأظهر الله مجده بأنْ أخرج لهم من الصخرة ماء " هَذَا مَاءُ مَرِيبَةَ حَيْثُ خَاصَمَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيل الرَّبَّ فَتَقَدَّسَ فِيهِمْ "(عدد20/13).

2-وعن تجلّيه من سعير تقول دبّورة النبيّة فى سفر القضاة " يَا رَبُّ بِخُرُوجِكَ مِنْ سَعِيرَ, بِصُعُودِكَ مِنْ صَحْرَاءِ أَدُومَ, الأَرْضُ ارْتَعَدَتِ. السَّمَاوَاتُ أَيْضاً قَطَرَتْ. كَذَلِكَ السُّحُبُ قَطَرَتْ مَاءً. تَزَلْزَلَتِ الْجِبَالُ مِنْ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ, وَسِينَاءُ هَذَا مِنْ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ " (قضاة5/4و5).

3-وعن موقع فاران يقول الكتاب أنها تقع على الطريق بين مصر وفلسطين، بالقرب من سعير وبجوار مصر " فَارْتَحَل بَنُو إِسْرَائِيل فِي رِحْلاتِهِمْ مِنْ بَرِّيَّةِ سِينَاءَ فَحَلتِ السَّحَابَةُ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ " (عدد10/12)، " وَسَكَنَ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ. وَأَخَذَتْ لَهُ أُمُّهُ زَوْجَةً مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ." (تكوين21/21)، " وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ ارْتَحَل الشَّعْبُ مِنْ حَضَيْرُوتَ وَنَزَلُوا فِي بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ " (عدد12/16)، أي في رحلتهم من مصر إلى كنعان،" فَأَرْسَلهُمْ مُوسَى مِنْ بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ حَسَبَ قَوْلِ الرَّبِّ. كُلُّهُمْ رِجَالٌ هُمْ رُؤَسَاءُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل "(عدد13/3)، " فَسَارُوا حَتَّى أَتُوا إِلى مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ وَكُلِّ جَمَاعَةِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل إِلى بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ إِلى قَادِشَ " (عدد13/26)، " هَذَا هُوَ الكَلامُ الذِي كَلمَ بِهِ مُوسَى جَمِيعَ إِسْرَائِيل فِي عَبْرِ الأُرْدُنِّ فِي البَرِّيَّةِ فِي العَرَبَةِ قُبَالةَ سُوفٍَ بَيْنَ فَارَانَ وَتُوفَل وَلابَانَ وَحَضَيْرُوتَ وَذِي ذَهَبٍ " (تثنية1/1)، " وَمَاتَ صَمُوئِيلُ فَاجْتَمَعَ جَمِيعُ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَنَدَبُوهُ وَدَفَنُوهُ فِي بَيْتِهِ فِي الرَّامَةِ. وَقَامَ دَاوُدُ وَنَزَلَ إِلَى بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ "(2صموئيل25/1)، " وَقَامُوا مِنْ مِدْيَانَ وَأَتُوا إِلَى فَارَانَ وَأَخَذُوا مَعَهُمْ رِجَالاً مِنْ فَارَانَ وَأَتُوا إِلَى مِصْرَ "(1ملوك11/18).

4-وجاء فى قاموس الكتاب المقدس أن فاران هى " برية واقعة إلى جنوب يهوذا (1صموئيل25/1-5) وشرق برية بئر سبع وشور (تكوين21/14و21 وقابل 25/9و12-18و28/9) بين جبل سيناء (والأصح بين حضيروت الواقعة على مسيرة أيام من سيناء) وكنعان (عدد10/12و12/16). وكانت فيها قادس (عدد 13/26) وبطمة فاران أو أيْلة (إيلات اليوم) على البحر الأحمر التي تقع غربي العقبة (تكوين14/6). كما كانت تشمل برية صين أو كانت مندمجة فيها دون حد معين يفصل بينهما (قابل عدد13/26 مع20/1). وجميع هذه المعلومات تشير إلى السهل المرتفع أو الأرض الجبلية (تثنية23/2 وحب3/3) الواقعة إلى جنوب كنعان تحيط بها من الجهات الأخرى برية شور وسلسلة الجبال المعروفة بجبل التيه ووادي العربة. وفي هذه البرية تنقل بنو إسرائيل 38 سنة. ومعظمها على ارتفاع يتراوح بين 2000 و 2500 قدم عن سطح البحر
 أنظر قاموس الكتاب المقدس والموسوعة المسيحية العريبة الإليكترونية، كلمة " فاران".

5-وجاء في دائرة المعارف الكتابية " فاران"، ومعناها " موضع المغاير"، وهي بريّة شاسعة في أقصى جنوبي فسطين، بالقرب من قادش برنيع. ويرجّح كثيرون من العلماء أنّها كانت تقع في الشمال الشرقي من شبه جزيرة سيناء. ويقول آخرون إنها هي " برّية التيه " في وسط هضبة سيناء. ويقول " بينو روتنبرج " (Rothenberg Beno) في كتابه " برّيّة الله "، إنّ " برّيّة فاران " كان الإسم القديم لكلّ شبه جزيرة سيناء في العصور الكتابية ".
 دائره المعارف الكتايبة ج 6ص1و2.

6-أين تقع سعير؟

يذكر الكتاب المقدس سعير بأنها أرض الحوريين " وَالْحُورِيِّينَ فِي جَبَلِهِمْ سَعِيرَ إِلَى بُطْمَةِ فَارَانَ الَّتِي عِنْدَ الْبَرِّيَّةِ " (تكوين14/6). وهم، الحوريين، أحد القبائل التي سكنت في محيط بحر الملح أو البحر الميت. ويقول لنا أنّها واقعة في أرض الأدوميّين التي منحها الرب لعيسو " وَأَرْسَلَ يَعْقُوبُ رُسُلاً قُدَّامَهُ إِلَى عِيسُوَ أَخِيهِ إِلَى أَرْضِ سَعِيرَ بِلاَدِ أَدُومَ " (تكوين32/3)، " فَسَكَنَ عِيسُو فِي جَبَلِ سَعِيرَ.( وَعِيسُو هُوَ أَدُومُ ) "(تكوين36/8)، " وَأَوْصِي الشَّعْبَ قَائِلاً: أَنْتُمْ مَارُّونَ بِتُخُمِ إِخْوَتِكُمْ بَنِي عِيسُو السَّاكِنِينَ فِي سَعِيرَ فَيَخَافُونَ مِنْكُمْ. فَاحْتَرِزُوا جِدّاً "(تثنية2/4)، وهي تقع في الجزء الشرقي مقابل صحراء العربة ببن البحر الميّت وإيلات علي البحر الأحمر " أَحَدَ عَشَرَ يَوْماً مِنْ حُورِيبَ عَلى طَرِيقِ جَبَلِ سَعِيرَ إِلى قَادِشَ بَرْنِيعَ " (تثنية1/2)، " ثُمَّ تَحَوَّلنَا وَارْتَحَلنَا إِلى البَرِّيَّةِ عَلى طَرِيقِ بَحْرِ سُوفَ كَمَا كَلمَنِي الرَّبُّ وَدُرْنَا بِجَبَلِ سَعِيرَ أَيَّاماً كَثِيرَةً " (تثنية2/1)، " فَعَبَرْنَا عَنْ إِخْوَتِنَا بَنِي عِيسُو السَّاكِنِينَ فِي سَعِيرَ عَلى طَرِيقِ العَرَبَةِ عَلى أَيْلةَ وَعَلى عِصْيُونَِ جَابِرَ ثُمَّ تَحَوَّلنَا وَمَرَرْنَا فِي طَرِيقِ بَرِّيَّةِ مُوآبَ " (تثنية2/8). أي أنها تقع في الجزء الشرقي من البلاد فيما يًُسمّى الآن بالأردن وهذا ينفي كونها هي فلسطين، بل الأردن، وينفي الزعم بأنّ الوحي نزل على المسيح فيها!!

إذًا فنصّ الآيات المذكورة لا يُشير لا إلى التوراة ولا الإنجيل ولا القرآن إنّما يصف، بأسلوب شعري، رحلة الخروج من مصر إلى أرض كنعان، بقيادة الله لشعبه، في الطريق من سيناء، إلي سعير، إلي فاران، إلي فلسطين، ولم يذهب الشعب في هذه الرحة مطلقًا إلى مكّة أو الحجاز، كما يذكر الكتاب أن داود " وَقَامَ دَاوُدُ وَنَزَلَ إِلَى بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ " (2صموئيل1/25؛1ملوك11/18)، ولا يذكر الكتاب مطلقًا أنّ داود غادر فلسطين إلي الحجاز!! إنما يُذَكّر نصّ الآيات، بما فعله الله مع شعب إسراثيل.

القرينة هنا تدل على أن موسى في كلامه على هذه المواضع يذكّر بني إسرائيل كيف أضاء مجد الله إلي  مسافات بعيدة عندما كانوا ضاربين خيامهم عند جبل سيناء

7-تبين لنا الخرائط الجغرافية أنّ سيناء وسعير وفاران ثلاثة جبال متجاورة واقعة في شبه جزيرة سيناء وجنوب الأردن على بعد مئات من الأميال من مكة، كما بيّنا أعلاه، وكما هو مبيّن في الخريطة التي أمامنا، فضلاً على أن الذي جاء هو الرب ( يهوه יְהוָה ) وهو اسم الله ولا يُطلق على بشر.
كما أنه لا يوجد موقع لأي مكان في الجزيرة العربية على الإطلاق يُدعى فاران، ولا يُوجد اسم فاران على أي خريطة لشبه الجزيرة العربية مطلقًا!! وإلا فليدلونا عليها!! 

و ده موقع خريطة تبين موقع فاران القديمة و هي في سيناء و ليست الحجاز !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
www.christpal.com/qawamis/kharaet/atlas/khrog.html

======================================




			هل قرأت أنت قرآن السنة و قرآن الشيعة؟؟ قبل أن تسأل هذا السؤال؟
ما الفرق بينهم إذا كنت قرأت الإثنين؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


:t33: 
عيييييييب كده !! انا مش بياع كشري !!! انتي عارفاني !!

شوفي يا مريم !! انا بتكلم في القران نفسه اللي مع السنة و القران اللي مع الشيعة..الذين اتهموا الصحابة باخفاء تلك السور المزعوم فيها ولاية علي !! النورين و الخلافة و ما الي ذلك !!

من الذي بدل ؟ السنة ام الشيعة ؟ و لماذا ؟

===================================




			أول سؤال: كيف لي أن أبيع شيء مادي بشيء معنوي؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


البيع بمعني "الاستغناء" كما فهنا ... و سيف الروح و درع البر و ترس الايمان هي اسلحتنا ...




			ثاني سؤال: ها قطعت أذنه بسيف الإيمان أم بسيف مادي؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هل صفق له المسيح ؟ ام قال له "من يأخذون بالسيف بالسيف يهلكون" ؟



			ثالث سؤال: ما هم السيفين المذكورين؟ لو بتقول واحد منهم هو سيف الإيمان الثاني سيف إيه؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا مش واحد .. هو سيف الايمان فقط .. اما لانه قالوا له : لدينا سيفان فرد و قال "يكفي" اي انه لم يقل "يكفيان" قال يكفي بمعني اسكتوا ..لانهم ليسوا علي دراية كافية بما يقول لانهم مازالوا بشر ماديين لم يفهموا ما كان يقول لهم المسيح الا بعد ان حل فيهم الروح القدس !!!



			رابع سؤال: طيب قال كفى إيه؟؟حين قالوا لدينا سيفان؟ كفى قتال..إذن السيفان حقيقيين و ليسوا معنويين..أصل مش معقول يقول لهم كفى إيمان!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا هو قال كفي .. اي اسكتوا لانكم مازلتم اطفال في الايمان لا تدركون !!



			على فكرة أنا أحترم طبعا العلماء المفسرين و لكن يجب أن يكون عندهم دليل على هذا الكلام..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الدليل موجود !!! و هو ان ليه التلاميذ لم يشتروا سيوفا كما قال لهم السيد المسيح اذا كان يقصد المعني الحرفي للسيف ؟ لماذا لم نسمع انهم دخلوا حروبا ؟ لماذا كانوا لا يحملوا اسحلة و عذل ؟




			بيعوا ثوبكم! لو قال بيعوا الدنيا ماااشي..نقول معنوي بمعنوي.....لكن ده خصص الثوب...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يعني بالعقل كده ... هو خصص الثوب ليه ؟
اولا لانهم كانوا فقراء لا يملكون الا اثوابهم ! 
ثانيا لان الانسان بدون ثوب لكن لديه ايمان افضل من انسان يرتدي اعظم ثوب و ليس لديه ايمان!




			خامس سؤال: طيب هما يعني قبل ما يقول لهم هذا الكلام لم يكن عندهم إيمان؟ كان خلص؟ و هو ماشي قالهم بيعوا ثيابكم و إشتروا إيمان تاني؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا اولا هما كانت في مرحلة طفولة الايمان ... لسه لم ينضجوا في الروح !! و السيد المسيح قالهم انه سيمشي و انه كان سيفهم و حاميهم فمن الان كل واحد سيكون له سيف لانه محتوم عليه ان يتركهم !!




			كان قال تمسكوا بسيف الإيمان
تسلحوا بالإيمان

مش بيعوا ثوبكم يا ريموند
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


المسيح قالنا بيعوا الدنيا و اشتروا الايمان !!! "لا أحد يخدم سيدين"



			مهو أنا ممكن أقول لك الإسلام أيضا حين ذكر السيف كان يقصد سيف الإيمان..
إيه رأيك؟

لا تغالط نفسك...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 لا و الله ؟ طب و الفتوحان و الغزوات و القتلي ؟؟؟؟؟ دول ايه ؟؟؟؟

انا بتكلم عن "الرعيل الاول" اي التلاميذ في مقارنة مع محمد و جيوشه ايام كان حيا !!!

الجيل الاول للدعوة !!!! عمل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

و اتحداكي في موضوع ان الاسلام فيه سيف الايمان ده !!! اتحدددددددددددددددي

==============




			لا تظنوا اني جئت لألقي سلاما على الارض.ما جئت لألقي سلاما بل سيفا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لم تكن الانقسامات هي هدف المسيح، لكنها كانت النتيجة الواقعية التي أعقبت ظهوره بين البشر, وبما أن إرادة الله الصالحة كانت تعمل في عالم مختل النظام، وكانت ضد إرادة الإنسان الشرير، فقد كانت النتيجة الحتميّة لذلك حدوث التفرقة والانقسام,

عندما آمن البعض بالمسيح رفضهم أفراد عائلتهم، فنشأ الانقسام عن ذلك, وحيثما كرز المسيحيون بأخبار إنجيله المفرحة قامت الاضطهادات ضدهم، فإن المسيح أرسلهم كحملان وسط ذئاب,

والمقصود أن من يتبع المسيح يجب أن يقف إلى جانب المسيح، وهذا يعني أنه سيعادي من يرفضون المسيح, لقد أبغض الخطاة المسيح، ولا بد أنهم يبغضون تلاميذ المسيح، فإن صاحب العين المريضة يكره النور, إنهم الذئاب الذين يريدون هلاك الغنم!

والسيف المقصود هنا هو سيف المسيح على الشيطان، أو سيف الاضطهاد من أعداء المسيح يهاجم تلاميذ المسيح

على أن أولاد الله يجدون سلام الله الكامل وسط اضطهاد الأعداء (يوحنا 14: 


اما العهد القديم

جاوبيني عالاسئلة دي 

1- لماذا اغرق الله الارض بفيضان قضي علي كل من فيها و استبقي نوح فقط مع الحيوانات ؟؟؟

2- لماذا فعل الله مل فعل في سادوم و عامورة ؟

ليه ؟؟؟ هل الله ظالم ؟؟؟

و أظن ان دول في المسيحية و الاسلام برضه !!!*


----------



## stan55 (8 يناير 2007)

Thank u raymond


----------



## Mariam80 (8 يناير 2007)

*أنا عارفة أسلوب ريموند و رده العلمي الجميل...

إنما انت يا Stan55 محدش سمع صوتك يعني بعد ما طرحت الموضوع...

عموما بدون ريموند ما كنت أجد إنسان دارس و فاهم و مثقف أتكلم معه مثله

و فعلا شكرا يا ريموند 

صحيح.....بتقول أن خبيثة يا ريموند؟؟ :cry_smile:  :ab5: 

ماشي إستنى اوريك الخبث إلي بجد :nunu0000: 


إديني شويه وقت :Flower: 

*​


----------



## Raymond (9 يناير 2007)

*



			صحيح.....بتقول أن خبيثة يا ريموند؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


 :Love_Mailbox:  و الله من باب المزاح ليس الا و انا عارف انك فهمتيها ! و لم تأخذيها باي مغزي سيء لانك عارفة قدر احترامك لدي !:Love_Mailbox: 

و انا مزحت عندما اتيتي لي بالشيخ "عبد الأحد" .. المسيحي المتأسلم او الذي اسلم ! و بصراحة بصراحة .. انا بعتبره شيخ "تايواني" ان جاز التعبير !! لانه شخص تربي علي المسيحية .. نشأ وسط المسيحية ... يحمل بداخله سنيييييييييييين مسيحية !!

لكن لا اعتراض عليه ! فكل شخص يحمل فكر !




			ماشي إستنى اوريك الخبث إلي بجد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يا ستار !! يا ستار !! 
فانا اعلم تلك اللهجة عندما تتكلمي بها !
بالراحة علينا !!!:vava:  :11:  :719fl: *


----------



## Mariam80 (9 يناير 2007)

*رد إلى ريموند*

السلام عليكم



Raymond قال:


> *
> 
> نعم انا لم اقل غير هذا ... الرب يكلم موسي النبي يخبره عن نبي اخر "السيد المسيح" !! الذي قال الله عنه لموسي "له تسمعون"
> 
> ...


----------



## stan55 (9 يناير 2007)

Mariam80 قال:


> *أنا عارفة أسلوب ريموند و رده العلمي الجميل...
> 
> إنما انت يا Stan55 محدش سمع صوتك يعني بعد ما طرحت الموضوع...
> 
> ...





اول شيء شكرا يا Mariam
 انا عندي امتحانات ,انا مشتراك مه اكثر من منتدي يعني انا كل يوم برد على واحد مش ملحق لما  اشوف ان في حدا رد عليك انا بنسحب حتى استطيع اراد على حد تاني 

وشكراااااااااااااااااااااا   أليك كثير انا بحترم رايك


----------



## Mariam80 (9 يناير 2007)

ولا يهمك المهم تنتبه لدراستك 


و ذاكر كويس يا Stan55... الله يقويك إن شاء الله ​


----------



## الحوت (9 يناير 2007)

stan55 قال:


> انا من الاردن يعني راسي من الاخر يابس فا دير بالك على حالك



*هلا هلا هلا هذا طلعنا جيران :t33: *


----------



## Raymond (10 يناير 2007)

> أنا طبعا و الحمد لله قرأت كل ما أنت كتبته لي سابقا و الحذف فقط حتى يكون حجم الرسالة مناسب.
> وعلى فكرة هناك بعض النقاط التي ذكرتها لك في الرسالات السابقة لم ترد عليها..



النقط التي لم ارد عليها كانت بخصوص حروب العهد القديم...لكني سألت عن نوح و عن سادوم و عامورة ليس لسبب عدم الرد عن اللي فات لكن لكي ابدأ معكي واحدة واحدة عن العهد القديم .. لان العهد القديم غير الجديد يا عزيزتي .... فعلشان نبدأ نفهم حروب العهد القديم دي حصلت ليه .. يلزمنا نعرف العلاقة بين الانسان و الله كانت عاملة ازاي انذاك !!!
و الا حنتكلم عن العصر الماضي بدون خلفياته ...و هذا لن يوصلنا لشيء ! و سيضللنا اكبر ضلال !!

=========================================

طيب اهم نقطة انا عايز او ضحها هي نقطة "مثلك" اي الشبه بين موسي و بين المسيح .. او محمد !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> الميلاد :
> 
> موسى ولد ولادة طبيعية من ام و اب .. و محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم نفس الشيء .. اما عيسى فولد بلا اب .. اذا محمد مشابه لموسى في الولادة .



صح ... لكن المسيح لم يكن شبها لاحد في ولادته و لا رفعه ... فموضوع الولادة و الموت نفسهما لا
 يجوز ان نأخذ بهما لانه لا يتطابقا مع احد من اهل الارض !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

ثم ان موسي متطابق مع اي شخص في الميلاد و الدفن !!!!! 
فياريت نطرح الميلاد و الوفاة جانبا !!!!!!




> النبوة :
> 
> كان موسى نبيا و محمد كان ايضا نبيا و عيسى في المسيحية هو الإله المتجسد...إذن هذا أول إختلاف ينفي كلمة "مثلك"



الذي يتنبأ يكون نبيا ... و يكون هذا قياسا صحيحا علي السيد المسيح !!! فهو تنبأ ايضا !!



> الرسالة :
> 
> موسى و محمد عليهم السلام جاءوا برسالة يحذروا بها قومهم و يبشروهم بالجنة وهذا تطابق بينهم و لكن عيسى عليه السلام في المسيحية ( ولكن الله بين محبته لنا لأنه و نحن بعد خطاة ؛ مات المسيح لأجلنا ) ( رومية 8:5 )...إذن المسيح عليه السلام هدفه هو الموت لأجل المسيحيين لتكفير الخطايا...



يقول السيد المسيح عن نفسه 
"انا هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة . من امن بي و لو مات فسيحيا"
"ما جئت ادعو ابرار بل خطاة"
يعني الرسالة لم تكن الفداء و بس .. الرسالة كانت التعريف بالطريق الي الحياة الابدية ايضا !!
و ياريت ترجعي لعظة المسيح علي الجبل مت "5 و 6"

و من ثم يكون هذا قياسا صحيحا علي السيد المسيح ايضا !!!!!!!!!!!



> نزول الرسالة:
> 
> موسى عليه السلام نزلت عليه الرسالة و كان عمره اربعين عاما تقريبا و مات عمره 63.5 و هكذا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم نزلت عليه الرسالة وهو في الاربعين من عمره و مات عمره 63.5 اما عيسى عليه السلام نزلت عليه الرسالة في الثلاثين من عمره و صلب كما تقولون في 33.5 عاما اي ليس كموسى عليه السلام .



موسي مات عمره 63 ؟؟؟؟؟؟
و نزلت عليه الرسالة و عمره 40 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يبقي عاش مع شعبه 23 سنة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

طب ازاي هما تاهوا في البرية 40 سنة و موسي كان معاهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

عزيزتي ... لا يوجد تاريخ محدد عرفه الانسان و جزم انه تاريخ وفاة موسي ... لكن غالبا هو حوالي 120 سنة !!!!

فكده هو لا يوافق محمد اطلاقا !!!!!!!!!

انا بصراحة مش عارف انتي جبتي عد السنين دي بالظبط منين ؟



> الحروب:
> 
> كان موسى بطل حرب و نصره الله على المصريين القدماء و على قبائل بدو سيناء و حارب مدنا محصنة و هزمها وقتل ملوكها كما هو مذكور في الكتاب المقدس ( تثنية 3 : 1-5 ) و محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم كان في حربه كموسى عليه السلام فقد حارب رؤساء مكة و انتصر عليهم كما حارب موسى اهل فرعون و حارب الرسول لما خرج اليهود في المدينة و انتصر عليهم كما حارب موسى لما خرج في سيناء و انتصر عليهم .. و غيرها من الحروب المتشابهة بينهم و لكن عيسى لم يحارب في حياته.. اذا محمد هنا مثل موسى عليهما السلام .



عفوا !!!

كان موسي لا يذهب لمقاتلة هؤلاء القوم ام اولئك الا بأمر من الله ! و لهدف معين هو الوصول لارض الميعاد ! 
ثم
فين نلاقي في الاسلام كله "الرب يقاتل عنكم و انتم تصمتون"  ؟ تلك الاية التي نطق بها الله علي لسان موسي في مواجهة "عماليق ؟

يعني الله كان يقودهم و في اوقات اللزوم كان يحارب عنهم ! و متي زاغوا فان الله كان يؤدبهم !

هل كان الوضع هكذا مع محمد ؟




> الشريعة :
> 
> جاء موسى بشريعة مستقلة و احكام جديدة لشعبه .. و هكذا كان محمدا صلى الله عليه و سلم جاء باحكام جديدة و مستقلة .. اما عيسى عليه السلام فلم يأتي بشريعة جديدة او احكام و لم ياتي مستقلا بل جاء داعيا الى التكميل ( بمعنى ان الاحكام الفقهية في التوراة 613 حكما ) لموسى و لم يكن مقسما و لا مشرعا ( لوقا 12 : 13-14 )



طب ارجعي للعظة علي الجبل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
و اساسا التكميل هو الاحق ! 
لان الهدم معناه الاعتراف بالفشل !
لكن التكميل معناه البدء في مرحلة و الاكمال في مرحلة !

يعني ندرب شخص مثلا علي انه يأخد بطولة الجمهورية في كمال الاجسام  ثم  نغيرله اسلوب التمرين و معدلات الاكل و الفيتامينات علشان جسمه يناسب البطولات العالمية !!!!





> ولن أتطرق لنقة المعجزات لأن الثلاث صلى الله عليهم و سلم قاموا بمعجزات..فلا يوجد تفرقة في هذه النقطة.



ماشي بس نعلق الكلام في المعجزات شوية ! علشان دي عايزة موضوع لوحده يكون لمعجزات محمد ...... و مناقشتها معجزة معجزة !!!!

========================



> (  و لم يقم بعد نبي في اسرائيل مثل موسى الذي عرفه الرب وجها لوجه)). وهذا معناه بأنه لا يخرج نبيا في بني إسرائيل مثل موسى عليه السلام. أذن فالنبي الموعود هو من ذرية إسماعيل وليس من ذرية أسرائيل




اللي كاتب الكلام ده بيحاول يضحك عليكي و يلفق المعني !!! و للاسف انتي وقعتي في الفخ !!!

انتي مش شايفة انه مكتوب في الاية " لم يقم بعد" ؟ اي ليس بعد ... يعني لسه ... اي انه سيأتي لكن بعد قليل ! لكن للحين لم يصل !!!!




> فلو كان النبي الموعود هو من بني إسرائيل لقال موسى لهم (سيقيم لكم الرب نبيا منكم ) وليس ( من إخوتكم). لذلك فأن النبي الموعود ليس هو عيسى عليه السلام, فالمسيح من ذرية بني إسرائيل بن إسحاق وليس من ذرية إخوتهم من ابناء إسماعيل, بل أن محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام هو من ذرية إخوة بني إسرائيل من إسماعيل.



حريحك عالاخر دلوقتي ! و النسخة العربية ما هي الاترجمة من الاصل العبري ! و العبرة بالاصل

و نشوف الاصل العبري بيقول ايه في سفر التثنية اصحاح 18 اية 15 


ده النص كامل

Deu 18:15 נביא מקרבך מאחיך כמני יקים לך יהוה אלהיך אליו תשׁמעון׃


ده النص مرقم بارقام للكلمات

Deu 18:15  נביא5030  מקרבך7130  מאחיך251  כמני3644  יקים6965  לך  יהוה3068  אלהיך430  אליו413  תשׁמעון׃8085  


دي الترجمة بارقام الكلمات كما هي موضحة

5030
נביא
nâbîy'
naw-bee'
; a prophet

7130
קרב
qereb
keh'-reb
 properly the nearest part, that is, the centre,


251
אח
'âch
awkh
A primitive word; a brother (used in the widest sense of literal relationship and ****phorical affinity or resemblance (like H1)): - another, brother (-ly), kindred, like, other. Compare also the proper names beginning with “Ah-” or “Ahi-”.


شايفة קרב the centre؟

دي النسخة الانجليزية !
Deu 18:15  The LORD thy God will raise up unto thee a Prophet from the midst,  of thee, of thy brethren,like unto me unto him ye shall hearken


شايفة the middest ؟

the middest = the center
انه انه من وسطهم !!!!! من وسط بني اسرائيل !!!!

و هاتيلي اشارة من الكتاب علي ان بني اسماعيل و اسرائيل أخوة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

================================================



> و السؤال هو : هل آمنت بني اسرائيل بمعجزات عيسى عليه السلام ؟؟ فلماذا يتكرر الحال مع خاتم الانبياء عليه الصلاة و السلام ؟



لا يهم اذا تم الايمان بالشخص بعد المعجزات ام لا من قومه ! لكن المهم هو يا عزيزتي المعجزات نفسها ....! يعني هل معجزات محمد تضاهي معجزات موسي ؟ ام معجزات المسيح تضاهي معجزات موسي ؟

هذا هو السؤال !


بالنسبة لمعجزات النبي انا مستعد اناقشها معاكي كلها حتي معجزة القران كما اشرت بس واحدة واحدة علشان يكون النقاش علمي ننتهي من موضوع الشبه اولا !!!

طيب يبقي كده الشبه بين السيد المسيح و موسي كالتالي !


كان موسى والمسيح من نسل إسحق ويعقوب ( إسرائيل)

اما محمد فكان من نسل اسماعيل !

تقدري تقوليلي ليه الله في العهد القديم قال انه سيكون عهده مع اسحق ؟ مع ان النبي المنتظر هو في اعتقادك جاء من نسل اسماعيل ؟؟؟





> 8- تعرّض كل من موسى والمسيح للقتل والموت في طفولتهما، موسى من قبل فرعون (خروج1/17؛2/2-10) والمسيح من قبل هيرودس (متي2/16). وقد أنقذ كل منهما بتدبير إلهي. ولم يتعرض نبي المسلمين لذلك بل تربى في كنف عمه الذي كان من أعيان قبيلته.
> 
> أيعقل ان اكون شبيها لفلان فقط لأني مثلا غرقت و انقذني احد الرجال مثلما حصل معهما؟
> 
> ...


:t33: :t33: :t33: 

لاتسخري ! عيييب !
هي مش دي الاحداث برضه ؟

مش الاتنين كان محكوم عليهم بالاعدام واحد من قبل فرعون و التاني من قبل هيرودس ؟
كل الاطفال في سن موسي كان هناك أمر بقتلهم
كل الاطفال في سن يسوع كان هناك امر بقتلهم

و مع ذلك الله تحدي الجميع و الاثنين نجوا !!!!!

قوليلي صدفة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


و مش فعلا طبقا للظروف القاسية اللي كانوا فيها الاتنين وضعوا واحد في سلة ملقي في النهر و التاني في مزود للابقار !

لان الاتنين كانوا يعيشون في وسط اهلهم ! مريم و يوسف في وسط اهلم و موسي في وسط اهله من نسل يعقوب و يوسف !!!

لكن الظروف الشديدة و الاضطهادات هي التي جعلتهم يولدوا ثم يوضعوا في تلك الاماكن التي لا تصلح !!!!!!!!!!!!




> 10- وقد حمى الله موسى في طفولته بإيمان والدته (خروج2/2و3)، " " (عبرانيّين11/23). كما حمي المسيح بإيمان وطاعة كل من العذراء ويوسف النجار لرسالة الملاك (متي2/13و14).
> 
> حماهم من ماذا؟؟؟



من القتل !!! هيرودس و فرعون !!!





> 13- موسي عبر ببني إسرائيل البحر الأحمر(خروج14/21و22)، والمسيح مشي علي الماء وجعل بطرس أيضًا يمشي علي الماء(متي14/28و29)، كما أمر الريح العاصفة والبحر الهائج بالهدوء فأطاعاه(متي8/24-27).
> 
> بطرس كمان أصبح مثلهم في هذه المعجزة....إنتى الشبة بدخول بطرس معهم



لالالا ماينفعش اللي بتقوليه !!!!

احنا بنتكلم عن السيطرة علي البحر و الريح !!!!

موسي سيطر بقدرة الله ! و المسيح أعطي لبطرس القدرة ان يمشي علي الماء !! أعطاه !!! عندما امن بقدرة المسيح ان يسيره علي الماء قدر ان يسير لكن بدون الايمان ماكان يقدر !!!




> 14- قدّم كل من موسي والمسيح الطعام للشعب بصورة إعجازيّة، موسي قدّم المنّ الذي أعطاه الله لهم في البريّة(خروج16/14-17)، والمسيح أشبع خمسة آلاف رجل غير النساء والأطفال بخمسة أرغفة وسمكتين وفاض اثنتا عشرة قفّة مملوءة من الكُسر(متي14/14-21). وفي مرة أخري أشبع فيها أكثر من أربعة آلاف بسبع خبزات وقليل من صغار السمك وفاض عنهم سبعة سلال من الكسر(متى15/33-38).
> 
> معجزات الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام مذكورة أعلاه مشابهة لما جئت به




عفوا يا عزيزتي فاحنا نتكلم عن اطعام "الاااااااف" من البشر من لاشيء !!!!!
حتي ان الجموع من اليهود كانوا يقولون "هذا هو النبي الاتي"

فهل هناك شيء مثل هذا صنعه النبي محمد ؟



> 18- كان موسي هو كليم الله لأنه كلّم الله فمًا لفم وحمل كلام الله للشعب، وكان المسيح هو كلمة الله الذي كلّمنا من خلاله " كلّمنا في ابنه "(عبرانيين1/2).
> 
> هناك فرق كبير بين كليم الله و كلمة الله....موسى كلم الله و المسيح هو الله فإعتقادكم....هذه نقطة إختلاف يا ريموند و ليست تشابه





الله يتكلم من خلال كلمته ام كلمته تتكلم لوحدها ؟؟
الله يتكلم من خلال ابنه اي كلمته اي "بنت شفته"-----> من اجل هذا نحن نقول ابن الله !!!




> ابن الله الوحيد، بلّ وكإنسان ونبي بإعلان صوت الله الآب من السماء قائلاً: " هَذَا هُوَ اِبْنِي اَلْحَبِيبُ اَلَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ "(متي3/17)، وقال القديس بطرس عنه " لأَنَّهُ أَخَذَ مِنَ اللَّهِ الآبِ كَرَامَةً وَمَجْداً، إِذْ أَقْبَلَ عَلَيْهِ صَوْتٌ كَهَذَا مِنَ الْمَجْدِ الأَسْنَى: هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي أَنَا سُرِرْتُ بِهِ "(2بطرس1/17).
> 
> ده إبن الله الوحيد يا ريموند....و تشبهه بموسى..كيف؟؟؟هل موسى إبن الله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




احنا بنشوف كيف يكلمنا الله من خلالهم !!! ماقلناش ان موسي ابن الله طبعا !!




> 25- جاء كل من موسى والمسيح مكملاً بعضهما لبعض، فموسى أعطى الناموس والمسيح أكمله وتمّمه في ذاته وأعطى لنا النعمة والحق " لأَنَّ النَّامُوسَ بِمُوسَى أُعْطِيَ أَمَّا النِّعْمَةُ وَالْحَقُّ فَبِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ صَارَا " (يوحنا1/17).
> 
> جاء موسى برسالة و جاء محمد برسالة و لم يجىء عيسى برسالة أبـــــدا بل متمم فقط عليهم الثلاثة أفضل الصلاة و السلام...هذا إثبات الشبه بين محمد و موسى عليهم السلام..






مش حقولك غير حاجة واحدة !!! 
بكرة يجيلنا نبي من عند الله يجيبلنا تشريع تااااني خااالص !!!! :t33: 
هي حكمة الله في اختلاف التشريع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



26- كان موسى شفيعًا لشعبه أمام الله وقد قدّم نفسه لله ليفتدي شعبه " فَرَجَعَ مُوسَى إِلَى الرَّبِّ وَقَالَ: " آهِ قَدْ أَخْطَأَ هَذَا الشَّعْبُ خَطِيَّةً عَظِيمَةً وَصَنَعُوا لأَنْفُسِهِمْ آلِهَةً مِنْ ذَهَبٍ. وَالآنَ إِنْ غَفَرْتَ خَطِيَّتَهُمْ - وَإِلاَّ فَامْحُنِي مِنْ كِتَابِكَ الَّذِي كَتَبْتَ" (خروج32/31و32)، 

وجاء المسيح كالشفيع الوحيد والوسيط الوحيد بين الله والناس " إِنْ أَخْطَأَ أَحَدُكُمْ، فَلَنَا عِنْدَ الآبِ شَفِيعٌ هُوَ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ الْبَارُّ. فَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لِخَطَايَانَا، لاَ لِخَطَايَانَا فَقَطْ، بَلْ لِخَطَايَا الْعَالَمِ كُلِّهِ " (1يوحنا2/1و2).

و يجىء محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم ليشفع لنا في الآخرة
وهناك فرق كبير بين شفاعة موسى و عيسى عليهم السلام...عيسى صلب يا ريموند و رفع و هو إبن الله الوحيد....لا تقارنه بأحد أبدا (هذه العقيدة المسيحية).


لالالالالا !!!! العقيدة المسيحية اللي انتي بتقولي عليها دي تحض علي مقارنة موسي بالمسيح ايه رأيك بقي ؟؟

لان موسي هو "قائد" الشعب اللي كان حيوصلهم لارض الميعاد !!
و المسيح هو "قائد" هذا العالم اللي حيوصله لارض الميعاد برضه اللي هي الملكوت!!



> 30- تميّز موسى النبي بالحلم الشديد مع شعبه " وَأَمَّا الرَّجُلُ مُوسَى فَكَانَ حَلِيماً جِدّاً أَكْثَرَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ الذِينَ عَلى وَجْهِ الأَرْضِ "(عدد12/3). وكان المسيح أيضًا كما قال عن نفسه " وَتَعَلَّمُوا مِنِّي لأَنِّي وَدِيعٌ وَمُتَوَاضِعُ اَلْقَلْبِ فَتَجِدُوا رَاحَةً لِنُفُوسِكُمْ "(متي11/29).
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ( و إن كنت فظا غليظ القلب لانفضوا من حولك) صدق الله العظيم




طيب يا مريم يا ريت توضحيلنا الخلفية التاريخية بتاعة """سبق السيف العذل""" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


==============================================================================================================================================================================

________________فاران_______________________



لقد ورد في سفر التثنية الإصحاح 33 الفقرة 2 على لسان موسى عليه السلام وهو يخاطب قومه قبل موته: (33: 2 فقال جاء الرب من سيناء و أشرق لهم من سعير وتلألأ من جبال فاران و أتى من ربوات القدس وعن يمينه نار شريعة لهم.. فأحب الشعب جميع قديسيه في يدك وهم جالسون عند قدمك يتقبلون من أقوالك). 
[/QUOTE]


النص ده مش نبؤة !!! بل هو عبارة عن مقدمة تذكر اليهود بالله الذي سيمنح البركة لاسباط اسرائيل الاثني عشر و توضح انه في خاتمة مسيرة 40 عاما في البرية ان يهوة هو اله افعال لا اقوال!

في جبل حوريب في سيناء تلألأ مجد الله عندما اعطي لموسي الوصايا العشر !!
و في برية تيمان بسيناء غضب الله علي الشعب لانهم رفضوا دخول ارض الميعاد لان اهلها عماليق كبار الحجم فالرب تدخل و عاقب الشعب و تلألأ مجد عظمته في فاران !!
اما في جبال سعير فهي الارض التي وهبها الله لعيسو حيث هزم الرب سيحون ملك الاموريين فهي تقع جنوب شرق البحر الميت فيما يعرف اليوم باسم الاردن لا فلسطين !

فالله يذكرهم بما حدث و بالاماكن التي ظهرا فيها قوته ليدافع عن شعبه ليتذكر الشعب ان الارض التي سكنها ليست بقوة سالحه انما بقدرة الله علي الاعداء !!!!!!!!


اين مواقع تلك البقع الان ؟

======فاران======
برية فاران في قادش ! و هي الواحة الرئيسية الواقعة شمال سيناء علي بعد 75 كم جنوبي شرق بئر سبع غربا .. و لا تزال الي اليوم موجودة !!!!!!


و حنشوف احنا قلنا كده علي اساس ايه !!

1-جاء في سفر التكوين 

فَمَضَتْ وَتَاهَتْ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ بِئْرِ سَبْعٍ. 15 وَلَمَّا فَرَغَ الْمَاءُ مِنَ الْقِرْبَةِ طَرَحَتِ الْوَلَدَ تَحْتَ إِحْدَى الأَشْجَارِ، 16 وَمَضَتْ وَجَلَسَتْ مُقَابِلَهُ بَعِيدًا نَحْوَ رَمْيَةِ قَوْسٍ، لأَنَّهَا قَالَتْ: «لاَ أَنْظُرُ مَوْتَ الْوَلَدِ». فَجَلَسَتْ مُقَابِلَهُ وَرَفَعَتْ صَوْتَهَا وَبَكَتْ. 17 فَسَمِعَ اللهُ صَوْتَ الْغُلاَمِ، وَنَادَى مَلاَكُ اللهِ هَاجَرَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَقَالَ لَهَا: «مَا لَكِ يَا هَاجَرُ؟ لاَ تَخَافِي، لأَنَّ اللهَ قَدْ سَمِعَ لِصَوْتِ الْغُلاَمِ حَيْثُ هُوَ. 18 قُومِي احْمِلِي الْغُلاَمَ وَشُدِّي يَدَكِ بِهِ، لأَنِّي سَأَجْعَلُهُ أُمَّةً عَظِيمَةً». 19 وَفَتَحَ اللهُ عَيْنَيْهَا فَأَبْصَرَتْ بِئْرَ مَاءٍ، فَذَهَبَتْ وَمَلأَتِ الْقِرْبَةَ مَاءً وَسَقَتِ الْغُلاَمَ. 20 وَكَانَ اللهُ مَعَ الْغُلاَمِ فَكَبِرَ، وَسَكَنَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ، وَكَانَ يَنْمُو رَامِيَ قَوْسٍ. 21 وَسَكَنَ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ، وَأَخَذَتْ لَهُ أُمُّهُ زَوْجَةً مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ


لما تكون فاران في سيناء حيكون واقعي جدا ان زوجته تكون من مصر !!
اما لو هو في الحجاز حيجيب المصرية منين ؟


2-جاء في سفر التكوين ايضا 

 جَمِيعُ هؤُلاَءِ اجْتَمَعُوا مُتَعَاهِدِينَ إِلَى عُمْقِ السِّدِّيمِ الَّذِي هُوَ بَحْرُ الْمِلْحِ. 4 اِثْنَتَيْ عَشَرَةَ سَنَةً اسْتُعْبِدُوا لِكَدَرْلَعَوْمَرَ، وَالسَّنَةَ الثَّالِثَةَ عَشَرَةَ عَصَوْا عَلَيْهِ. 5 وَفِي السَّنَةِ الرَّابِعَةَ عَشَرْةَ أَتَى كَدَرْلَعَوْمَرُ وَالْمُلُوكُ الَّذِينَ مَعَهُ وَضَرَبُوا الرَّفَائِيِّينَ فِي عَشْتَارُوثَ قَرْنَايِمَ، وَالزُّوزِيِّينَ فِي هَامَ، وَالإِيمِيِّينَ فِي شَوَى قَرْيَتَايِمَ، 6 وَالْحُورِيِّينَ فِي جَبَلِهِمْ سَعِيرَ إِلَى بُطْمَةِ فَارَانَ الَّتِي عِنْدَ الْبَرِّيَّةِ. 7 ثُمَّ رَجَعُوا وَجَاءُوا إِلَى عَيْنِ مِشْفَاطَ الَّتِي هِيَ قَادِشُ. وَضَرَبُوا كُلَّ بِلاَدِ الْعَمَالِقَةِ، وَأَيْضًا الأَمُورِيِّينَ السَّاكِنِينَ فِي حَصُّونَ تَامَارَ


هنا يتم ذكر يرية فاران بانها جزء من ارض الحوريين التي تمتد من جبل سعير شرقا حتي برية فاران غربا .
و كما يوضح النص جبال سعير تقع جنوب شرق البحر الميت حيث يتم ذكر فاران وسط ضمن المدن التي تتعرض للاعتداء



3-جاء في سفر العدد
11 وَفِي السَّنَةِ الثَّانِيَةِ فِي الشَّهْرِ الثَّانِي، فِي الْعِشْرِينَ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ، ارْتَفَعَتِ السَّحَابَةُ عَنْ مَسْكَنِ الشَّهَادَةِ. 12 فَارْتَحَلَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي رِحْلاَتِهِمْ مِنْ بَرِّيَّةِ سِينَاءَ، فَحَلَّتِ السَّحَابَةُ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ.


و علي ذلك فبرية فاران هي بين سيناء و ارض الميعاد الامر الذي يجعلها منطقة في صحراء سيناء جنوب فلسطين !



4-في سفر العدد

16 وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ ارْتَحَلَ الشَّعْبُ مِنْ حَضَيْرُوتَ وَنَزَلُوا فِي بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ.

و ايضا

أَرْسِلْ رِجَالاً لِيَتَجَسَّسُوا أَرْضَ كَنْعَانَ الَّتِي أَنَا مُعْطِيهَا لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. رَجُلاً وَاحِدًا لِكُلِّ سِبْطٍ مِنْ آبَائِهِ تُرْسِلُونَ. كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ رَئِيسٌ فِيهِمْ». 3 فَأَرْسَلَهُمْ مُوسَى مِنْ بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ حَسَبَ قَوْلِ الرَّبِّ. كُلُّهُمْ رِجَالٌ هُمْ رُؤَسَاءُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ،


 فَسَارُوا حَتَّى أَتَوْا إِلَى مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ وَكُلِّ جَمَاعَةِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، إِلَى بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ، إِلَى قَادَشَ، وَرَدُّوا إِلَيْهِمَا خَبَرًا وَإِلَى كُلِّ الْجَمَاعَةِ وَأَرَوْهُمْ ثَمَرَ الأَرْضِ. 27 وَأَخْبَرُوهُ وَقَالُوا: «قَدْ ذَهَبْنَا إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أَرْسَلْتَنَا إِلَيْهَا، وَحَقًّا إِنَّهَا تَفِيضُ لَبَنًا وَعَسَلاً، وَهذَا ثَمَرُهَا

اذن برية فاران هي علي حدود ارض كنعان و ليس بعيدة عنها !!!!!


======سعير======

بحسب سفر التكوين ان الحوريين هم من سكن سعير و الحوريين واحدة من القبائل التي سكنت في محيط البحر الميت اي بحر الملح

وَالْحُورِيِّينَ فِي جَبَلِهِمْ سَعِيرَ إِلَى بُطْمَةِ فَارَانَ الَّتِي عِنْدَ الْبَرِّيَّةِ

فَسَكَنَ عِيسُو فِي جَبَلِ سَعِيرَ. وَعِيسُو هُوَ أَدُومُ.

و في ذكر رحلة الشعب العبراني من سيناء لارض الميعاد

8 فَعَبَرْنَا عَنْ إِخْوَتِنَا بَنِي عِيسُو السَّاكِنِينَ فِي سِعِيرَ عَلَى طَرِيقِ الْعَرَبَةِ، عَلَى أَيْلَةَ، وَعَلَى عِصْيُونَِ جَابِرَ، ثُمَّ تَحَوَّلْنَا وَمَرَرْنَا فِي طَرِيقِ بَرِّيَّةِ مُوآبَ.

صحراء العربة تقع جنوب فلسطين ... جنوب صحراء النقب بين المحر الميت و ايلات علي البحر الاحمر ..
فمن هناك سلك الشعب طريقه !


و يقول الكتاب عن سعير 

31 وَهؤُلاَءِ هُمُ الْمُلُوكُ الَّذِينَ مَلَكُوا فِي أَرْضِ أَدُومَ، قَبْلَمَا مَلَكَ مَلِكٌ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. 32 مَلَكَ فِي أَدُومَ بَالَعُ بْنُ بَعُورَ، وَكَانَ اسْمُ مَدِينَتِهِ دِنْهَابَةَ. 33 وَمَاتَ بَالَعُ، فَمَلَكَ مَكَانَهُ يُوبَابُ بْنُ زَارَحَ مِنْ بُصْرَةَ. 34 وَمَاتَ يُوبَابُ، فَمَلَكَ مَكَانَهُ حُوشَامُ مِنْ أَرْضِ التَّيْمَانِيِّ. 35 وَمَاتَ حُوشَامُ، فَمَلَكَ مَكَانَهُ هَدَادُ بْنُ بَدَادَ الَّذِي كَسَّرَ مِدْيَانَ فِي بِلاَدِ مُوآبَ، وَكَانَ اسْمُ مَدِينَتِهِ عَوِيتَ. 36 وَمَاتَ هَدَادُ، فَمَلَكَ مَكَانَهُ سَمْلَةُ مِنْ مَسْرِيقَةَ. 37 وَمَاتَ سَمْلَةُ، فَمَلَكَ مَكَانَهُ شَأُولُ مِنْ رَحُوبُوتِ النَّهْرِ. 38 وَمَاتَ شَأُولُ، فَمَلَكَ مَكَانَهُ بَعْلُ حَانَانَ بْنُ عَكْبُورَ. 39 وَمَاتَ بَعْلُ حَانَانَ بْنُ عَكْبُورَ، فَمَلَكَ مَكَانَهُ هَدَارُ وَكَانَ اسْمُ مَدِينَتِهِ فَاعُوَ، وَاسْمُ امْرَأَتِهِ مَهِيطَبْئِيلُ بِنْتُ مَطْرِدَ بِنْتِ مَاءِ ذَهَبٍ.

40 وَهذِهِ أَسْمَاءُ أُمَرَاءِ عِيسُو، حَسَبَ قَبَائِلِهِمْ وَأَمَاكِنِهِمْ بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ: أَمِيرُ تِمْنَاعَ وَأَمِيرُ عَلْوَةَ وَأَمِيرُ يَتِيتَ 41 وَأَمِيرُ أُهُولِيبَامَةَ وَأَمِيرُ إَِيلَةَ وَأَمِيرُ فِينُونَ 42 وَأَمِيرُ قَنَازَ وَأَمِيرُ تَيْمَانَ وَأَمِيرُ مِبْصَارَ 43 وَأَمِيرُ مَجْدِيئِيلَ وَأَمِيرُ عِيرَامَ. هؤُلاَءِ أُمَرَاءُ أَدُومَ حَسَبَ مَسَاكِنِهِمْ فِي أَرْضِ مُلْكِهِمْ. هذَا هُوَ عِيسُو أَبُو أَدُومَ

فجبال سعير هي موجودة في ارض الادوميين و التي منحها الرب لعيسو و هي تقع في الجزء الشرقي مقابل صحراء العربة بين البحر الميت و ايلات علي البحر الاحمر ! اي انها تقع في الجزء الشرقي من الاردن الان !
الامر الذي ينتفي معه كونها فلسطين !




















======تيمان======

ارض تيمان هي قبيلة من قبائل الادوميين جنوب شرق البحر الميت

 أَلاَ أُبِيدُ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، الْحُكَمَاءَ مِنْ أَدُومَ، وَالْفَهْمَ مِنْ جَبَلِ عِيسُو؟ 9 فَيَرْتَاعُ أَبْطَالُكَ يَا تَيْمَانُ، لِكَىْ يَنْقَرِضَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْ جَبَلِ عِيسُو بِالْقَتْلِ.

واضح ان ابطال تيمان هو ابطال بنو عيسو الادوميين الذي حاربوا يعقوب !
و فيها اشارة الي انه كما ان يعقوب تمكن من الصمود في وجه اخيه عيسو "ابو الادوميين" فكذلك اليوم سيتمكن ابناء يعقوب "اسرائيل" من غلبة ابناء عيسو "الادوميين"
و جبل عيسو هو سعير في ارض ادوم اما تيمان فتعني الجنوب او الجنوبي و هي بالتأكيد لا علاقة لها ببلاد اليمن لان تيمان هي بالفعل جنوب ارض فلسطين حيث يقطن الاسرائيلين الان !







و لو جدعة اثبتي بالخرايط انهم راحوا مكة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

انا جبت دلالئل علي كللللل ماجاء به الكتاب المقدس !
اما بناء الكعبة و تلك الاشياء التي لم ترد في الكتاب المقدس فعلي من جاءوا بها ان يثبتوها هم !
==============================================================================================================================================================================



> ترس الإيمان؟؟؟  إيه ترس الإيمان ده؟



يهوة قال لابراهيم في العهد القديم : لا تخف يا ابرام انا ترس لك !!
الترس ده اداة حرب !!
و ترس الايمان كما قال لنا بولس الرسول .. هو روحي ! كسيف الايمان !
كلها معاني روحية لحرب الشيطان !!!



> انا مليش دعوة سفق و لا مسفقش..السؤال هو: هل قطع أذنه بسيف الإيمان و لا سيف حقيقي؟؟



سيف حقيقي ! لكن المسيح لم يقل له احمل سيف ! لم يقل له جدع يا بطرس ! بل قال له دع سيفك في غمده فمن يأخذون بالسيف بالسيف يهلكون ! و شفي العسكري ابو اذن مقطوعة !!

فاين التحريض علي استخدام سيف حقيقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





> لأ لم يقل "كفى"..قال "يكفي"....."كفى" تعني إسكتوا ماشي..إنما "يكفي" لا تعني هذا أأأأأبببببداااااً تعني يكفي السيفان...



انتي ماتعرفيش ان اللغات السامية فيها مثني ؟؟؟

و انه كان ممكن يقلهم يكفيان ؟؟

طب ازاي اساسا سيفين يكفوا 13 شخص ؟؟؟؟؟؟
لماذا لم يذهبوا لشراء سيوفا اكثر و ليبيعوا هدومهم و يشتروا سيوفا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



> يا ريموند الثوب مااااادي...أبيع هدومي مثلا علشان أشتري الصدق؟؟؟؟مثلا؟ طب إزاي..
> 
> طيب أنا بقولك أهوه روح بيع لبسك إلي عليك دلوقتي ده و روح إشتري الأخلاق....حترد تقولي إيه؟؟



طب يعني نلغي الكلام البلاغي من اللغة ؟ و نقول كيف تزوجت الشفة العليا الشفة السفلي و خلفوا "بنت الشفة " ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

البييييييييع بمعني التررررررررررك و ليس البيع المادي اصلا !!! لكنه مبدأ الاستغناء عن جميع الاشياء المادية و التقرب الي او شررررراااااااااااء الاشياء الروحية !!!!!!!!




> هما في طفولة الإيمان.....لسه معندهمش سيف الإيمان لأن سيف الإيمان فقط يكون مع كبار الإيمان و ليس من هم في طفولة الإيمان...
> 
> طيب: سبهم إذ فجأة....مش تدريجيا...و هم في طفولة الإيمان...وقال لهم أنا سيفكم و حسيبكم...لا سيف لكم....فبيعوا ثيابكم...و إشتروا سيف الإيمان
> 
> فهمت إنت حاجة من إلي أنا كتبته ده؟ لو فهمت إشرحلي علشان أنا مش فهمة!!



التلاميذ كانوا ناس بسطاء غير متعلمين اساسا ! و لما المسيح كان بيكلمهم بأمثال ماكانوش بيفهموا و لما كان بيكلمهم كلام روحي ماكانوش بيفهموا 
 احترزوا من خمير الفريسيين يقصد رياءهم (لوقا 12: 1)، وظنوا أنه يتكلم عن الخبز (مرقس 8: 17)

"حينما كنت معكم، كنت أحفظكم بنفسي, كنت أنا السيف الذي يحميكم, أما الآن فأنا ماضٍ لأُسلَّم إلى أيدي الخطاة، وتتم فيّ عبارة وأُحصي مع أثمة , اهتموا إذاً بأنفسكم، وجاهدوا, وما دمت سأفارقكم، فليجاهد كل منكم جهاد الروح، ويشترِ سيفاً"

كمعلم السباحة الذي يرفع يده من تحت الذين يدربهم و يقول لهم عليكم الان ان تسبحوا بأنفسكم !!!



> بسيف الإيمان..إنت زعلان ليه...بلطجة مني بأة...و إثبتلي العكس..
> حتقول في ناس ماتوا...ماتوا بسيف الإيمان...إيه المشكلة
> فتوحات و غزوات؟ كله بسيف الإيمان...أصله سيف قوي هو أقوى سيف لا يقدر عليه أحد
> 
> مش دخله دماغك صح؟؟؟؟ أصل هي هي... يبقى لا تغالط نفسك و تقول بيعوا ثوبكم و إشتروا سيف الإيمان!!!



و هو النبي محمد كان عنده "7 سيوف ايمان" ؟ و كمان مسميهم...ذو الفقار و البتار الخ !! يحارب بهم الشيطااان ؟؟!!:t33:

:Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## Mariam80 (10 يناير 2007)

*نبدأ بفاران*

*بعد إذنك يا ريموند أحب أن أجاوب على نقطة نقطة في مداخلات مختلفة حتى لا أتشتت

ما شاء الله كالعادة ردك علمي و على درجة عالية من الثقافة..فعلا أنا مبهورة بيك 

ولنبدأ بإذن الله

أولا نتكلم عن فاران بعد إذنك

يقول قاموس الكتاب المقدس في تعليقه على تيمان : (هي مكان يقع جنوب إدوم)..

ولكن ما هي إدوم ؟

يقول معجم الطرق القديمة (إنشنت تراد روتس) تحت عنوان إمبراطوريات(إمبيرز):

(إدوم بدأت من النهاية الجنوبية للبحر الميت إلى مساحات من الصحراء العربية إلى الشرق ، ومن هذا الخط امتدت إدوم لتشمل كل الأراضى جنوب البحر الأحمر والأراضي على طول الساحل الشرقي للبحر الأحمر..والجزء الجنوبي من إدوم كان عبارة عن أرض صحراوية ممتدة واشتملت إدوم على جزء من طريق البخور يمتد جنوبا إلى شيبا والتي تمثل منطقة اليمن حاليا).

وتيمان التي يقول قاموس الكتاب المقدس أنها تقع جنوب إدوم معناها فى جميع المعاجم الخاصة بأصول ومعاني الكلمات هو : الجنوب.

وإذا كانت تيمان تقع جنوب إدوم كما يقول قاموس الكتاب المقدس ، واليمن تقع جنوب إدوم كما يقول معجم الطرق القديمة ، والمعنى العبرى لتيمان واليمن هو الجنوب؛ فإن ما سنستنتجه بداهة هو أن تيمان  هي نفسها اليمن.

هذا ما قاله معجم الطرق القديمة وقاموس الكتاب المقدس ، واستنتجنا منه أن تيمان هي نفسها اليمن .. عموما فإن كل المصادر التي عثرت عليها تتحدث مباشرة عن تيمان قد أراحتنا من عناء هذا الإستنتاج !!..فماذا قالت؟!

تحكي الموسوعة اليهودية ( جويش إنسيكلوبيديا ) عن رحالة يهودي شهير فتقول :  (كارازو ديفيد صمويل رحالة يهودي ولد في سالونيكا بتركيا، وقام برحلة إلى اليمن بالجزيرة العربية سنة 1874 ، ودرس حالة اليهود في تلك المنطقة ودونها في مؤلف أسماه  ذيكرون تيمان ، رحلتي إلى اليمن ) …                                          

ويقول موقع يهودي يسمى موقع الموسوعة اليهودية ويكيبديا : (اليهود اليمنيون يسمون بالعبرية التيمانيون وهم اليهود الذين يعيشون الآن في اليمن والتي تسمى في العبرية تيمان وهي أمة تقع في جنوب شبه الجزيرة العربية ، وهم ينتمون إلى طائفة اليهود المزراحية).

ويقول موقع يهودي آخر يسمى مؤسسة مانفريد ليهمان عن يهود اليمن : (أي شخص يتاح له مقابلة أحد يهود اليمن سوف يندهش من التواضع والنقاء والتقوى التي تصبغه(!) وجذور يهود اليمن – تيمان بالعبرية – تبدأ من بداية تاريخنا. فبجانب الذي ذكر في التوراة العبرانيةأليفاز صديق يعقوب كان من تيمان وكثير من الأنبياء قد تحدثوا عن تيمان) ، فلقد قيل أيضا أن ملكة شيبا(سبأ) قد سمعت عن الملك سولومون(سليمان) من خلال اليهود في اليمن والتي تقع بجوار مملكة شيبا).

ويحكي لنا موقع يهودي آخر يسمى أيريديس إنسيكلوبديا عن تاريخ يهود اليمن : (واحد من أفضل علماء اليهود في اليمن وهو يعقوب الفيومي قد كتب خطابا يستشير فيه رابي موشي ابن ميمون والمعروف بميمونيديس فقام بالرد عليه في خطاب عنوانه إيجريت تيمان-مكتوب اليمن-وهذا الخطاب كان له تأثير هائل على يهود اليمن) .

وإذا كنت تنكر  رأي كل هذه المصادر في أن تيمان هي نفسها اليمن ؛ فهذا رأي المسيح عليه السلام نفسه قد ورد في الإنجيل ، ففي إنجيل متى 12 : 42 عندما تحدث المسيح عليه السلام عن ملكة سبأ : (ملكة التيمان ستقوم في الدين مع هذا الجيل و تدينه لأنها أتت من أقاصي الأرض لتسمع حكمة سليمان ) .. ومن المعلوم أن سبأ كانت في جنوب الجزيرة العربية  ، ومن المعلوم أيضا أن أقاصي الأرض بالنسبة للقدس هو الجزيرة العربية كما أن أقصى الأرض بالنسبة للجزيرة العربية هو القدس ولذلك يقول الله تعالى ( سبحان الذي أسرى بعبده ليلا من المسجد الحرام إلى المسجد الأقصى ).. إذن تيمان وفقا للسيد المسيح عليه السلام أيضا هي نفسها اليمن ..      

فإذا كانت اليمن هي نفسها تيمان (كما أثبت بما لا يدع بعد ذلك مجالا للشك) .. فإن ذلك يجزم بأن فاران تطلق أيضا على مكة وليس فقط على برية بين سيناء وفلسطين .. وأعتقد أنه غير صحيح أن يقال أن المقصود بفاران فى نص حبوق هو برية بين سيناء وفلسطين!!













EDOM

e’-dom

GEOGRAPHY 
ما ذكره معجم الطرق القديمة عن مملكة إدوم 

The country of Edom began at a line from the south end of the Dead Sea stretched to the Arabian desert areas to the east. From this line, Edom claimed all the land south to the Red Sea, and farther along the east coast of the Red Sea. How far south depended on daily politics, since it is nothing but desert for the most part. However,it included part of the Incense Route which extends farther south to Sheba the Yemen area today. 


ما ذكره موقع الموسوعة اليهودية جويش إنسيكلوبيديا
CARASSO, DAVID SAMUEL

Jewish traveler; born at Salonica, Turkey. On the occasion of a business trip to Yemen, Arabia, in 1874, he studied the situation of the Jews of that region, and published an account of his travels in a volume written in Judæo-Spanish, entitled "Zikron Teman ó el Viage en el Yémen" 

 ما ذكره موقع موسوعة أيريدس عن تيمان
…  One of Yemen's most respected Jewish scholars, Jacob ben Nathanael al-Fayyumi, wrote for counsel to Rabbi Moshe ben Maimon, better known as Maimonides. Maimonides replied in a epistle entitled Iggeret Teman (The Yemen Epistle). This letter made a tremendous impression on Yemenite Jewry…


و هنا أثبت لك أيضا أن فاران هي جبل في مكة

جبال فاران لا مدلول عليها فى العهد القديم قبل ذلك سوى أنها موضع سكني بني إسماعيل " و كان الله مع الغلام وسكن فى البرية , و كان ينمو رامى قوس , وسكن فى برية فاران , وأخذت له أمه زوجة من أرض مصر " ( تكوين 21 : 18 – 21 ) , ثم ذكر العهد القديم أن أبناء إسماعيل سكنوا من حويلة ( فى اليمن ) إلى شور التى أمام مصر ( تكوين 25 ) .

و لذلك تعلق الترجمة للكتاب المقدس ( الكاثوليكية ) ما نصه : " أحفاد اسماعيل هم عرب الصحراء وحياتهم حياة الترحال و الإستقلال . وهذا ما يذكرنا بالعصر الجاهلى وبشعره " ( هامش ص 91 – الطبعة السادسة ) .

وبهذا تحسم القضية وشهد شاهد من أهلها !

فبنو إسماعيل هم العرب ساكنوا مكة الذين خرج منهم النبى عليه الصلاة و السلام .

فأخبرني الآن أين تكون جبال فاران ؟!

 إنها الجبال التى توجد فى المنطقة التى نشأ وترعرع فيها إسماعيل عليه السلام وأحفاده كما أخبرتنا الترجمة الكاثوليكية . فهى سلسة الجبال التى توجد على حدود البحر الأحمر والتى تمتد لتضم على جنباتها مكة من ناحية والمدينة من الناحية الأخرى وهكذا تلألأ النور مرة ثالثة بمجئ محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم من فاران .

ويؤيد قولي الأتى :

إختلاف النصارى في موضع برية فاران إلى يومنا هذا ( أنظر الخريطة فى ترجمة الفان دايك والخريطة فى الترجمة اليسوعية الكاثوليكية – خريطة العهد القديم ) , اذًا فإنكاك علينا باطل لأنها إلى يومنا هذا متنازع عليها بين طوائفك  , والقضية محسومة بفضل الله جل وعلا .

الترجمة الكاثوليكية :








الفان دايك ( قارن موقع برية فاران هنا بموقعها في الترجمة الكاثوليكية وسوف ترى أنهم مختلفون في تحديد موقعها ) :






تذكر التراجم القديمة بدلاً من " وأتى من ربوات القدس " , تقول " وجاء معه عشرة آلاف قديس " و نورد هنا بعض ما جاء فى الترجمات الإنجليزية لا على سبيل الحصر بل على سبيل المثال :

2And he said, The LORD came from Sinai, and rose up from Seir unto them; he shined forth from mount Paran, and he came with ten thousands of saints: from his right hand went a fiery law for them
( king James version )

2 And he said, Jehovah came from Sinai, And rose from Seir unto them; He shined forth from mount Paran, And he came from the ten thousands of holy ones: At his right hand was a fiery law for them
(American Standard Version)

2He said, The Lord came from Sinai and beamed upon us from Seir; He flashed forth from Mount Paran, from among ten thousands of holy ones, a flaming fire, a law, at His right hand
(Amplified Bible)

2And he said: "The LORD came from Sinai, and rose up from Seir unto them. He shined forth from Mount Paran, and He came with ten thousands of saints; from His right hand went a fiery law for them 
( King James Version 21st Century ) 


يبدو أن علماء الكتاب المقدس العرب تؤرقهم هذه البشارة فحذفوها فى صمت , ولكن لماذا ؟ !

 ألا يذكرك ذلك بفتح مكة حين وقف النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام مع أتباعه ليلاً وقد كان عددهم عشرة آلاف وأمر كلاً منهم أن يشعل نارًا فى يده ؟!

نبي أخر الزمان يقف مع عشرة آلاف قديس من أتباعه فوق جبل سكني بني إسماعيل ( جبال مكة ) وعن أيمانهم نار !

 يقول الشيخ رحمة الله الهندى فى كتابه الماتع " اظهار الحق" : " ولا شك أن إسماعيل عليه السلام كانت سكونته بمكة، ولا يصح أن يراد أن النار لما ظهرت من طور سينا ظهرت من ساعير ومن فاران أيضاً فانتشرت في هذه المواضع، لأن اللّه لو خلق ناراً في موضع، لا يقال جاء اللّه من ذلك الموضع إلا إذا أتبع تلك الواقعة وحي نزل في ذلك الموضع أو عقوبة أو ما أشبه ذلك، وقد اعترفوا أن الوحي اتبع تلك في طور سيناء فكذا لا بد أن يكون في ساعير وفاران. "

النص أشبه تمامًا بقوله تعالى فى سورة التين ( والتين والزيتون * وطور سينين * وهذا البلد الأمين ) , فالزيتون وجبل الزيتون رمز لرسالة وعبادة المسيح لربه وطور سينين هو المكان الذى كلم الله عز وجل فيه موسى , أما هذا البلد الأمين فهى مكة مهبط وحى السماء .

فى حبقوق 3/3 تأتى الإشارة إلى فاران موطن إسماعيل مرة أخرى ( الله جاء من تيمان من جبل فاران سلاة غطى السموات و الأرض امتلأت التسبيح ) وامتداد النور وامتلاء الأرض بالتسبيح دليل على إقامة أمة واسعة عظيمة , ومركزها أرض جبال فاران فى منطقة تيمان !

والعجيب فى الأمر أن الترجمة العربية المشتركة فى تعليقها على النص تقول ( تيمان منطقة من مملكة أدوم تقع جنوبى شرقي يهوذا ) ( و هى مكان المدينة المنورة وانظر الى أي خريطة بالكتاب المقدس جاء فيها موضع أدوم وسوف ترى أن أدوم جنوب شرق مملكة يهوذا داخل شبه الجزيرة العربية ) .

ثم يستطرد علماء الكتاب المقدس فى تناقض فاضح قائلين ( جبل فاران يقع فى صحراء جنوبي
كنعان ) !

ولكن أين هذا الوحى الذى هو من بلاد العرب مكان وجود جبال فاران جنوبى شرق مملكة يهوذا بمنطقة أدوم ؟ ! ( انظر الفقرة القادمة )


فى اشعياء 21/ 13 أتحفنا علماء الكتاب المقدس بهذا العنوان ( وحى من جهة بلاد العرب ) لتلك الفقرات " و حى من جهة بلاد العرب فى الوعر فى بلاد العرب تبنين يا قوافل الدادنيين . هاتوا ماء لملاقاة العطشان . يا سكان أرض تيماء وافوا الهارب بخبزه فانهم من أمام السيوف قد هربوا من أمام السيف المسلول والقوس المشدودة " ..... وحى من بلاد العرب وفي صحرائها ! وهل جاء من جهة بلاد العرب غير وحي الإسلام ؟ !

أما بقية النص فهو وصف دقيق لحال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ورفيقه الصديق وهما يهربان من مكة وسيوف قريش تحاصر بيت النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام لكى تفتك به بعد موت أبي طالب ويرصدون ألف ناقة لمن يأتى بالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد أن أفلت ويمم شطر تيماء أقصد المدينة !

إنه دعاء للعرب وأهل تيماء ( المدينة ) أن يوافوا الهارب بخبزه وبالماء بعد أن طارده أهل مكة , ولني الحق أن أسأل , لماذا كان اليهود هم أول من انتظروا النبى عليه الصلاة و السلام على أبواب تيماء أقصد المدينة ؟ !


و بخصوص تيماء فأرجوا أن تنظر إلى تلك الخريطة بتمعن..والتى تظهر فيها تيماء مكان المدينة المنورة .








مصادر مسيحية تؤكد أن فاران هى مكة: ـــــ


1ــ الدكتور كمال صليبى فى كتابه التوراة من جزيرة العرب صفحة 215 يقول:
ان جبال فاران هى مرتفعات زهران فى جزيرة العرب .

2 ــ القديس جيروم يقول بأن فاران فى جزيرة العرب 

3 ــ اللاهوتى يوسيبيوس هل تعرفه ؟ قال أن فاران فى جزيرة العرب
من هو يوسيبيوس لمن لا يعرفه..
هو أبو المؤرخين المسيحيين وأهمهم على الاطلاق ولد سنة 260 م ومات سنة 340 ميلادية (أى قبل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ) وعاش فى قيصرية التى بها أعظم مكتبة مسيحية فى لك العصر والتى جمعها أوريجانيوس وبامفيليوس.


ما هو تعليقك؟...*


----------



## Raymond (10 يناير 2007)

ايه ده كله ! ايه ده كله !!!!!!!! 

ربنا يزيد و يبارك !!!!!! 

طيب انا قدامي ساعتين لان عندي course فأخلصه و أجي هوا !!

ايه ده كلللله ايه ده كلللللله !!!!!! :t33:  لا بجد المرة دي شغل حلو بس انتظري الرد !!!!


----------



## Mariam80 (10 يناير 2007)

على فكرة أول خريطة وضعتها هي خريطة منسوخة من أحد مواقع الكتاب المقدس وهي توضح موقع إدوم التي يخبرنا قاموس الكتاب المقدس أن تيمان تقع جنوبها ، ولقد حددت بدائرة موقع الجزيرة العربية بالنسبة لإدوم ، وهو كما ترون يقع جنوب إدوم مباشرة مما يؤكد أن تيمان لا تشير إلا لمكان بالجزيرة العربية

و الكتابة التي تليها هي نسخة لما ذكره معجم البلدان عن فاران في باب حرف الفاء


----------



## Mariam80 (10 يناير 2007)

الله يعينك ركز في الكورس ..و أنا برضه هروح البيت و أتغدى أدامي ساعتين برضه إن شاء الله


أشوفك مساءا بإذن الله


----------



## الحوت (10 يناير 2007)

Interlocutor قال:


> {إِنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِندَ اللّهِ كَمَثَلِ آدَمَ خَلَقَهُ مِن تُرَابٍ ثِمَّ قَالَ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ} (59) سورة آل عمران
> 
> {يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لاَ تَغْلُواْ فِي دِينِكُمْ وَلاَ تَقُولُواْ عَلَى اللّهِ إِلاَّ الْحَقِّ إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِّنْهُ فَآمِنُواْ بِاللّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَلاَ تَقُولُواْ ثَلاَثَةٌ انتَهُواْ خَيْرًا لَّكُمْ إِنَّمَا اللّهُ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ سُبْحَانَهُ أَن يَكُونَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَات وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَكَفَى بِاللّهِ وَكِيلاً} (171) سورة النساء
> 
> ...



*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله :t33: *


*بصريح القران ان

السيد المسيح خالق *​

*يَاأَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ هَلْ مِنْ خَالِقٍ غَيْرُ اللَّهِ ( فاطر 3 ) .

ولكن ورغم وضوح هذه الصفة العظيمة للسيد المسيح بالقران الكريم الذى يجزم انه لا خالق غير الله

 الا ان  المترجمين 

الذين ليس عندهم اى ضمير او امانة في الترجمة 

 حاولوا التقليل من شأن السيد المسيح وذلك بسلبه هذه الصفه الالهيه  واظهار السيد المسيح بانه ليس خالق 

بل مجرد واحد بيلعب في الطين !!

هل المخلوق يستطيع ان يخلق ؟؟؟

وهل مع  الله الخالق ...   خالق اخر  ؟؟

مستحيل   ...   مستحيل  

احصائية 

 كلمة خلق ومشتقاتها وردت 261 مرة بالقران ..اختص القران الكريم السيد المسيح بها مرتان

ولكن المترجمين لهم رأى مخالف لرأى الله  الذى قال في القران ان المسيح يخلق ‍‍‍‍‍‍

واليك هذا المثال لعدم الامانه في الترجمة واظهار السيد المسيح بانه ليس خالق بل مجرد واحد بيلعب في الطين !.

لاحظ الترجمة الصحيحة لكلمة خلق ( ترجمت صح 259 مرة ).

" الَّذِي خَلَقَ فَسَوَّى "( الاعلى 2 )

"Who hath created and further, given order and proportion

يَاأَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اعْبُدُوا رَبَّكُمْ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ بقرة 21  

O ye people! adore your Guardian Lord, Who created you and those who came before you, that ye may become righteous

" اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ(1)خَلَقَ الْإِنسَانَ مِنْ عَلَقٍ "(العلق 1/2).

- " Proclaim! (or Read!) In the name of thy Lord and Cherisher, who created .  Created man, out of a (mere) clot of congealed blood   

(انعام ) " هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ طِينٍ ثُمَّ قَضَى أَجَلًا وَأَجَلٌ مُسَمًّى عِنْدَهُ ثُمَّ أَنْتُمْ تَمْتَرُونَ(2)وَهُوَ اللَّهُ "

He it who created you from clay, and then decreed a stated term (for you). And there is in his presence another determined term; yet ye doubt within yourselves . And he is Allah

ذَلِكُمْ اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ فَاعْبُدُوهُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَكِيلٌ(102).

That is Allah, your Lord! There is no god but He, the Creator of all things: then worship ye Him: and He hath power to dispose of all affaire

لاحظ هنا الترجمة الخطأ و المحرفة لكلمة اخلق ( المرتان اللتان وردتا مع السيد المسيح ) ..والتى ترجمت خطأ  .

MAKES

         الاولى / ( المائدة )    وَرَسُولًا إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنِّي قَدْ جِئْتُكُمْ بِآيَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ أَنِّي أَخْلُقُ لَكُمْ مِنْ الطِّينِ "

"And (appoint him) a messenger to the Children of Israel, (with this message): I have come to you, with a sign from your Lord, in that I make for you out of clay

الثانية / ( ال عمران ) " إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَاعِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدتُّكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلًا وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنْ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي " (110).

" Then will Allah say: "O Jesus the son of Mary! recount my favour to thee and to thy mother. Behold! I strengthened thee with the holy spirit, so that thou didst speak to the people in childhood and in maturity. Behold! I taught thee the Book and Wisdom, the Law and the Gospel. And behold! thou makest out of clay, as it were, the figure of a bird, by My leave

السؤال هو هل المسيح 

CREATOR

ام

MAKER

مجرد سؤال ؟؟؟؟

اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ فَاعْبُدُوهُ

ونحن نعبد الخالق :yaka: *


----------



## فاطمـة (10 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


الأستاذ رياض:


الخالق هو الله عز وجل وليس النبي عيسى عليه السلام


والسلام عليكم


----------



## فاطمـة (10 يناير 2007)

الخالق هو الله عز وجل!


وعيسى عليه السلام لم يفعل الا ماانعم عليه الله عز وجل..!


----------



## الحوت (10 يناير 2007)

فاطمـة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> 
> الأستاذ رياض:
> ...



*يا اخت فاطمة الخالق هو  عيسى بن مريم وهذا ليس كلامي بل كلام القران :

وَرَسُولًا إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنِّي قَدْ جِئْتُكُمْ بِآيَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ أَنِّي أَخْلُقُ لَكُمْ مِنْ الطِّينِ "

من الذي خلق ؟؟؟

عيسى القراني 

هكذا قال بالقران "أَنِّي أَخْلُقُ "

والتحريف والتزوير في الترجمة واضح للاعمى فهل فكيف تحولت الكلمة بقدرة قادر من 


created 

الى

make*


*متى ستنتهون من التحريف والتزوير ؟؟؟*


----------



## Raymond (10 يناير 2007)

> يقول قاموس الكتاب المقدس في تعليقه على تيمان : (هي مكان يقع جنوب إدوم)..
> 
> ولكن ما هي إدوم ؟
> 
> ...



شوفي .... لما يكون فيه حاجة اسمها علم و خرايط انا ما بحبش اتكلم !!! انما الخرايط هي اللي تتكلم !!!






و للمزيد راجعي هذا http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edom























و ادي الادوميين يا ستي !!!

Edom (Hebrew
: אֱדוֹם, Standard Edom Tiberian ʾĔḏôm ; "red") is a name given to Esau in the Hebrew Bible, as well as to the nation purportedly descended from him. The nation's name in Assyrian was Udumi; in Syriac, ܐܕܘܡ); in Greek, Ἰδουμαία (Idoumaía); in Latin, Idumæa or Idumea.

The Edomite people were a Semitic-speaking tribal group inhabiting the Negev Desert and the Aravah valley of what is now southern Israel and adjacent Jordan. The region has much reddish sandstone, which may have given rise to the name "Edom". The nation of Edom is known to have existed back to the 8th or 9th Century BCE, and the Bible dates it back several centuries further.

واخدة بالك من الاحمر ؟؟؟؟


و طبقا لجميع الخرايط احنا لم نحتك تماااااااما و لا بمكة و لا باليمن اللي هي في الناحية التانية "علي اليمين" !!!!!!!!!!



> (ملكة التيمان ستقوم في الدين مع هذا الجيل و تدينه لأنها أتت من أقاصي الأرض لتسمع حكمة سليمان )




برضه بتروحي لناس تحرف في الكلام !!!!

لم تات في الانجيل "التيمان" لكنها "التيمن"
42 مَلِكَةُ التَّيْمَنِ سَتَقُومُ فِي الدِّينِ مَعَ هذَا الْجِيلِ وَتَدِينُهُ، لأَنَّهَا أَتَتْ مِنْ أَقَاصِي الأَرْضِ لِتَسْمَعَ حِكْمَةَ سُلَيْمَانَ، وَهُوَذَا أَعْظَمُ مِنْ سُلَيْمَانَ ههُنَا! 

================================


> جبال فاران لا مدلول عليها فى العهد القديم قبل ذلك سوى أنها موضع سكني بني إسماعيل " و كان الله مع الغلام وسكن فى البرية , و كان ينمو رامى قوس , وسكن فى برية فاران , وأخذت له أمه زوجة من أرض مصر " ( تكوين 21 : 18 – 21 ) , ثم ذكر العهد القديم أن أبناء إسماعيل سكنوا من حويلة ( فى اليمن ) إلى شور التى أمام مصر ( تكوين 25 ) .




نشوف النص اللي انتي بتستندي عليه ان حويلة دي هي اليمن "مش عارف ازاي"

وَهذِهِ مَوَالِيدُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، الَّذِي وَلَدَتْهُ هَاجَرُ الْمِصْرِيَّةُ جَارِيَةُ سَارَةَ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ. 13 وَهذِهِ أَسْمَاءُ بَنِي إِسْمَاعِيلَ بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ حَسَبَ مَوَالِيدِهِمْ: نَبَايُوتُ بِكْرُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ، وَقِيدَارُ، وَأَدَبْئِيلُ وَمِبْسَامُ 14 وَمِشْمَاعُ وَدُومَةُ وَمَسَّا 15 وَحَدَارُ وَتَيْمَا وَيَطُورُ وَنَافِيشُ وَقِدْمَةُ. 16 هؤُلاَءِ هُمْ بَنُو إِسْمَاعِيلَ، وَهذِهِ أَسْمَاؤُهُمْ بِدِيَارِهِمْ وَحُصُونِهِمْ. اثْنَا عَشَرَ رَئِيسًا حَسَبَ قَبَائِلِهِمْ. 17 وَهذِهِ سِنُو حَيَاةِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ: مِئَةٌ وَسَبْعٌ وَثَلاَثُونَ سَنَةً، وَأَسْلَمَ رُوحَهُ وَمَاتَ وَانْضَمَّ إِلَى قَوْمِهِ. 18 وَسَكَنُوا مِنْ حَوِيلَةَ إِلَى شُورَ الَّتِي أَمَامَ مِصْرَ حِينَمَا تَجِيءُ نَحْوَ أَشُّورَ.

1- قلتلك ان لو فاران دي في سيناء حيكون منطقي ان زوجته تكون من مصر !!!!!!!
لكن بما تفسري اتخاذ زوجة مصرية و هو في اراضي الحجاز ؟؟؟؟؟؟

2-خلف 12 !!!! 12 بس !!! مش 120 !!!! 
اصل علي كلامك يبقي ولاده دول سكنوا شبه الجزيرة العربية من اقصي مشارقها لاقصي مغاربها لحد مصر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! من اليمن لغاية مصر !!! 
هي بالطيارة كام ساعة صحيح ؟؟؟:t33: 

يا اما تفهميني بالعقل يا اما :a82:  مش حيفضل لي عقل !!!!



> فأخبرني الآن أين تكون جبال فاران ؟!



أدي الاول صحراء فاران !!!

Desert of Paran
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
(Redirected from Paran)
Jump to: navigation, search
The Desert of Paran or Wilderness of Paran (Hebrew מדבר פראן Midbar Par'an), is quite likely the place where the Israelites spent part of their 40 years of wandering. King David spent some time in the wilderness of Paran after Samuel died (I Samuel, 25:1). It is also the place where Abraham's wife Hagar and his first son Ishmael were taken (Genesis 21) and it features in the opening lines of the Book of Deuteronomy.

Its modern-day name is Badiet et-Tih (according to Hertz), meaning "the desert of the wanderings". The Desert of Paran is situated in the northeastern part of the Sinai peninsula. The region is characterized by very little rainfall — less than 10 inches per year. Paran is often spelled "Pharan".

The Desert of Paran contains the Har Karkom plateau. A total of 218 sites, with approximately 1,300 rocks engraved with petroglyphs—aged between 13,000 and 1,500 years—was found in the desert and the surrounding valleys.

Today this area is still home to roaming Bedouins, but there is a town called Nekhl, the former capital of Sinai, built in 1516 to protect pilgrims crossing the region. Paran means abounding in foliage, or abounding in caverns.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paran





 جبال فاران
jewishencyclopedia.com
1. 

Desert, corresponding to the present Badiyyat al-Tih, bounded on the north by the Jabal al-Makhrah, on the south by the watershed toward the Sinai Peninsula, on the east by the mountains of Wadi al-'Arabah, and on the west by the Wadi al-'Arish. Ishmael is said to have settled here after his separation from Abraham (Gen. xxi. 21). The Israelites went there on leaving the territory of Sinai, and the spies went thence into Canaan (Num. x. 12, xiii. 3). David went to Paran after having made peace with Saul (I Sam. xxv. 1). In the Roman period a highway led through this desert, according to the "Tabula Peutingeriana" (ed. Miller, 1888), but now Al-Tih is a desolate waste.

2. 

Locality near the southern boundary of Canaan, between Israel and Edom. Moses repeated the Law to the Israelites "between Paran and Tophel" (Deut. i. 1), and the Edomite Hadad stopped at Paran when fleeing before Solomon to Egypt (I Kings xi. 18). According to the "Onomasticon" of Eusebius (ed. Lagarde, p. 298), this place is identical with the present Ḳal'at al-Naḥl.

3. 

Mountain or mountain range. "Yhwh shined forth from Mount Paran" (Deut. xxxiii. 2), and "the Holy One [came] from Mount Paran" (Hab. iii. 3). This mountain or mountain range may be identical with the mountains surrounding the present Wadi al-'Arabah.E. G. 

http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/view.jsp?artid=68&letter=P&search=paran mountains




> مصادر مسيحية تؤكد أن فاران هى مكة: ـــــ
> 
> 
> 1ــ الدكتور كمال صليبى فى كتابه التوراة من جزيرة العرب صفحة 215 يقول:
> ...



تعليقي اني ماعنديش الكتب دي ! بس انا أشك شكا تاما في قول "يوسيفوس" انها جبال مكة ... عموما انا محتاج اعرف ما هي حجتهم انها جبال مكة ؟
فياريت تورديلي تفسيرهم بالظبط و استناداتهم و انا اقولك علي رأيي !!!


:Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## adel baket (11 يناير 2007)

*الرب يبارككم على هذا المجهود الرائع .*
*                               :yaka: *


----------



## Mariam80 (13 يناير 2007)

ريموند....خير الكلام ما قل و دل


أولا الخرائط التي وضعتها أنت ...أول إثنين لا يفسروا شيئا و الثالثة غير مكتملة وتحتاج تفاسير أكثر يا ريموند...وتتجه للجنوب شويه...حتى نرى الصورة كاملة ولنا عودة في موضوع الخرائط حتى أثبته لك

أولا بالنسبة لذكر محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام في الكتاب المقدس:

للبرهنة فقط على موضوع واحد من هذه النبؤة كلها, ذلك بالتحقيق في كلمة( مثلك) , اي مثل موسى. ان النبوة اوسع من ذلك بكثير , تقول النبؤة ( اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به). (التثنية 18:18).

يجب التركيز على عبارة (من وسط اخوتهم, مثلك). ان الخطاب موجه لموسى , وشعبه اليهود كشخصية معينة . عندما تقول النبوة من (اخوتهم ), تعني يقينا العرب . 

انك تعلم انه يتحدث عن ابراهيم , وكان لابراهيم زوجتان سارة وهاجر , ولدت هاجر لابراهيم ولدا . انه الابن البكر لابراهيم كما يقول الكتاب المقدس ودعا ابراهيم اسم ابنه الذي ولدته هاجر اسماعيل) . (التكوين16 :15).

وحتى الثالثة عشر من العمر فأن اسماعيل بقي الابن الوحيد لأبراهيم, ولقد وهب الله ابراهيم ابنا اخر من سارة اسماه اسحاق. 

العرب واليهود : 

اذا كان اسماعيل واسحاق ابناء الوالد نفسه( ابراهيم) , وهو ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس. اذن هما اخوان , وهكذا فان الشعوب التي نشأت من سلالتهما , اخوة بالمعنى المجازي. ان ابناء اسحاق هم اليهود , وابناء اسماعيل هم العرب, وهو ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس ايضا. 

ويؤكد حقيقة هذه الاخوة بالنسب (وامام جميع اخوته يسكن ).(تكوين16 :12 ).

وعن وفاة اسماعيل تقول التوراة( وهذه سنو حياة اسماعيل , مئة وسبع وثلاثون سنة, واسلم روحه ومات وانضم الى قومه. وسكنوا من حويلة الى شور التي امام مصر حينما تجيئ نحو اشور. امام جميع اخوته)).(تكوين 25: 17). 

ان ابناء اسماعيل هم اخوة لابناء اسحاق . وبنفس النمط . فأن محمد من قوم هم اخوة بني اسرائيل , ذلك انه من سلالة اسماعيل (العرب). مثل ما تنبأت عنه التوراة ( اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم). 
بل تذكر النبوة بوضوح ان النبي الاتي الذي هو مثل موسى , والذي سيبعثه الله , ليس من بني اسرائيل, لان التوراة لم تقل من بين انفسهم). بل قالت من وسط اخوتهم). من ثم فان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم , هو الذي من وسط اخوتهم. 

واجعل كلامي في فمه : 

تستأنف النبوة قولها ( واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه). ماذا تعني النبوة (واجعل كلامي في فمه).? 

ان السيرة النبوية تحدثنا , ان محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, عندما بلغ من العمر اربعين عاما حينما كان يتعبد في غار حراء, الذي يبعد حوالي ثلاثة اميال عن مكة المكرمة. في هذا الغار نزل اليه جبريل وامره بلسان عربي قائلا: اقرا, امتلا النبي خوفا ورعبا منه, فاجاب ما انا بقارئ , فرد جبريل عليه السلام : اقرا .
قال : ما انا بقارئ.

ثم اعاد الامر عليه قائلا اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق * خلق الانسان من علق * اقرأ وربك الاكرم * الذي علم بالقلم * علم الانسان ما لم يعلم ).

ادرك النبي ان ما يريده منه الملاك هو ان يعيد نفس الكلمات التي وضعها في فمه. ثم توالى نزول القران, في الثلاثة والعشرين سنة من حياة النبوة, نزل جبريل بالقران الكريم على قلب محمد ليكون من الرسل. 

اليس هذا تصديق حرفي لما جاء في نبوة الكتاب المقدس. ان القران الكريم هو في الحقيقة انجاز لنبوة موسى . انه الرسول الامي . 

وضع جبريل الملاك كلام الله في فمه بالفظ والمعنى و استظهره الرسول كما انزل. 

انجاز لنبوة اشعياء : 

ان اعتكاف الرسول في الغار والطريقة التي انزل اليه بها القران بواسطة جبريل , وكون الرسول اميا لايعرف الكتابة ولا القراءة . انما هي انجاز لنبؤة اخرى , في سفر اشعياء (29 : 12). هذا نصها ( او يدفع الكتاب لمن لايعرف الكتابة ويقال اقرأ هذا , فيقول لا اعرف الكتابة ). 

ومن الزم ما يجب ان تعرفه هو انه لم يكن هنالك نسخة عربية من الكتاب المقدس في القرن السادس الميلادي , اي حينما كان محمد حيا . فضلا على ذلك فانه امي , يقول القران عنه : ( فأمنوا بالله ورسوله النبي الامي الذي يؤمن بالله وكلماته ). 

انذار من الله : 


ان النبي الذي يشبه موسى كما جاء في النص (مثلك) هو بلا ريب محمد , لقد قدمت البراهين والحجج في فيض من الوضوح , بأن هذه النبؤة عن محمد لا عن المسيح عليهما الصلاة والسلام. 

نحن المسلمين لا ننكر ان عيسى هو المسيح الذي ارسله الله الى بني اسرائيل. ان مانقوله هو ان ما جاء بسفر التثنية (18:18)لا يشير اطلاقا الى المسيح . انها نبؤة واضحة تتنبأ عن محمد. 

ورد في التوراة أنه لن يخرج في بني اسرائيل أي نبي يشابه موسى:
وَلَمْ يَظْهَرْ بَعْدُ نَبِيٌّ فِي بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِثْلُ مُوسَى، الَّذِي خَاطَبَهُ الرَّبُّ وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ
(عهد التثنية 34: 10) و هذا دليل على أن البشارة ستكون حتماً لرسول من العرب. و الجدير بالذكر أن البشارات بمحمد عليه الصلاة و السلام مازال كثير منها موجوداً و تذكره بإسم أحمد أو محمد مع ذكر كثير من تفاصيل حياته.


وقد أشرت لك سابقا الفرق بين السيد المسيح و موسى عليهم الصلاة و السلام  و المطابقة بين موسى  و مجمد عليهم السلام في شتى النواحي:
الميلاد ...الرسالة....الشريعة....الرحيل...وغيره كل هذا متطابق بين موسى و محمد عليهم السلام

وعيسى (الإله) لا يتطابق مع موسى عليه السلام أبـــــــــــدا

هذه أول نقطة ولا يوجد جدال فيها و العند لا يفيد يا ريموند...إقرأ ما أكتبه لك بالعقل و المنطق...

دي أول نقطة

ثاني نقطة:
بخصوص فاران...أنظر إلى الخريطة...واضحة و ساطعة كسطوع الشمس:





خريطة منسوخة من أحد مواقع الكتاب المقدس وهي توضح موقع إدوم التي يخبرنا قاموس الكتاب المقدس أن تيمان تقع جنوبها ، ولقد حددت بدائرة موقع الجزيرة العربية بالنسبة لإدوم ، وهو كما ترى يقع جنوب إدوم مباشرة مما يؤكد أن تيمان لا تشير إلا لمكان بالجزيرة العربية






نسخة لما ذكره معجم البلدان عن فاران في باب حرف الفاء

هذان الدليلان قاطعان على أن فاران بمكة

و جئت لك بأدلة  من مصادر مسيحية بالكتاب و رقم الصفحة..على ان فاران بمكة...(إرجع لمداخلتي الأخيرة حتى لا أكرر نفسي).

و هل رأيت الفرق بين هاتين الخريطتين؟؟

الترجمة الكاثوليكية :


http://www.elforkan.com/7ewar/attach...0&d=1134429175

الفان دايك ( قارن موقع برية فاران هنا بموقعها في الترجمة الكاثوليكية وسوف ترى أنهم مختلفون في تحديد موقعها ) :

http://www.elforkan.com/7ewar/attach...1&d=1134429452

و بخصوص تيماء...هل تمعنت النظر في هذه الخريطة؟؟

والتى تظهر فيها تيماء مكان المدينة المنورة .

http://www.elforkan.com/7ewar/attach...2&d=1134430122

فاضل أحجز طائرة و أروح بنفسي أصورهالك


----------



## الحوت (14 يناير 2007)

Mariam80 قال:


> أولا بالنسبة لذكر محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام في الكتاب المقدس:


*
هل اصبحت الان تستشهدوا بالكتاب المقدس وهل اصبح الكتاب المقدس الان شاهدا تستشهدون به ؟؟ يا سبحان الله ..

الم تقولون ان الله انزل الانجيل على عيسى والعهد الجديد الموجود عندنا هو من تأليفنا ؟؟!!
الم تقولوا بتحريف التوارة ولا تعترفوا بها ؟؟!!

يا سبحان الله ..

وقبل ما تستشهدي بايات تفسيروها حسب اهوائكم لترضوا النقص عندكم بنوءة محمد خذي أقرأئ هذه الروابط قبل 

http://www.alkalema.us/abdelmesih/f_abdelmeseih_2_1.htm#_الفصل_الحادي_عشر

http://www.alkalema.us/paraklete/index.html*


----------



## Mariam80 (14 يناير 2007)

*

إستشهادي بالكتاب المقدس هو فقط كي أثبت للأخوة المسيحيين أن الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام مذكور فيه...لأني لن أتكلم مع مسيحي عن القرآن و أستشهد به لأنه لا يؤمن بالقرآن فأنا أستشهد بما يؤمن به من أحاوره...حتى نتواصل في الحوار...

أرجو أن تكون فهمت ما اعنيه...*


----------



## Mariam80 (16 يناير 2007)

*من الذي خلق؟؟؟*



riyad قال:


> *يا اخت فاطمة الخالق هو  عيسى بن مريم وهذا ليس كلامي بل كلام القران :
> 
> وَرَسُولًا إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنِّي قَدْ جِئْتُكُمْ بِآيَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ أَنِّي أَخْلُقُ لَكُمْ مِنْ الطِّينِ "
> 
> ...


----------



## الحوت (16 يناير 2007)

Mariam80 قال:


> *
> 
> إستشهادي بالكتاب المقدس هو فقط كي أثبت للأخوة المسيحيين أن الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام مذكور فيه...لأني لن أتكلم مع مسيحي عن القرآن و أستشهد به لأنه لا يؤمن بالقرآن فأنا أستشهد بما يؤمن به من أحاوره...حتى نتواصل في الحوار...
> 
> أرجو أن تكون فهمت ما اعنيه...*



*اي استشهاد هذا الذي تستشهدي به ؟؟؟!!!!!


لا يوجد نبؤة لمحمد في كتابنا المقدس فكتابنا تكلم عن الانبياء الكذبه ورسولك من ضمنهم وهذه النبؤة التي يجب ان تستشهدي بها وهي كذبة نبؤة رسولك وانصحك بمراجعة الروابط التي وضعتها لك حول اكذوبة نبؤة محمد في كتابنا التي تنقليها من مواقكم الاسلامية فانتم للاسف يؤلمكم كثيرا عدم ايمان العالم بقرانكم ورسولكم وهذا ما يسبب الالم لكم وبدل من ان تبحثوا عن سبب عدم ايمان العالم بقرانك البشري ورسولك النبي الكذب وتشغلوا مخكم تقومون بتاليف تفسيرات من وحي خيالكم للكتاب المقدس لتوهموا انفسكم بانه تكلم عن رسولكم بالرغم من انكم لا تعترفون بالكتاب المقدس فيا سبحان الله اصبح ما لا تعترفون به تعترفون به الان وتقولون ها هو تكلم عن محمد !!!*


----------



## الحوت (16 يناير 2007)

> *الله الذي خلق...ألم تقرأ الآية كاملة؟؟لماذا تأخذ جزء من الآية تستشهد به و تترك باقي الآية؟
> 
> تفضل يا أستاذ:
> 
> ...


*

الظاهر ان المسلمون لا يستوعبون من اول مرة فيجب علينا التكرار ..


وَرَسُولا إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنِّي قَدْ جِئْتُكُمْ بِآيَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ أَنِّي أَخْلُقُ لَكُمْ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ فَأَنْفُخُ فِيهِ فَيَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَأُبْرِئُ الأَكْمَهَ وَالأَبْرَصَ وَأُحْيِي الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَأُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَمَا تَدَّخِرُونَ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَةً لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ 

يقول قرانك بأن عيسى خلق فأين ترجمة الخلق ؟؟؟

تقولين بأذن الله !!!

حسنا فالترجمة مذكور فيها بأذن الله لنرى 


[49] "And (appoint him) a Messenger to the Children of Israel, (with this message): "I have come to you, with a Sign from your Lord, in that I make for you out of clay, as it were, the figure of a bird, and breathe into it, and it becomes a bird by Allah's leave


أرأيتي التحريف والتزوير الذي تتفنون فيه !!!

يقول عيسى بالاية "اني اخلق لكم" 


فهل ترجمة اني اخلق لكم هي I make for you out of clay

هل اصبحت ترجمة "اخلق" "MAKE" ???!!

القران العربي ومحرف وايضا الترجمة ؟؟!!!

كلمة أخلق ترجمتها 

CREATOR

وليس

MAKE

والا ستقولين لنا بأنك لستي بقارئة مثل رسولك وترفضي القراءة ؟؟؟!!


وبأذن الله ترجمتوها في اخر الترجمة 

by Allah's leave


لماذا اللف والدوران


لقد قمتم بتحريف ترجمة القران .. القران الذي يقول اني اخلق وحرفتوها الي يصنع فهل ذكر القران كلمة يصنع ؟؟؟

فين موجود كلمة يصنع في القران او يعمل ممكن تضعيها لي لو سمحتي ؟؟

القران يقول عن عيسى انه خلق فهمتي ..

كفاياك تظاهر بالغباء بقى ارحمونا


وبعدين فين الاية عن ابراهيم النبي ذكر فيه انه خلق ؟؟؟ بغض النظر عن اكذوبة هذه الاية وخرافتها التي ليس لها اي اساس من الصحة ؟؟!!

ارحمونا بقى من عقولكم 
*


----------



## Mariam80 (16 يناير 2007)

riyad قال:


> *اي استشهاد هذا الذي تستشهدي به ؟؟؟!!!!!
> 
> 
> لا يوجد نبؤة لمحمد في كتابنا المقدس فكتابنا تكلم عن الانبياء الكذبه ورسولك من ضمنهم وهذه النبؤة التي يجب ان تستشهدي بها وهي كذبة نبؤة رسولك وانصحك بمراجعة الروابط التي وضعتها لك حول اكذوبة نبؤة محمد في كتابنا التي تنقليها من مواقكم الاسلامية فانتم للاسف يؤلمكم كثيرا عدم ايمان العالم بقرانكم ورسولكم وهذا ما يسبب الالم لكم وبدل من ان تبحثوا عن سبب عدم ايمان العالم بقرانك البشري ورسولك النبي الكذب وتشغلوا مخكم تقومون بتاليف تفسيرات من وحي خيالكم للكتاب المقدس لتوهموا انفسكم بانه تكلم عن رسولكم بالرغم من انكم لا تعترفون بالكتاب المقدس فيا سبحان الله اصبح ما لا تعترفون به تعترفون به الان وتقولون ها هو تكلم عن محمد !!!*



*كلامك كله يفتقد الإسلوب العلمي و الثقافة و الدلالات و البراهين...

إرجع و إقرأ الحوار الذي كان دائر بيني و بين صديقي العزيز Raymond و إقرأ كيف كان يتحاور معي بإسلوب علمي بالأدلة و البراهين و الإحترام السائد على المناقشات..

لكن أنت تتكلم و خلاص و تسب بلا داعي...و لا معنى و لا براهين لكلامك...


وهل لأنك مسيحي هذا يؤلمني كما تدعي؟؟ من قال هذا؟؟ هذا الكلام أصلا مخالف للقران الكريم يا أستاذ..

أحب أن أوضح أن الإسلام يعترف بالتعددية الدينية والآيات في ذلك حاسمة قاطعة منها قول الله تعالى: (( ولو شاء ربك لجعل الناس أمة واحدة )). يعني أصحاب دين واحد. لكن الله تعالى لم يجعل الناس أمة واحدة ،أي أصحاب دين واحد، لكنه قال: (( ولا يزالون مختلفين )). يعني مختلفون في دياناتهم. 

هذه هي إرادة الله سبحانه و تعالى...فكيف تؤلمنا كمسلمين إرادة الله؟؟؟

وإسمحلي لن أرد على مداخلاتك بعد الآن حتى تتكلم بإسلوب أفضل من هذا

أنا أحترمك و أحترم دينك....وعليك بالمثل و إلا لن أتناقش معك*


----------



## نادر ناجى نصيف (18 يناير 2007)

شكرا لك ستان وربنا يباركك ويزيدك كمان وكمان
اخيك نادر ناجى


----------



## My Rock (19 يناير 2007)

ينقل الى قسم الرد على الشبهات


----------



## الياس دكور (19 يناير 2007)

*الاخت مريم*

لَكِنِ الآنَ مَنْ لَهُ كِيسٌ فَلْيَأْخُذْهُ وَمِزْوَدٌ كَذَلِكَ. وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ فَلْيَبِعْ ثَوْبَهُ وَيَشْتَرِ سَيْفاً.” (لوقا 22: 36 

فقالوا له يارب هوذا سيفان وقال لهم يكفي (لوقا22-38)مما يدل ان السيوف ليست للحرب بل ليتبت الرب انه  سيحصى مع اثمة (لوقا 22_37)  وضرب واحد منهم عبد رئيس الكهنة فقطع اذنه اليمنى فاجاب يسوع وقال دعوا لي هذا ولمس اذنه وابرأها (لوقا 22-50 و51).
وفي متى 26-  52 ) قال له يسوع رد سيفك الى مكانه لان كل الذين ياخذون بالسيف بالسيف يهلكون .مما يتبت ان ربنا اله محبة ويكره القتل لاننا نحن مع يسوع موجودين  بعهد النعمة والناموس كان غير هذا نعمة ربنا تنر عقلك وترشدك


----------



## Raymond (20 يناير 2007)

*



			أولا الخرائط التي وضعتها أنت ...أول إثنين لا يفسروا شيئا و الثالثة غير مكتملة وتحتاج تفاسير أكثر يا ريموند...وتتجه للجنوب شويه...حتى نرى الصورة كاملة ولنا عودة في موضوع الخرائط حتى أثبته لك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اولا انا اسف علي الغياب لكنه من اجل ظروف الامتحانات التي لم تنتهي بعد... "تنتهي يوم 25"

ثانيا

أول خريطة يا مريم بتوضح حدود الممالك فكما تري كل مملكة بلون مختلف مملكة الادوميين باللون الاصفر و هذا ما كنت اريد توضيحه فقط 

اما الخريطة التانية فبتوضح تذمرات الشعب علي الله و فيها بوضوح منطقة برية فاران

و حنرجع تاني للخرايط في اخر الموضوع !





			أولا بالنسبة لذكر محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام في الكتاب المقدس:

للبرهنة فقط على موضوع واحد من هذه النبؤة كلها, ذلك بالتحقيق في كلمة( مثلك) , اي مثل موسى. ان النبوة اوسع من ذلك بكثير , تقول النبؤة ( اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به). (التثنية 18:18).

يجب التركيز على عبارة (من وسط اخوتهم, مثلك). ان الخطاب موجه لموسى , وشعبه اليهود كشخصية معينة . عندما تقول النبوة من (اخوتهم ), تعني يقينا العرب .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



للمرة ال 500 بعد الالف !

سفر التثنية اصحاح3
18 «وَأَمَرْتُكُمْ فِي ذلِكَ الْوَقْتِ قَائِلاً: الرَّبُّ إِلهُكُمْ قَدْ أَعْطَاكُمْ هذِهِ الأَرْضَ لِتَمْتَلِكُوهَا. مُتَجَرِّدِينَ تَعْبُرُونَ أَمَامَ إِخْوَتِكُمْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، كُلُّ ذَوِي بَأْسٍ

اخوتكم=بني اسرائيل !!!!

التثنية 17
15 فَإِنَّكَ تَجْعَلُ عَلَيْكَ مَلِكًا الَّذِي يَخْتَارُهُ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ. مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِكَ تَجْعَلُ عَلَيْكَ مَلِكًا. لاَ يَحِلُّ لَكَ أَنْ تَجْعَلَ عَلَيْكَ رَجُلاً أَجْنَبِيًّا لَيْسَ هُوَ أَخَاكَ.

من وسط اخوتك=من وسط بني اسرائيل !!!!


هل ورد في الكتاب كله يا مريم اشارة من الله ان الاسماعيلين اخوة لبني اسرائيل ؟؟؟؟






			انك تعلم انه يتحدث عن ابراهيم , وكان لابراهيم زوجتان سارة وهاجر , ولدت هاجر لابراهيم ولدا . انه الابن البكر لابراهيم كما يقول الكتاب المقدس ودعا ابراهيم اسم ابنه الذي ولدته هاجر اسماعيل) . (التكوين16 :15).

وحتى الثالثة عشر من العمر فأن اسماعيل بقي الابن الوحيد لأبراهيم, ولقد وهب الله ابراهيم ابنا اخر من سارة اسماه اسحاق.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


للمرة ال 10000
أولا اسماعيل مش من بني اسرائيل !
ثانيا الله قال في العهد القديم انه سيقييييييم عهده مع اسحق !!!!

سفر التكوين 18
18 وَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ ِللهِ: «لَيْتَ إِسْمَاعِيلَ يَعِيشُ أَمَامَكَ!». 19 فَقَالَ اللهُ: «بَلْ سَارَةُ امْرَأَتُكَ تَلِدُ لَكَ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ إِسْحَاقَ. وَأُقِيمُ عَهْدِي مَعَهُ عَهْدًا أَبَدِيًّا لِنَسْلِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ. 20 وَأَمَّا إِسْمَاعِيلُ فَقَدْ سَمِعْتُ لَكَ فِيهِ. هَا أَنَا أُبَارِكُهُ وَأُثْمِرُهُ وَأُكَثِّرُهُ كَثِيرًا جِدًّا. اِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ رَئِيسًا يَلِدُ، وَأَجْعَلُهُ أُمَّةً كَبِيرَةً. 21 وَلكِنْ عَهْدِي أُقِيمُهُ مَعَ إِسْحَاقَ الَّذِي تَلِدُهُ لَكَ سَارَةُ فِي هذَا الْوَقْتِ فِي السَّنَةِ الآتِيَةِ». 

الله يقول انه سيجعل امة اسماعيل كبيرة في العدد اما العهد سيكون مع اسحاااااق !!!!




			العرب واليهود : 

اذا كان اسماعيل واسحاق ابناء الوالد نفسه( ابراهيم) , وهو ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس. اذن هما اخوان , وهكذا فان الشعوب التي نشأت من سلالتهما , اخوة بالمعنى المجازي. ان ابناء اسحاق هم اليهود , وابناء اسماعيل هم العرب, وهو ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس ايضا. 

ويؤكد حقيقة هذه الاخوة بالنسب (وامام جميع اخوته يسكن ).(تكوين16 :12 ).

وعن وفاة اسماعيل تقول التوراة( وهذه سنو حياة اسماعيل , مئة وسبع وثلاثون سنة, واسلم روحه ومات وانضم الى قومه. وسكنوا من حويلة الى شور التي امام مصر حينما تجيئ نحو اشور. امام جميع اخوته)).(تكوين 25: 17). 

ان ابناء اسماعيل هم اخوة لابناء اسحاق . وبنفس النمط . فأن محمد من قوم هم اخوة بني اسرائيل , ذلك انه من سلالة اسماعيل (العرب). مثل ما تنبأت عنه التوراة ( اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم). 
بل تذكر النبوة بوضوح ان النبي الاتي الذي هو مثل موسى , والذي سيبعثه الله , ليس من بني اسرائيل, لان التوراة لم تقل من بين انفسهم). بل قالت من وسط اخوتهم). من ثم فان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم , هو الذي من وسط اخوتهم.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: 

علي فكرة انا واخد بالي و ساكت !!! ده كلام الشيخ ديدات بالنص !!! بس و لا يهمك !!!

و نرد عالكلام ده مع بعض !!

أولا في سفر التثنية ذكرت كلمة "اخاك" "اخوتك" للدلالة علي بني اسرائيل ... فوجب لنا الالتزام بهذا .. !!!!!!!!!!!

ثانيا هل نسل اسماعيل عبد يهوة الاله القدير اله بني اسرائيل ؟
لا لم يعبدوا يهوة و عبدوا الاوثان 

ثالثا نجيب سفر التثنية نفس الاصحاح من الاية 15
15 «يُقِيمُ لَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. 16 حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا طَلَبْتَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ فِي حُورِيبَ يَوْمَ الاجْتِمَاعِ قَائِلاً: لاَ أَعُودُ أَسْمَعُ صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِي وَلاَ أَرَى هذِهِ النَّارَ الْعَظِيمَةَ أَيْضًا لِئَلاَّ أَمُوتَ. 17 قَالَ لِيَ الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَحْسَنُوا فِي مَا تَكَلَّمُوا. 18 أُقِيمُ لَهُمْ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلَكَ، وَأَجْعَلُ كَلاَمِي فِي فَمِهِ، فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ.

الاية الاولي بتفسر الاية التانية ....

اي يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبيا من وسطك (يا إسرائيل) من اخوتك (يا إسرائيل) مثلي. له تسمعون. 

و أقيم(يا موسى) لهم (لبيت إسرائيل) نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي (كلام يهوه) في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به






			واجعل كلامي في فمه : 

تستأنف النبوة قولها ( واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه). ماذا تعني النبوة (واجعل كلامي في فمه).? 

ان السيرة النبوية تحدثنا , ان محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, عندما بلغ من العمر اربعين عاما حينما كان يتعبد في غار حراء, الذي يبعد حوالي ثلاثة اميال عن مكة المكرمة. في هذا الغار نزل اليه جبريل وامره بلسان عربي قائلا: اقرا, امتلا النبي خوفا ورعبا منه, فاجاب ما انا بقارئ , فرد جبريل عليه السلام : اقرا .
قال : ما انا بقارئ.

ثم اعاد الامر عليه قائلا اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق * خلق الانسان من علق * اقرأ وربك الاكرم * الذي علم بالقلم * علم الانسان ما لم يعلم ).

ادرك النبي ان ما يريده منه الملاك هو ان يعيد نفس الكلمات التي وضعها في فمه. ثم توالى نزول القران, في الثلاثة والعشرين سنة من حياة النبوة, نزل جبريل بالقران الكريم على قلب محمد ليكون من الرسل. 

اليس هذا تصديق حرفي لما جاء في نبوة الكتاب المقدس. ان القران الكريم هو في الحقيقة انجاز لنبوة موسى . انه الرسول الامي . 

وضع جبريل الملاك كلام الله في فمه بالفظ والمعنى و استظهره الرسول كما انزل. 

انجاز لنبوة اشعياء : 

ان اعتكاف الرسول في الغار والطريقة التي انزل اليه بها القران بواسطة جبريل , وكون الرسول اميا لايعرف الكتابة ولا القراءة . انما هي انجاز لنبؤة اخرى , في سفر اشعياء (29 : 12). هذا نصها ( او يدفع الكتاب لمن لايعرف الكتابة ويقال اقرأ هذا , فيقول لا اعرف الكتابة ). 

ومن الزم ما يجب ان تعرفه هو انه لم يكن هنالك نسخة عربية من الكتاب المقدس في القرن السادس الميلادي , اي حينما كان محمد حيا . فضلا على ذلك فانه امي , يقول القران عنه : ( فأمنوا بالله ورسوله النبي الامي الذي يؤمن بالله وكلماته ).
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اولا موضوع "أجعل كلامي في فمه" فده شيء موحد علي كللللل الانبياء فالله يتكلم من خلالهم !!

ثم لا تغفلي
يوحنا 12، 49-50: "لأني لم أتكلم من عندي بل الآبُ الذي أرسلني هو الذي أوصاني بما أقول وأتكلّم وأنا أعلم أنَّ وصيّته حياةٌ أبدية فما أتكلّمُ بِهِ أنا أتكلّم به كما قاله لي الآب".  

ثانيا

9 تَوَانَوْا وَابْهَتُوا. تَلَذَّذُوا وَاعْمَوْا. قَدْ سَكِرُوا وَلَيْسَ مِنَ الْخَمْرِ. تَرَنَّحُوا وَلَيْسَ مِنَ الْمُسْكِرِ. 10 لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ سَكَبَ عَلَيْكُمْ رُوحَ سُبَاتٍ وَأَغْمَضَ عُيُونَكُمُ. الأَنْبِيَاءُ وَرُؤَسَاؤُكُمُ النَّاظِرُونَ غَطَّاهُمْ. 11 وَصَارَتْ لَكُمْ رُؤْيَا الْكُلِّ مِثْلَ كَلاَمِ السِّفْرِ الْمَخْتُومِ الَّذِي يَدْفَعُونَهُ لِعَارِفِ الْكِتَابَةِ قَائِلِينَ: «اقْرَأْ هذَا». فَيَقُولُ: «لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُ لأَنَّهُ مَخْتُومٌ». 12 أَوْ يُدْفَعُ الْكِتَابُ لِمَنْ لاَ يَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَةَ وَيُقَالُ لَهُ: «اقْرَأْ هذَا». فَيَقُولُ: « لاَ أَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَةَ».
13 فَقَالَ السَّيِّدُ: «لأَنَّ هذَا الشَّعْبَ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ إِلَيَّ بِفَمِهِ وَأَكْرَمَنِي بِشَفَتَيْهِ، وَأَمَّا قَلْبُهُ فَأَبْعَدَهُ عَنِّي، وَصَارَتْ مَخَافَتُهُمْ مِنِّي وَصِيَّةَ النَّاسِ مُعَلَّمَةً.

فين بقي النبؤة عن نبي أتي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

و لا هي تلاكيك يعني و حاسين انكم "مقطوعين من سجرة" فعايزين بأي طريقة تقنعوا نفسكم ان محمد مذكور في التوراة ؟ طب ماتاخدوا نبؤات التوراة عن محمدكم و تحطوها مع القران مدام انتوا مقتنعين بيها أوي كده !!!!!!!




			انذار من الله : 


ان النبي الذي يشبه موسى كما جاء في النص (مثلك) هو بلا ريب محمد , لقد قدمت البراهين والحجج في فيض من الوضوح , بأن هذه النبؤة عن محمد لا عن المسيح عليهما الصلاة والسلام.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا و الله !!! كل حججك "فشنك" للاسف لانك بتعتمدي علي مصادر امثال الشيخ ديدات !!!!!





			ورد في التوراة أنه لن يخرج في بني اسرائيل أي نبي يشابه موسى:
وَلَمْ يَظْهَرْ بَعْدُ نَبِيٌّ فِي بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِثْلُ مُوسَى، الَّذِي خَاطَبَهُ الرَّبُّ وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ
(عهد التثنية 34: 10) و هذا دليل على أن البشارة ستكون حتماً لرسول من العرب. و الجدير بالذكر أن البشارات بمحمد عليه الصلاة و السلام مازال كثير منها موجوداً و تذكره بإسم أحمد أو محمد مع ذكر كثير من تفاصيل حياته.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله !!!!!!!!!!!!:a82: :a82: 
للمرة ال50 الف
مش فيه كلمة اسمها "بعد" ....لم يظهر بعد معناها ايه ؟؟؟؟ مش معناها "لسه" !!!!
اي حتي وقت موسي لم يظهر نبي أعظم منه .....لكن ظهر المسيح !!!




			وقد أشرت لك سابقا الفرق بين السيد المسيح و موسى عليهم الصلاة و السلام و المطابقة بين موسى و مجمد عليهم السلام في شتى النواحي:
الميلاد ...الرسالة....الشريعة....الرحيل...وغيره كل هذا متطابق بين موسى و محمد عليهم السلام

وعيسى (الإله) لا يتطابق مع موسى عليه السلام أبـــــــــــدا

هذه أول نقطة ولا يوجد جدال فيها و العند لا يفيد يا ريموند...إقرأ ما أكتبه لك بالعقل و المنطق...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



لا يوجد فيها جدال و العند لا يفيد!!!!! ------> ده ارهاب فكري ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ثم شوفي الفوارق !

1- إن موسى والمسيح من نسل إسحاق ولكن محمد هو من نسل إسماعيل

2- إن موسى والمسيح هم من يعقوب (إسرائيل) ولكن محمد هو من نسل إسماعيل 

3- إن موسى والمسيح ختنا في اليوم الثامن وفقاً لوصية الله لإبراهيم ولنسله(راجعي سفر التكوين) وأما محمد فلم يختن في اليوم الثامن وتقول المصادر أنه لم يختن البتة .

4- إن والدتي موسى والمسيح يهوديتان مؤمنتان بالله الحي الحقيقي إله إسرائيل وليستا كوالدة محمد (المشركة) والتي كانت ترقي محمد من العين.

5- إن موسى والمسيح ولدا تحت حكم المستعمر والمستعبد لشعب الله. بينما نجد أن محمد ولد في مكة بين أهله الأحرار 

6- إن موسى والمسيح صاما مدة أربعين يوم وأربعين ليلة في البرية ومحمد لم يصم الأربعين يوماً متتالية بل صام رمضان.

7- إن موسى جاءه صوت الله يدعوه للخدمة والمسيح جاءه صوت الله الآب يمسحه للخدمة. بينما محمد تلقى دعوته من جبريل؟ فهو لم يسمع صوت الله قط

8- إن موسى والمسيح عرفا من هو الله منذ طفولتهما وأما محمد فلم يعرف الله في طفولته (ولم يعرف الله الحقيقي مطلقاً) ولم يعرفه في شيخوخته وهو القائل: ما عرفناك حق معرفتك وما عبدناك حق عبادتك

9-موسى صنع الفصح الأول والمسيح صنع الفصح الأخير وأما محمد فلم يعرف الفصح ولا معناه وليس له فيه نصيب.


10- اما بالنسبة للمعجزات فأحب أذكرك بالنص القراني اللي بيقول " وما منعنا أن نرسل بالآيات إلا أن كذب بها الأولون "
فهذا قول صريح من الله اله الاسلام و القران انه لن يرسل رسوله بمعجزات بتاتا !!!!!
و ان حدث و اقام الرسول المعجزات ... فهذا سيتعارض مع كلام القران الذي هو كلام الله الذي لا يوجد مبدل لكلامه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ثم موسي جاء بالناموس ... و جاء المسيح ليكمل الناموس !!!
محمد دوره ايه ؟ نقض الناموس و المجيء بشريعة جديدة ؟

عايزين كلام يخش العقل !!

------------------------------------------*


----------



## Fadie (20 يناير 2007)

*يهوة القدير كان بيكلم مين فى الاصحاح دة من اوله؟*

*Deu 18:1 «لا يَكُونُ لِلكَهَنَةِ اللاوِيِّينَ كُلِّ سِبْطِ لاوِي قِسْمٌ وَلا نَصِيبٌ مَعَ إِسْرَائِيل. يَأْكُلُونَ وَقَائِدَ الرَّبِّ وَنَصِيبَهُ. *

*الحوار كان مع موسى عن اللاويين فحين يقول لهم فى العدد 15*

*«يُقِيمُ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. *

*فيجب ان يقوم النبى من وسط اسرائيل من اخوتك...اخوة من؟*

*اخوة اللاويين الذين كان يكلمهم الرب و هذا ما قد تم فجاء المسيح من سبط يهوذا اخوة بنى سبط لاوى*

*ثم يعود يؤكد النبوة فيقول*

*أُقِيمُ لهُمْ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلكَ وَأَجْعَلُ كَلامِي فِي فَمِهِ فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ. *

*ليس الكلام موجه لبنى اسرائيل بل موجه الى بنى سبط لاوى و الذى جاء المسيح من نسل اخوتهم بنى سبط يهوذا*


----------



## BITAR (10 مارس 2007)

*يا استاذ حازم 
توقيعك بيقول ان من لايؤمن بالقران والسنه لا يؤمن بالعقل 
سؤال بسيط هل الشيعه لا تؤمن بالعقل ايضا*


----------



## BITAR (10 مارس 2007)

*سؤال ثانى يااستاذ / حازم 
ما معنى ( فداك امى وابى يارسول الله )
هذا الشعار الذى تم لصقه فى انحاء مصر ( ابان معركه الدينمارك الشهيره )*


----------



## ليس الغريب (10 مارس 2007)

BITAR قال:


> *سؤال ثانى يااستاذ / حازم
> ما معنى ( فداك امى وابى يارسول الله )
> هذا الشعار الذى تم لصقه فى انحاء مصر ( ابان معركه الدينمارك الشهيره )*


 
             السلام على من إتبع الهدى

أنتم وشفيكم أنتم منتم عرب انا فموضوعي قلت أشرف الخلق محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  

وجاني نصراني وقال ممكن تقو لنا معنا كلمة أشرف الخلق ولحين أنت تقول مامعنى فداك امي 

وابي يارسوالله واظحه وظوح الشمس


----------



## ليس الغريب (10 مارس 2007)

BITAR قال:


> *يا استاذ حازم
> توقيعك بيقول ان من لايؤمن بالقران والسنه لا يؤمن بالعقل
> سؤال بسيط هل الشيعه لا تؤمن بالعقل ايضا*




أسمحولي برد على هذا السؤال    



بقولكم الرافظه وش أسون وحكمو عليهم  عندهم عقل ولا ما عندهم عقل 


أولا بيوم عشورأ يظربون حالهم ويذ بحون مسلم سني بيغير سبب 


ثانين يحترمون 80  صحابي من مية ألف صحابي جليل ورسول محمد صللى الله عليه وسلم قال 

لاتسبو صحابتي ... ويسبون أبو بكر و الفروق و عائشه ويقولون انها زانيه  فما رئيوكم


----------



## noopain (11 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمـن الرحيم
بارك الله فيك أخت مريم على مجهودك. و كدلك أشكر الأخ رايموند ...
حقيقة لا أظن أن يصل بكم الحوار إلى اتفاق موحد , فهدا موضوع كبير جدا و محتاج إلى معرفة عميقة بالدين. و الله وحده يهدي من يشاء إلى الحق.
أنا عندي بعض الأسئلة للأخ رايموند:
الروح القدس:
1 هل يوجد أكثر من روح القدس أم هناك واحد فقط؟
2 هل الروح القدس كامل القدرة و حر"أي يفعل ما يشاء" أم يحتاج إلى أوامر و تخطيط من قبل الأب؟
التوحيد:
1 هل المسيح شخصية مستقلة و الأب شخصية مستقلة و الروح القدس شخصية مستقلة, أم هم شخصية واحدة؟
2 كم من شخصية تعبد؟
الصليب:
1 ما معنى الموت
2 ما الفرق بين موت المخلوق و بين موت الخالق؟
التوراة و الإنجيل:
1 متى لعن المسيح شجرة التين؟
أرجوا منك أخي رايموند أن تجيب على أسئلتي و بالترتيب و أن لا تخرج عن موضوع السؤال, و أرجوا أن تجيب كدلك بالمصدر "التوراة و الإنجيل"
مع كل احترامي أخوكم فؤاد :t39:


----------



## noopain (11 مارس 2007)

أدا كان الأخ رايموند مشغول , ممكن أحد المشرفين يتقدم بالأجوبة؟
شكرا:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## steven gerrard (12 مارس 2007)

noopain قال:


> بسم الله الرحمـن الرحيم
> بارك الله فيك أخت مريم على مجهودك. و كدلك أشكر الأخ رايموند ...
> حقيقة لا أظن أن يصل بكم الحوار إلى اتفاق موحد , فهدا موضوع كبير جدا و محتاج إلى معرفة عميقة بالدين. و الله وحده يهدي من يشاء إلى الحق.
> أنا عندي بعض الأسئلة للأخ رايموند:
> ...




ارجو ان اكون افدتك

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## noopain (12 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمـــن الرحيم


> هل تقصدين متى بمعنى تاريخ مثلا
> سوال غريب


أولا معك أخ و ليس أخت :t33: 


> سوال غريب
> على العموم فى ضوء فهمى للسوال ساوجاوب
> أدرك الرب يسوع أن شجرة معيّنة تستحق أن تصير يابسة، إذ لها الورق دون الثمر. هذه الشجرة هي مجمع اليهود... كان لديهم كل كتابات الأنبياء التي لم تكون إلا أوراقًا، والمسيح جائع يطلب ثمرًا فيهم فلا يجد، إذ لم يجد نفسه بينهم. فمن ليس له المسيح ليس له ثمر. من لا يتمسَّك بوحدة المسيح لا يكون له المسيح، وأيضًا من ليس له المحبّة... اسمع الرسول يقول: "وأما ثمر الروح فهو محبّة" (غل 5: 22) مظهرًا عظمة هذا العنقود خلال هذه الثمرة.


ثانيا, سؤالي ليس بغريب, الغريب هو جوابك أنا سألت عن الزمن"متى" ثم تجيبني عن العبرة من لعن الشجرة حسب التفاسير.
المهم هدا هو سؤال: متى لعن المسيح عليه الصلاة و السلام شجرة الثين, أي مادا حدث قبل اللعن و بعده بالتفصيل لو أحببت .
و إنشاء الله بعد ردك أو رد أحد المشريفين على سؤالي الأخير سوف أرد على كل ما تفضلت به من أجوبة.
شكرا لاهتمامك
أخوكم فؤاد:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## My Rock (12 مارس 2007)

noopain قال:


> المهم هدا هو سؤال: متى لعن المسيح عليه الصلاة و السلام شجرة الثين, أي مادا حدث قبل اللعن و بعده بالتفصيل لو أحببت .


 
بعدما خَرَجُوا مِنْ بَيْتِ عَنْيَا جَاعَ
شبهتك عارفيها, ابقى هات من الاخر حتى نرد عليك
سلام و نعمة


----------



## noopain (12 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمــن الرحيم
يا سبحان اللــــه.....
فإدا كنت تعرف ما أريد لمادا لم تدكره؟؟؟ سوف أسهل عليك الأمر :Love_Mailbox:  هل تم لعن الشجرة قبل دخول المسيح الهيكل أم بعده؟؟ بسيطة 
أخوكم فؤاد


----------



## steven gerrard (12 مارس 2007)

noopain قال:


> بسم الله الرحمــن الرحيم
> يا سبحان اللــــه.....
> فإدا كنت تعرف ما أريد لمادا لم تدكره؟؟؟ سوف أسهل عليك الأمر :Love_Mailbox:  هل تم لعن الشجرة قبل دخول المسيح الهيكل أم بعده؟؟ بسيطة
> أخوكم فؤاد


*اخى فؤاد 

ساكتب لك النص الذى تريده من انجيل معلمنا متى والنص كافى بالرد على شبهاتك*
*
ولما دخل اورشليم ارتجّت المدينة كلها قائلة من هذا.
11  فقالت الجموع هذا يسوع النبي الذي من ناصرة الجليل
12  ودخل يسوع الى هيكل الله واخرج جميع الذين كانوا يبيعون ويشترون في الهيكل وقلب موائد الصيارفة وكراسي باعة الحمام
13  وقال لهم.مكتوب بيتي بيت الصلاة يدعى وانتم جعلتموه مغارة لصوص.
14  وتقدم اليه عمي وعرج في الهيكل فشفاهم.
15  فلما رأى رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة العجائب التي صنع والاولاد يصرخون في الهيكل ويقولون أوصنا لابن داود غضبوا
16  وقالوا له أتسمع ما يقول هؤلاء.فقال لهم يسوع نعم.أما قرأتم قط من افواه الاطفال والرضّع هيأت تسبيحا.
17  ثم تركهم وخرج خارج المدينة الى بيت عنيا وبات هناك
18  وفي الصبح اذ كان راجعا الى المدينة جاع.
19  فنظر شجرة تين على الطريق وجاء اليها فلم يجد فيها شيئا الا ورقا فقط.فقال لها لا يكون منك ثمر بعد الى الابد.فيبست التينة في الحال.
20  فلما رأى التلاميذ ذلك تعجبوا قائلين كيف يبست التينة في الحال.
21  فاجاب يسوع وقال لهم.الحق اقول لكم ان كان لكم ايمان ولا تشكّون فلا تفعلون امر التينة فقط بل ان قلتم ايضا لهذا الجبل انتقل وانطرح في البحر فيكون.
22  وكل ما تطلبونه في الصلاة مؤمنين تنالونه
23  ولما جاء الى الهيكل تقدم اليه رؤساء الكهنة وشيوخ الشعب وهو يعلّم قائلين بأي سلطان تفعل هذا ومن اعطاك هذا السلطان.
*​


----------



## noopain (12 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمــــن الرحيـــم
أولا و قبل كل شيء أنا لم أطرح أي شبهة, كل ما سبق كان مجرد أسئلة.
و للرد على كل هده الأجوبة أبدأ بموضوع توقيت لعن شجرة التين.
أخي steven gerrard أنا لا أصدق ما قاله متى ولكن أصدق ما قاله مرقس عن هدا الموضوع.
و أنا كدلك سأكتب إليك النص بالحرف من مرقس, مع توضيح الفرق بينه و بين متى.
مرقس:
11: 11 فدخل يسوع اورشليم و الهيكل و لما نظر حوله الى كل شيء اذ كان الوقت قد امسى خرج الى بيت عنيا مع الاثني عشر 

*11: 12 و في الغد لما خرجوا من بيت عنيا جاع 

11: 13 فنظر شجرة تين من بعيد عليها ورق و جاء لعله يجد فيها شيئا فلما جاء اليها لم يجد شيئا الا ورقا لانه لم يكن وقت التين 

11: 14 فاجاب يسوع و قال لها لا ياكل احد منك ثمرا بعد الى الابد و كان تلاميذه يسمعون *

*11: 15 و جاءوا الى اورشليم و لما دخل يسوع الهيكل ابتدا يخرج الذين كانوا يبيعون و يشترون في الهيكل و قلب موائد الصيارفة و كراسي باعة الحمام 

11: 16 و لم يدع احد يجتاز الهيكل بمتاع 

11: 17 و كان يعلم قائلا لهم اليس مكتوبا بيتي بيت صلاة يدعى لجميع الامم و انتم جعلتموه مغارة لصوص *
11: 18 و سمع الكتبة و رؤساء الكهنة فطلبوا كيف يهلكونه لانهم خافوه اذ بهت الجمع كله من تعليمه 

*11: 19 و لما صار المساء خرج الى خارج المدينة 

11: 20 و في الصباح اذ كانوا مجتازين راوا التينة قد يبست من الاصول 

11: 21 فتذكر بطرس و قال له يا سيدي انظر التينة التي لعنتها قد يبست *11: 22 فاجاب يسوع و قال لهم ليكن لكم ايمان بالله 

11: 23 لاني الحق اقول لكم ان من قال لهذا الجبل انتقل و انطرح في البحر و لا يشك في قلبه بل يؤمن ان ما يقوله يكون فمهما قال يكون له 

11: 24 لذلك اقول لكم كل ما تطلبونه حينما تصلون فامنوا ان تنالوه فيكون لكم 

11: 25 و متى وقفتم تصلون فاغفروا ان كان لكم على احد شيء لكي يغفر لكم ايضا ابوكم الذي في السماوات زلاتكم 

11: 26 و ان لم تغفروا انتم لا يغفر ابوكم الذي في السماوات ايضا زلاتكم 

11: 27 و جاءوا ايضا الى اورشليم و فيما هو يمشي في الهيكل اقبل اليه رؤساء الكهنة و الكتبة و الشيوخ 

11: 28 و قالوا له باي سلطان تفعل هذا و من اعطاك هذا السلطان حتى تفعل هذا 
--------------------------------------
كما تلاحظ يا أخي أن المسيح عليه سلام خرج من بيت عنيا مع التلاميد أحس بالجوع فقصد شجرة التين التي لم يكن فيها إلا ورق فلعنها, فمادا حدث بعدها؟25:11 *وجاءوا *إلى أورشليم و لم دخل الهيكل طهره....
ومنه المسيح عليه الصلاة و السلام لعن الشجرة قبل دخوله الهيكل.
لكن في إنجيل متى ما نقلته هو عكس ما جاء في مرقس.
للتأكيد, متى يقول:
21: 10 و لما دخل اورشليم ارتجت المدينة كلها قائلة من هذا 

21: 11 فقالت الجموع هذا يسوع النبي الذي من ناصرة الجليل 
*21: 12 و دخل يسوع الى هيكل الله و اخرج جميع الذين كانوا يبيعون و يشترون في الهيكل و قلب موائد الصيارفة و كراسي باعة الحمام 

21: 13 و قال لهم مكتوب بيتي بيت الصلاة يدعى و انتم جعلتموه مغارة لصوص*21: 14 و تقدم اليه عمي و عرج في الهيكل فشفاهم 

21: 15 فلما راى رؤساء الكهنة و الكتبة العجائب التي صنع و الاولاد يصرخون في الهيكل و يقولون اوصنا لابن داود غضبوا 

21: 16 و قالوا له اتسمع ما يقول هؤلاء فقال لهم يسوع نعم اما قراتم قط من افواه الاطفال و الرضع هيات تسبيحا 

21: 17* ثم تركهم *و خرج خارج المدينة *الى بيت عنيا و بات هناك 

21: 18 و في الصبح اذ كان راجعا الى المدينة جاع *
*21: 19 فنظر شجرة تين على الطريق و جاء اليها فلم يجد فيها شيئا الا ورقا فقط فقال لها لا يكن منك ثمر بعد الى الابد فيبست التينة في الحال *21: 20 فلما راى التلاميذ ذلك تعجبوا قائلين كيف يبست التينة في الحال 

21: 21 فاجاب يسوع و قال لهم الحق اقول لكم ان كان لكم ايمان و لا تشكون فلا تفعلون امر التينة فقط بل ان قلتم ايضا لهذا الجبل انتقل و انطرح في البحر فيكون 

21: 22 و كل ما تطلبونه في الصلاة مؤمنين تنالونه 

21: 23 و لما جاء الى الهيكل تقدم اليه رؤساء الكهنة و شيوخ الشعب و هو يعلم قائلين باي سلطان تفعل هذا و من اعطاك هذا السلطان 
--------------------------------------------------------
فكما ترى يا أخي العزيز, المسيح دخل الهكيل فطهره, مادا حدث بعدها؟؟21: 17* ثم *تركهم و خرج خارج المدينة الى بيت عنيا و بات هناك *21: 18 و في الصبح اذ كان راجعا الى المدينة جاع * ورأى الشجرة فحدث ما حدث فلعنها.
--------------------------
مرقس يقول: المسيح لعن الشجرة *قبل* دخوله الهيكل* و تطهيره*
متى يقول: المسيح لعن الشجرة *بعد* دخوله الهيكل *و تطهيره*
ممكن لو تكرمت أن تقول من هو الصادق, متى أم مرقس؟؟ كن أكيد أخي الحبيب أن هدا ليس وحي من الله. فالله لا يضل و لا ينسى.
<*قال فمن ربكما يا موسى, قال ربنا الذي أعطى كل شيء خلقه ثم هدى, قال فما بال القرون الأولى, قال علمها عند ربي في كتاب لا يضل ربي ولا ينسى*.> سورة طه.

حقيقةً الحق ظهر و لم يعد كلام عن الإنجيل بعد ظهور هدا التناقض الواضح. و لكن للرد على كل أجوبة الأخsteven gerrard كلها أبدأ :
الروح القدس:


> 1 هل يوجد أكثر من روح القدس أم هناك واحد فقط؟
> 
> الروح القدس هى واحده وهى روح الله القدوس


إدن الروح القدس واحد, جميل جدا و حقيقةً هدا ما كنت أحب سماعه.
قال الأخ رايموند http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13306&page=2


> لم تُستعمل كلمة البارقليط في أسفار العهد الجديد إلا للدلالة على الروح القدس
> 
> 16 وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ *مُعَزِّيًا آخَرَ* لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ يوحنا 6:14


معزيا = روح القدس كاما تؤمنون و تقولون
فلاحظ مع أخي steven gerrard كلمت* آخر* . معزيا آخر أي  روح القدس آخر. و أنت تقول أن هنالك روح قدس واحد!!!!!! و كلمت آخر تفيد التعديد من نفس النوع. فكر معي بعقل و أمامك النقل.



> 2 هل الروح القدس كامل القدرة و حر"أي يفعل ما يشاء" أم يحتاج إلى أوامر و تخطيط من قبل الأب؟
> 
> كامل القدره
> فإن الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة : الآب ، والكلمة ، والروح القدس . وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد


هدا ما أحببت أن أسمع منك يا أخي 
جاء كدلك في رد أخي رايموند 


> 12 «إِنَّ لِي أُمُورًا كَثِيرَةً أَيْضًا لأَقُولَ لَكُمْ، وَلكِنْ لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ تَحْتَمِلُوا الآنَ. 13 وَأَمَّا مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ، رُوحُ الْحَقِّ، فَهُوَ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ، *لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ، بَلْ كُلُّ مَا يَسْمَعُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ*، وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأُمُورٍ آتِيَةٍ. 14 ذَاكَ يُمَجِّدُنِي، لأَنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ. 15 كُلُّ مَا لِلآبِ هُوَ لِي. لِهذَا قُلْتُ إِنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ



روح الحق= روح القدس كما تؤمن, و هدا روح لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به.
ممكن أن تقول مِن من يسمع الروح القدس؟ طبعا الأب. فالأب هو الدي يقول و يأمر و الروح يتكلم  و يقول ما يسمع . إدن الروح القدس ليس كلي القدرة يا أخي steven gerrard عقلا و نقلا.
غدا إنشاء الله أقوم بالرد على ما تبقى من أجوبة  الأخ steven gerrard 
إنشاء الله يهدينا جميعا إلى الحق
و آسف إدا كان في كلامي ما يسئ إليكم .
أخوكم فؤاد:t39: " أخي ماي روك لمادا حدف توقيعي؟ إدا لم تكن راضٍ عنها يعني أنك لست راضِ عن قول بولس!!!"


----------



## noopain (13 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمـــن الرحيم
حقيقة يؤسفني يا أخي ماي روك أن تحدف توقيعي من دون الناس رغم أنني لم أقل شيأ من عندي, و يؤسفني كدلك حدف إحتجاجي على هدا... أتدري يا ماي روك بفعلك هدا أكدت لي أنك تعرف الحق. و أنك أحببت الباطل على الحق. و أنك تريد حجب الإخوة المسيحيين من معرفة الحق.
و مهما فعلت يا أخي فعلم أن الله عليم حكيم. و أرجوا منك أن لا تحدف هدا كدلك. :Love_Mailbox: 

تتمة الردود:
أنا أحببت كثيرا موضوع لعن شجرة التين. و إليك أخي الإختلاف أ, التناقض التاني في هده الفقرة فقط.
الإختلاف هو: متى رأوا التلاميد أن شجرة التين قد يبست؟ 
إنجيل متي يقول:
21: 19 فنظر شجرة تين على الطريق و جاء اليها فلم يجد فيها شيئا الا ورقا فقط فقال لها لا يكن منك ثمر بعد الى الابد فيبست التينة في الحال 21: 20 فلما* راى التلاميذ *ذلك تعجبوا قائلين* كيف يبست التينة في الحال *
----------------
*متى يقول أن التلاميد رأوا أ، الشجرة يبست في الحال.*

و إنجيل مرقس يقول:
11: 19 و لما صار المساء خرج الى خارج المدينة 
11: 20* و في الصباح *اذ كانوا مجتازين *راوا التينة قد يبست من الاصول *11: 21 *فتذكر بطرس و قال له يا سيدي انظر التينة التي لعنتها قد يبست *
-------------
مرقس كما تلاحظ يقول قولا مختلف عن متى.
مرقس يقول إن التلاميد رأوا أن الشجرة قد يبست في صباح اليوم الجديد" وليس في نفس يوم اللعن" و صديقنا بطرس يؤكد أنهم لم يروها قد يبست في الحال.
11: 20 و في الصباح اذ كانوا مجتازين *راوا التينة *قد يبست من الاصول 
11: 21 *فتذكر **بطرس و قال له يا سيدي انظر التينة التي لعنتها قد يبست *
-------------------
لو تكرم أحد الإخوة الكرام و قال لنا من قال الصدق متى أم مرقس؟؟؟ " وحي من الله" لقد تبرأ الوحي مما تفترون. <* و لو كان من عند غير الله لوجدوا فيه اختلافا كثيرا *>


----------



## steven gerrard (13 مارس 2007)

اخى العزيز فؤاد

سوف اقوم بالرد على شبهتك ولكن لى منك عتاب

كنت اريدك ان تكتب شبهتك منذ البداية حتى توفر علينا كل تلك المشاركات فلا تظن اخى انك قد تاتى بشبهة جديدة او سوال جديد فى المسيحية فكل شئ له اجابة بنعمة الرب

هذا ليس ذم فيك ولكن زى مابنقول بالبلدى كده كنت عايزك تدخل دوغرى فى الموضوع ليس اكثر ولا اقل

نبدأ بنعمة الرب يسوع

بخصوص موضوع الاختلاف بين زمن يبوس التينة نوضح الاجابة فى الرد الاتى



 
اظن الاجابة وضحت وهى مثل موقف الله مع ابينا ادم
فالله قال لابينا ادم يوم تاكل من الشجرة موتا تموت ولكن ابينا ادم عاش بعد ذلك 900 عام
فهنا الرب لم يقصد الموت الفورى اللحظى ولكنه قصد الانفصال عنه ودخول الخطيئه بينه وبين البشر والنتيجة فى المحصله هى الموت
كذلك قصد معلمنا متى الذى قصد النتيجه المنتظرة والتى سوف تحدث لليهود لان انجيله كان موجها لليهود فقصد المعانى الروحية الخاصق باليهود ولم يهتم بالتفصيل الزمنى مثل معلمنا مرقس الذى وجهه انجيله للامم وركز جيدا لان ذلك سيفيدنا فى الرد التالى على شبهة اختلاف توقيت دخول السيد المسيح للهيكل فتعالى وانظر معى






هنا ايضا يتضح مثل ماقلته بالاعلى وهو قصد كل معلم من معلمينا الاربع فى كتابة كل واحد لانجيله وهو سرده بالطريقة المناسبة للامة الموجهه اليه فاليهود بالنسنة لمعلمنا متى يهمه ايصال المعنى الروحى لهم لانهم فى الاساس من جاء المسيح لهم وفضل تلك المعانى على التوقيت الزمنى الذى لن يفيده فى ايصال المعنى المنشود اما بالنسبة للرسل الباقين ففضلو تلك التفاصيل الزمنية لانها موجهه للامم فلين يفهمو مباشرة مقصد معلمنا متى كما سوف يفهم اليهود

ارجو ان اكون اوفيت الرد وبانتظار باقى مداخلاتك للرد عليها

سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع فلتكن مع جميعكم​


----------



## noopain (13 مارس 2007)

*بــــــــــسم الله الرحمـــــن الرحيــــــم*
أخي steven gerrard أسأل الله العظيم باسمه الأعظم لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم أن يشرح صدرك للإسلام و يجعلك من عباده الصالحين مع الأنبياء الكرام الصادقين. دعوة خالصة من قلب أخوك فؤاد. 
شكرا على ردك و إجابتك و اتمنى إنشاء الله أن نصل إلى إتفاق موحد بيني و بينك, و علم أخي steven gerrard إني أحوارك بقلب صادق لا غل و لا حقد و لا سخرية و لا تكبر و الله وحده يشهد على ما أقول. و إن أحببت أن نكون أصدقاء فهده يدي ممدوة إليك:Love_Mailbox: 
إليك ردي بإدن الله و عونه:



> هكدا في موضوع آدم فهو يوم أخطأ بدأ يسري فيه تيار الموت و الإنحلال و مات بعد مدة, و يوم* لعن السد التينة إنقطع عنها تيار الحياة و قوة الحياة في الحال و ظهر عليها علامات الموت في اليوم التالي*


جميل جدا و هدا الكلام ينطبق مع جاء في مرقس و أنا لا أعرضه إطلاقا. و هدا ما يؤكده قول بطرس :
11: 21 فتذكر بطرس و قال له يا سيدي انظر التينة التي لعنتها (بالأمس) قد يبست .
لكن يأخي steven gerrard في متى لا ينطبق إطلاقا .
فيوم لعن المسيح عليه الصلاة و السلام التينة إنقطع عنها تيار الحياة و قوة الحياة في الحال و ظهر عليها علامات الموت في الحال كدلك. و ما يِؤكد كلامي هو تعجب التلاميد : 20 فلما راى التلاميذ ذلك *تعجبوا* قائلين كيف يبست التينة في الحال.
أي إنبهروا بموت الشجرة في الحال بعد اللعن. 
أخي steven gerrard إدا رأيت أنني على حق فعلم أن هدا من فضل الله سبحانه و تعالى. أتمنى أن تتفق معي في هده المسألة و أرجوا أن تكون صادقا ليس معي فقط و لكن مع نفسك و مع الله.



> كذلك قصد معلمنا متى الذى قصد النتيجه المنتظرة والتى سوف تحدث لليهود لان انجيله كان موجها لليهود *فقصد المعانى الروحية الخاصق باليهود ولم يهتم بالتفصيل الزمنى *مثل معلمنا مرقس الذى وجهه انجيله للامم


أخي steven gerrard أليست كلمة "* الحال*" تفيد الزمن و المعلم متى يركز عليها مرتين في هدا الحادث و أنت تقول لم يهتم بالزمن!!!!!
للتدكرة فقط:
21: 19 ....فقال لها لا يكن منك ثمر بعد الى الابد *فيبست التينة في الحال *21: 20 *فلما راى التلاميذ *ذلك تعجبوا قائلين *كيف يبست التينة في الحال *

أخي steven gerrard  هل أنت متفق معي في هدا الموضوع؟
أريد منك إجابة حتى أرى هل يمكننا متابعة الحوار و الحصول منه على إتفاق.
أشكرك على إهتمامك 
أوخك فؤاد من المغرب :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## noopain (14 مارس 2007)

أين أنت يا أخي  steven gerrard  ؟؟؟


----------



## noopain (15 مارس 2007)

إدا كان الأخ steven gerrard مشغول أو لا يريد الحوار معي, ممكن شخص ثاني؟؟؟؟


----------



## steven gerrard (15 مارس 2007)

noopain قال:


> *بــــــــــسم الله الرحمـــــن الرحيــــــم*
> أخي steven gerrard أسأل الله العظيم باسمه الأعظم لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم أن يشرح صدرك للإسلام و يجعلك من عباده الصالحين مع الأنبياء الكرام الصادقين. دعوة خالصة من قلب أخوك فؤاد.
> شكرا على ردك و إجابتك و اتمنى إنشاء الله أن نصل إلى إتفاق موحد بيني و بينك, و علم أخي steven gerrard إني أحوارك بقلب صادق لا غل و لا حقد و لا سخرية و لا تكبر و الله وحده يشهد على ما أقول. و إن أحببت أن نكون أصدقاء فهده يدي ممدوة إليك:Love_Mailbox:
> إليك ردي بإدن الله و عونه:
> ...




اخى العزيز فؤاد 

لمستك فيك هدوئك وعقلانيتك واتوقع ان تقتنع بردى التالى فلقد احسست انك لست من النوع الذى يجادل فى الحق

دائما ما يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس الدقة فى الالفاظ وسترى ذلك لاحقا

معلمنا متى يقول * فيبست التينة في الحال*

معلمنا مرقس يقول * و في الصباح اذ كانوا مجتازين راوا التينة قد يبست من الاصول *


هل تظن ان هناك تعارض بين النصيين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

للوهلة الاولى وللقارئ العادى يرى ان هناك اختلاف بين قول الانجيلين

ولكن المدققين فقط يلاحظوا انه لايوجد اى تناقض بين النصيين

اولا اليبوس هو الجفاف بعد الرطوبة

بعدما لعن السيد المسيح الشجرة وانقطعت عنها الحياة نرى ان شجرة التين يبست من أغصانها وأوراقها في الحال ، وظهر هذا جليا واضحا امام التلاميذ ، كما يذكر البشير متى : " .فقال لها لا يكون منك ثمر بعد الى الابد.فيبست التينة في الحال. 20 فلما رأى التلاميذ ذلك تعجبوا قائلين كيف يبست التينة في الحال" ( متى 21 : 19 - 20) ، 

ولكن في الصباح التالي كان التيبس وصل الى *أصول الشجرة* وجذورها وهذا وان سالت اخى فواد اى دارس للزراعة سيوكد لك ان عندما تموت  الشجرة فان اطرافها واغصانها اول مايتاثر

بينما الجذور هى اخر شئ يظهر عليه اليبوس لقربها من الارض ومصدر الغذاء

 وهذا ما لاحظوه في اليوم التالي : " ولما صار المساء خرج الى خارج المدينة 20 وفي الصباح اذ كانوا مجتازين رأوا التينة قد يبست من *الاصول*. 21 فتذكر بطرس وقال له يا سيدي انظر.التينة التي لعنتها قد يبست " ( مرقس 11 : 19 - 21)

اذن اخى فواد القارئ المدقق سوف يرى  ان كلمة الاصول هى التى جعلت لا خلاف بين النصيين على الاطلاق

هذا هو ردى واتوقع منك الحيادية وعدم التعصب او الجدال لما لمسته من تفتح عقلك وهدوئك

 سلام ونعمة الرب تظللك​


----------



## noopain (15 مارس 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمـــــــــــــن الرحيـــــــم*


> اتمنى من الرب ايضا اخى فؤاد ان ينير قلبك وبصيرتك لترى* الاله الحقيقى *وتلمس نعمة الرب يسوع


 


> وبالمثل ان اردتنى صديقا فالشرف لى
> 
> و كدلك بالمثل الشرف لي أخي steven gerrard يمكنك أن تراسلني على msn إن أحببت و أتمنى أن تدوم صداقتنا. و بالمناسبة ماهو إسمك؟؟
> 
> ...


----------



## My Rock (15 مارس 2007)

لا اله الا المسيح!

الاخ العزيز noopain

مرقس 11 و العدد 19 الى 21 يذكر لنا التالي:

Mar 11:19  وَلَمَّا صَارَ الْمَسَاءُ خَرَجَ إِلَى خَارِجِ الْمَدِينَةِ. 
Mar 11:20  وَفِي الصَّبَاحِ إِذْ كَانُوا مُجْتَازِينَ رَأَوُا التِّينَةَ قَدْ يَبِسَتْ مِنَ الأُصُولِ 
Mar 11:21  فَتَذَكَّرَ بُطْرُسُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا سَيِّدِي انْظُرْ التِّينَةُ الَّتِي لَعَنْتَهَا قَدْ يَبِسَتْ!»

الا تفهم من الكلام ان بطرس تذكر ان السيد المسيح قد لعن الشجرة و تيبسها وصل الى الاصول

أين الشبهة اذا؟


----------



## steven gerrard (15 مارس 2007)

noopain قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمـــــــــــــن الرحيـــــــم*
> 
> أتدري يا أخي steven gerrard الشخص الدي قال هدا التفسير دكي جدا لكنه استعمل دكائه فقط لحجب التناقض بين الفقرتين.
> أجبني و بصدق, حينما نقول شجرة التينة فهل هدا يعني أننا نتكلم فقط عن الأغصان و الأوراق و الثمار؟؟؟ أم شجرة التين تعني الشجرة ككل, أغصان و أوراق و ثمار و جدور؟؟؟؟
> ...



يا عزيزى فؤاد

اولا انا اللى قلت التفسير ده وماحاولتش انى اخبى اى تناقض لانه لايوجد تناقض من الاساس وهاوضحلك الان قصدى ايه

حضرتك يا فؤاد فهمت ان الكلام قصد الشجرة ككل وهنا محور الخلاف ازاى؟؟؟

هو المسيح لما لعن الشجرة بانت عليها مظاهر اليبوس ولا لأ؟

طبعا بانت فى اغصانها واوراقها

طيب كان لازم معلمنا متى يقول فيبست التينة فى اغصانها واوراقها فى الحال علشان نفهم ان التينة يبست يعنى؟ لا طبعا

يعنى انا وانت لو ماشيين فى شارع وحصل زلزال وفى بيت مثلا 6 ادوار وقع منه 5 فى الزلزال

لازم اقولك ان 5 ادوار وقعهم الزلزال؟؟؟؟؟؟

*يعنى انا لو قلتلك ان الزلزال وقع البيت مش هاتفهم برده المقصود ان البيت وقع خلاص** وماعدش ينفع حد يسكن فيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

فى انجيل معلمنا مرقس فى تانى يوم لما اليبوس وصل* للجذور *قال معلمنا بطرس للمسيح 
يَا سَيِّدِي انْظُرْ التِّينَةُ الَّتِي لَعَنْتَهَا قَدْ يَبِسَتْ!

ولكن عندما استشرى اليبوس قال معلمنا بطرس عبارته

هل معنى هذا انها لم تيبس اول ما لعنها المسيح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

زى تانى يوم بعد الزلزال وانا وانت ماشيين تانى جنب العماره اللى اتبقى منها دور بس على تانى يوم كان وقع هو كمان ورحت قايلى بص العماره بتاعت الزلزال وقعت

معنى كده انها ماوقعتش اول ماجه الزلزال

اظن وجهت نظرى وضحت ومافيش حاجه تانى اقدر اقولها يا فواد ومش عيب على فكرة انك تقتنع بكلامى ده

انتظر ردك لنكون ممتفقين اذا اردت الانتقال لشبهة اخرى
​


----------



## noopain (15 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمــن الرحيــم
أولا لايجوز التعديل في ردي يا أخ ماي روك.....دي أمانة!!!! و أخفيت و حدفت كلام الحق. إدا لم تحب ما جاء عن الله كحق, فعلى الأقل لا تحدف كلام الود و القسط و البر الدي كتبه الله على المسلمين في حق من لا يعادوهم.


> لا اله الا المسيح!


من أين أتيت بهدا الشعار يا أخ ماي روك؟!!!! ........كما قلت دي أمانة. على الأقل و كما تؤمن به لازم تقول لا إله إلا الأب و الإبن و الروح القدس.

أستغفر الله و ماعاد الله و حده لا شريك له هو رب المسيح و رب روح و كل آتيه يوم القيامة عبدا.



> مرقس 11 و العدد 19 الى 21 يذكر لنا التالي:
> 
> Mar 11:19 وَلَمَّا صَارَ الْمَسَاءُ خَرَجَ إِلَى خَارِجِ الْمَدِينَةِ.
> Mar 11:20 وَفِي الصَّبَاحِ إِذْ كَانُوا مُجْتَازِينَ رَأَوُا التِّينَةَ قَدْ يَبِسَتْ مِنَ الأُصُولِ
> ...


والله يا أخ ماي روك أعتقد أنت الدي لست فاهم على مادا نتحدث أنا و الأخ steven gerrard .فإدن خليك بعيد.
يا أخي steven gerrard أنا فهمت ما تريد قوله مند البدئ لكن ليس هو الصواب.
من قال لك أن متى كان يتكلم على الأغصان و الأوراق فقط؟؟؟
إدا كان ردك هو أن مرقس قال"وَفِي الصَّبَاحِ إِذْ كَانُوا مُجْتَازِينَ رَأَوُا التِّينَةَ قَدْ يَبِسَتْ مِنَ الأُصُولِ " أي كلمت أصول هي سبب, فأقول لك أن بطرس وهو الدي رأى التينة يقول ما جاء في مرقس كدلك: فَتَذَكَّرَ بُطْرُسُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا سَيِّدِي انْظُرْ التِّينَةُ الَّتِي لَعَنْتَهَا قَدْ يَبِسَتْ!.
ولم يقل أي شيء عن أصول الشجرة, و كدلك ماجاء في متى. فكلاهما يتحدثان بأسلوب واحد" التينة يبست" و يقصد التينة ككل. 
و دليلي على اختلاف الأزمنة في متى و مرقس هو:
تعجب و تسائل التلاميد بعد اللعن و إجابة المسيح و دخوله الهيكل و التكلم مع الكهنة و تسائلهم عن أعماله و عجائبه.يِؤكد التناقض. حيث لا يمكن أن يحدث هدا في اليوم الأول و اليوم الدي يليه!!!
في اليوم الأول متى: 21: 21 فاجاب يسوع و قال لهم الحق اقول لكم ان كان لكم ايمان و لا تشكون فلا تفعلون امر التينة فقط بل ان قلتم ايضا لهذا الجبل انتقل و انطرح في البحر فيكون 
21: 22 و كل ما تطلبونه في الصلاة مؤمنين تنالونه .21: 23 و لما جاء الى الهيكل تقدم اليه رؤساء الكهنة و شيوخ الشعب و هو يعلم قائلين باي سلطان تفعل هذا و من اعطاك هذا السلطان .

في اليوم الثاني مرقس 11 : فاجاب يسوع و قال لهم ليكن لكم ايمان بالله 
11: 23 لاني الحق اقول لكم ان من قال لهذا الجبل انتقل و انطرح في البحر و لا يشك في قلبه بل يؤمن ان ما يقوله يكون فمهما قال يكون له 
11: 24 لذلك اقول لكم كل ما تطلبونه حينما تصلون فامنوا ان تنالوه فيكون لكم 
11: 25 و متى وقفتم تصلون فاغفروا ان كان لكم على احد شيء لكي يغفر لكم ايضا ابوكم الذي في السماوات زلاتكم 
11: 26 و ان لم تغفروا انتم لا يغفر ابوكم الذي في السماوات ايضا زلاتكم 
11: 27 و جاءوا ايضا الى اورشليم و فيما هو يمشي في الهيكل اقبل اليه رؤساء الكهنة و الكتبة و الشيوخ 
11: 28 و قالوا له باي سلطان تفعل هذا و من اعطاك هذا السلطان حتى تفعل هذا .
------------------------------
خلاصة القول:
في متى و بالترتيب الزمني:لعن المسيح التينة و يبست(ككل وليس نصفها فقط) في الحال + تعجب التلاميد و رأيتهم لما وقع+ جواب المسيح+عودة إلى الهيكل و تسائل الكهنة. *و كل هدا حدث في نفس اليوم.*
في مرقس و بالترتيب الزمني : لعن المسيح التينة و التلاميد يسمعوا "لم يدكر أنهم رأوا أي شيء" + دخول الهيكل و تطهيره *( هدا حدث في اليوم الأول)* + التلاميد رأوا  التينة يبست من الأصول+ تعجب و تسائل التلاميد+إجابة المسيح+ عودة إلى الهيكل و تسائل الكهنة.* في اليوم الثاني.*
--------------
في متى كل الأحداث حصلت في نفس اليوم.
مرقس الأحداث حصلت في يومين.
إدا لم تستطع يا أخي steven gerrard أن ترى هدا الإختلاف فلأنك لا تريد أن تعترف أن هناك تناقض واضح.
و الدي خلق هدا التناقض في كل الأحداث هو توقيت اللعن و تطهير الهيكل في كلا الروايتن.
يبدوا لي أننا ناخد و ندي و مفيش فيدة (زي ما بتقولوا بالمصري:smil13: ). على كل حال كان نقاش جميل و خلاق بين و بينك يا صديقي   steven gerrard .
و كما قلت شعارنا لا للتكبر نعم للصدق و الأمانة.
أخوك فؤاد.


----------



## steven gerrard (16 مارس 2007)

عزيزى فؤاد

يبدو لى اننا انتهينا من نقطة اختلاف التوقيت واقد اوضحت لك ان معلمنا متى وجه انجيله لليهود والاولويه كانت للقيم والمعانى الروحية اما التوقيت الزمنى لم يكن ليفرق مع اليهود لانهم يعرفون قصد معلمنا متى وهم ايضا عاشروا المسيح ويعرفون الاحداث بالضبط على عكس الامم الاخرى

فى كل نقاشنا هذا تقول انت ان معنى الكلام انه لذكر كلمة الشجرة يبست معنى هذا انها كلها يبست وانا لا ارى ذلك 

فلماذا تصمم اخى على انها تعنى الشجرة كلها الم تفهم مثال الزلزال الذى اوضحته لك

انت تستند فى نقاشك على معنى قصده الشجرة كلها وانا لا ارى ذلك لذكر كلمة الاصول فى النص وهذا يعنى التفصيل فلو كانت كلها يبست مرة واحده فلا داعى اذن لذكر كلمة الاصول اما ذكرها فيشير الى ترتيب فى اليبوس
فهل انا مخطئ فى ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اظن وجهة نظرى وضحت

انتظر ردك عزيزى فواد​


----------



## jim_halim (16 مارس 2007)

سلام و نعمة .. 

شكراً أخي الحبيب ( steven gerrard ) علي توضيحك لهذه النقطة ..

أنا أستفدت جداً من مشاركاتك ..  

ربنا يبارك في تعب محبتك .. 


​


----------



## noopain (16 مارس 2007)

إنتظر ردي يا صديقي steven gerrard و إنشاء الله سيكون فيه خير لمن كتب له الخير
:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## noopain (16 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمــــــــن الرحيـــم, والصلاة و السلام على خير الأنبياء و المرسلين محمد حبيبي و حبيب الله.
هل متى لم يعتمد على توقيت الأحداث؟؟!! فمادا تفيد هده الكلمات: ودخل- ثم تركهم- وفي الصبح-ولما جاء؟؟؟ هده كلمات إستخدمها متى ليرتب الأحداث....... المهم
أخي steven gerrard من خلال كلامك فكأنما تريد أن تقول أن التلاميد رأوا التينة مرتين, و أنك قمت بمجز الروايتين من متى و مرقس حتى تحصل على رواية واحدة موحدة."لكنك لم تصب, فبمجز متى و مرقس سيتضح التناقض إنشاء الله"
(لاتظن أنني لم أفهم كل ما قلت لكن بالعكس فأنا درست هدا الموضوع بجدية و حيادية. و يبدو لي أنك لم تفهم كل ما كتبت.)
لدلك حتى أوضح الأمر عليك و على القرآء قمت برسم هدا المبيان الدي يبين توقيت الأحداث في خطين متوازيين. و بما أن اليوم الدي لعن المسيح فيه الشجرة موحد في متى و مرقس"أي هو نفس اليوم" اعتبرته هو اليوم الأول للأيام التي تليه.





العلامات التي بالأحمر تشير إلى التناقضات. حيث أنه لا يمنكن أن ما حصل البارحة يحصل اليوم و ما حصل اليوم يحصل غدا و بضبط!!!!!!!!!!!!!
و أرجوا أن تستفيد من هدا كدلك يا أخي jim_halim.
و آخر الكلام: إن الله يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم.
أرجوا أن لا يحدف هدا المبيان يا أخ ماي روك :ura1: 
 أخوكم فؤاد:t39:


----------



## noopain (17 مارس 2007)

فكما تلاحظون في المبيان أن في إنجيل متى جميع الأحداث حصلت فى نفس اليوم أي اليوم الأول.
أما في مرقس جميع الأحداث حدث في يومين" اليوم الأول و اليوم الثاني" و هدا تناقض واضح.
و إدا قمنا بمجز الروايتين كما أراد الأخ steven gerrard فسوف نحصل على تكرار الأحداث بالتمام و الكمال و هدا غير صحيح. لأن المسيح طهر الهيكل مرة واحدة و أجاب التلاميد مرة واحد و عاد إلى الهيكل مرة واحدة و تسائل الكهنة عن السلطان مرة واحدة... وهدا ما يبطل فكرة المجز بين الروايتين.
فقط للتوضيح أكثر.
أخوكم فؤاد:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## noopain (17 مارس 2007)

فكما تلاحظون في المبيان أن في إنجيل متى جميع الأحداث حصلت فى نفس اليوم أي اليوم الأول.
أما في مرقس جميع الأحداث حدث في يومين" اليوم الأول و اليوم الثاني" و هدا تناقض واضح.
و إدا قمنا بمجز الروايتين كما أراد الأخ steven gerrard فسوف نحصل على تكرار الأحداث بالتمام و الكمال و هدا غير صحيح. لأن المسيح طهر الهيكل مرة واحدة و أجاب التلاميد مرة واحد و عاد إلى الهيكل مرة واحدة و تسائل الكهنة عن السلطان مرة واحدة... وهدا ما يبطل فكرة المجز بين الروايتين.
فقط للتوضيح أكثر.
أخوكم فؤاد:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## noopain (17 مارس 2007)

فكما تلاحظون في المبيان أن في إنجيل متى جميع الأحداث حصلت فى نفس اليوم أي اليوم الأول.
أما في مرقس جميع الأحداث حدث في يومين" اليوم الأول و اليوم الثاني" و هدا تناقض واضح.
و إدا قمنا بمجز الروايتين كما أراد الأخ steven gerrard فسوف نحصل على تكرار الأحداث بالتمام و الكمال و هدا غير صحيح. لأن المسيح طهر الهيكل مرة واحدة و أجاب التلاميد مرة واحد و عاد إلى الهيكل مرة واحدة و تسائل الكهنة عن السلطان مرة واحدة... وهدا ما يبطل فكرة المجز بين الروايتين.
فقط للتوضيح أكثر.
أخوكم فؤاد:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## steven gerrard (17 مارس 2007)

noopain قال:


> بسم الله الرحمــــــــن الرحيـــم, والصلاة و السلام على خير الأنبياء و المرسلين محمد حبيبي و حبيب الله.
> هل متى لم يعتمد على توقيت الأحداث؟؟!! فمادا تفيد هده الكلمات: ودخل- ثم تركهم- وفي الصبح-ولما جاء؟؟؟ هده كلمات إستخدمها متى ليرتب الأحداث....... المهم
> أخي steven gerrard من خلال كلامك فكأنما تريد أن تقول أن التلاميد رأوا التينة مرتين, و أنك قمت بمجز الروايتين من متى و مرقس حتى تحصل على رواية واحدة موحدة."لكنك لم تصب, فبمجز متى و مرقس سيتضح التناقض إنشاء الله"
> (لاتظن أنني لم أفهم كل ما قلت لكن بالعكس فأنا درست هدا الموضوع بجدية و حيادية. و يبدو لي أنك لم تفهم كل ما كتبت.)
> ...




Sorry dear foad to write in English but the windows gave me an error in typing in arabic and i'll try to fix it soon

so if u didn't understand me , no problem i'll answer u again after handling this problem

It seems bros that we returned again to th issue of time difference between the 2 bibles of our saint; saint Matthew  &  saint mark

any one will read ur reply to me will see that there is a difference between these two situations

but indeed  there is no problem here if we considered two important points
1- these events took place already so no one can say that they are fake
2-  Our great ,Saint Matthew wrote his bible to the jews

now after showing these points

i'll answer u, but please focus with me

Why saint Matthew told us that these events happened in one day although actually it took place in 2 days not one


As i said before saint Matthew didn't care for the actual timing as his bible was directed to jews and full of prophecies

and this what he tried to show to them. he tried to reveal Our LORD JESUS as a king coming to them.

i'll requote a part i had already submitted to u before




 


Saint Matthew Cared for the spirit not for timing

This is my reply and i don't expect u to be convinced 

but i did my best for u to understand and i let the rest for our Lord's will

Waiting for u dear Foad

 God blesses u
​


----------



## noopain (17 مارس 2007)

حقيقة يا أخي steven gerrard انا غير متفق معك في القول أن متى لم يهتم بالتوقيت الزمني للأحداث.
أخبرني بكل صدق مادا تفيد كلمة "....*ثم* تركهم.....*وفي الصبح*....؟؟؟ لمادا فرق بين حدث تطهير الهيكل و لعن التينة بكلمة " وفي الصبح"؟؟!!!! وتقول إن متى لم يهتم بالتوقيت!!!! إسمح لي أن أقول أن هدا التأويل أو التفسير فقط لحجب التناقض.
إعلم أني لا أريد منك لإعتراف لي و لا أريد منك أي شيء, فقط كن صادق مع نفسك و مع الله. و أقسم بالله العظيم أني درست و ناقشتك بكل حيادية و لو كان ما تقول صحيح, لاعترفت به و ما كان ليخجلني. 
فأرجوا أن تفعل نفس الشيء. و علم أن الباطل باطل و أن الحق حق.
كنت سعيدا بمناقشتك يا صديقي steven 
و نترك للقارئ أن يستفيد من هدا الحوار.
لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله.:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## احمد امين (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: للمسلميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييين(مهم لازم الكل*

_*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الى اخوتي المسيحيين الكرام ان الله رب كل شيئ واسأل الله ان يوفقكم لفعل الخير ويبعد عنكم المتعجرفين  اللذين يفرقون بين الله ورسوله واؤلائك هم المشركون 
ان الانسان معرض لكل خطأ نسأل الله ان يبعدنا عن الخطأ والكذب ويرزقنا الامانة والصدق في الكلام .
لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ...... عيسى رسول الله *_


----------



## Christian Knight (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: للمسلميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييين(مهم لازم الكل*



احمد امين قال:


> _*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الى اخوتي المسيحيين الكرام ان الله رب كل شيئ واسأل الله ان يوفقكم لفعل الخير ويبعد عنكم المتعجرفين  اللذين يفرقون بين الله ورسوله واؤلائك هم المشركون
> ان الانسان معرض لكل خطأ نسأل الله ان يبعدنا عن الخطأ والكذب ويرزقنا الامانة والصدق في الكلام .
> لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ...... عيسى رسول الله *_



*ما المقصود بالمتعجرفين الذين يبعدون بين الله ورسوله؟؟*


----------

